# CLOSED WORKSHOP. PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF-{Arrow Caterpillar} Workshop MAY l9/2016



## Designer1234

CLOSED#5/2016 -PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016

* This workshop is now closed. You are welcome to read all the information and use it .We leave all our closed workshops on the main page with the other closed workshops.*
Welcome to Workshop #5, 2016

++
*PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016*

Good Morning~ Designer1234 here.

I am delighted to open another wonderful class PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF 
PinkFlowerPetal (Jackie who lives in Wales will be happy to lead you through the knitting of this wonderful shawl,scarf}.

It has been translated into English and Jackie has made a number of these scarves with different yarns and diffent sized needles - as well as different sizes.

Please find at the bottom of this post a download of a PDF which you are welcome to take home, and copy or keep on your computer for future use. Jackie has edited it very closely and it is an english version of a German (I believe) pattern. The download has been translated into english.

As most of you are aware, there are differences between the name of yarn weights and needle sizes. I will also post a needle conversion chart on this first page for your information. Jackie is the the UK so there will likely be a difference. Check with her
and then you can calculate the needle size in your area that is the same. This will help you figure out the yarn differences too as it will tell you the gauge.

******************************************
so:* here is the PDF (document - of the Pfeilraupe Shawl - translated, for your information*


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the following for your assistance.

*Here is the conversion chart for knitting needles for your use*. (I would suggest you add it to your notebook (I highly recommend that everyone have a notebook to write down information about all your projects.


----------



## Lurker 2

I'm in, too.


----------



## Designer1234

I have to go to a meeting for 4 hours - I will be back then - Jackie has been notified and will be in as soon as she can! see you later. Shirley

* Just for your information, Jackie is 5 hours ahead of Eastern Standard time in North America and 8 hours ahead of me here on Vancouver Island)*

I wouldn't let that change anything. Post when you can and she will answer when she can.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Hello Everyone, and a Big Welcome to you all to join me in this my first Class/Workshop. As you probably already know, my name is Jackie. I live in the Brecon Beacons National Park here in Wales, in a small village with lovely views of the 'Beacons' which are mountains and hills. I feel very blessed.

It was here in KP that my attention was first brought to this lovely scarf/wrap. It works well in stripes, plain colour, or variegated yarn, I hope you will enjoy our journey together, and please ask Any questions, there are no 'silly' questions, and I will do my very best to help you all.

My very best wishes to you, and thank you for joining me, I hope we have fun, and end up with a scarf that we have pride in.

Jackie x


----------



## Lurker 2

I was impatient to get started, because the yarn I am using is a very fine mohair with a metallic thread and variegated green through beige- always an unknown until you actually start knitting it! Hoping to get to know you better Jackie- My Mum is from the Portmadoc area. Told me so many stories of her young days climbing the hills around Snowdon , Port Meirion and other places about Criccieth and so on.She lived at Borth-y-Gest.


----------



## mildredL2

Hi Jackie, and thanks for running this workshop. I have read through the pattern, and definitely have some questions, so this workshop is very welcome!
I was glad to see your comment about how this pattern would work for a variety of yarns, not just solid color, because I have had these skeins of Mrs. Crosby Hat Box Mill ends (dk wt.) that I have been wanting to use.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

tintin63 said:


> Hi Jackie, I have a plain Red in 4ply for my first go and some colour changing DK for my second.
> 
> A question, do you think changing the stitch would would be an option as I think colour changing yarn works better on a flater stitch?
> 
> I love Brecon, been there many times (I was born and brought up in the vallies)
> 
> Tina


Hi Tina, changing the stitch would change the shape of the scarf, a flatter stitch like stocking stitch, seed stitch or moss stitch would make the scarf a lot wider than garter stitch - but you may like that?

I am not Welsh, I moved here 10 years ago, and I just love it.

Jackie


----------



## tintin63

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Hi Tina, changing the stitch would change the shape of the scarf, a flatter stitch like stocking stitch, seed stitch or moss stitch would make the scarf a lot wider than garter stitch - but you may like that?
> 
> I am not Welsh, I moved here 10 years ago, and I just love it.
> 
> Jackie


OK thanks for that , well as you will see I now live in Yorkshire but get back to Wales when I can.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Lurker 2 said:


> I was impatient to get started, because the yarn I am using is a very fine mohair with a metallic thread and variegated green through beige- always an unknown until you actually start knitting it! Hoping to get to know you better Jackie- My Mum is from the Portmadoc area. Told me so many stories of her young days climbing the hills around Snowdon , Port Meirion and other places about Criccieth and so on.She lived at Borth-y-Gest.


Your yarn looks like it will make a lovely scarf.

Thank you for sharing your links with Wales.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

mildredL2 said:


> Hi Jackie, and thanks for running this workshop. I have read through the pattern, and definitely have some questions, so this workshop is very welcome!
> I was glad to see your comment about how this pattern would work for a variety of yarns, not just solid color, because I have had these skeins of Mrs. Crosby Hat Box Mill ends (dk wt.) that I have been wanting to use.


]Beautiful colours, will look super!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Kateydid said:


> Hi Jackie
> I've read the pattern several times and am becoming less confused each time I reread it. So I'm going to take the plunge and join. I've ordered yarn and guess it will take a few days to arrive at my door. In the meantime I'll be watching and learning. Thanks to both you and Shirley for doing this.


----------



## marisalsing

hello Jackie and thank you for your input on this project.
my question at this time is a logistics one, since this is my first trip to the KP workshops.Is it possible to avoid having a message in my inbox every time there is a new post?. We haven't started yet and my inbox is full of messages for the workshop. Please advise.
Peace Marisa in Marietta, Ga USA 
PS i am afraid of deleting b/c i do not want to be kick out of KP again!!!!

go to 'my profile' at the top of the page - you will see where you can click when you want the watched topics to come to you as well as the daily digest. Remove both.

Then the best way, and many more of us every day go to Newest Topics every day and pick and choose what topics we want to see.

Put a watch on the workshop, or put it in your bookmarks or write down the link and drop by 2 or 3 times a day to catch up. Jackie will answer questions when she is available.

So remove having your watched topics or the newslettrer from your profile and it will cut your mail down a huge amount.

The newsletter only gives you a few subjects so all in all it is better to go to newest topics, and put a watch on the workshop- then you can go to your watched topics to find the link. I always do it as well as a book mark for each of the workshops I am dealing with.

More and more of us are finding this much more satisfactory than having so many posts arrive on our mail. We have better control of what we watch.Once I have read the topics I am interested in, I 'delete the topics and start again the next day. You cover a lot more topics than the newsletter which only shows you a very few.


----------



## Lurker 2

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Your yarn looks like it will make a lovely scarf.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your links with Wales.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Jackie!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

IM0PORTANT!This is how your cast on should look


----------



## KroSha

PFEILRAUPE is a combination (compounded) German word meaning:

Arrow Caterpillar

😄😄😄Thanks Kro Sha- that is really interesting - it sure is easier to spell. Thanks, friend.ps. I added to to the workshop name.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

*To get you started

1st row: Knit first stitch through back of loop (ktbl), knit 5, turn (leaving rest of stitches on left hand needle.

2nd row: Knit 5, slip last stitch with yarn in front of needle.

3rd row: 1st st ktbl, knit 11 sts, (to first stitch marker), turn.

4th row: Knit 11, slip last stitch with yarn in front of needle.

(This has formed the first 2 garter stitch ridges)*


----------



## Bubba24

I'm so glad you wrote this out because (post in red) I was completely lost. Thank you.


----------



## KroSha

KroSha said:


> PFEILRAUPE is a combination (compounded) German word meaning:
> 
> Arrow Caterpillar
> 
> 😄😄😄Thanks Kro Sha- that is really interesting - it sure is easier to spell. Thanks, friend.ps. I added to to the workshop name.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Bubba24 said:


> I'm so glad you wrote this out because (post in red) I was completely lost. Thank you.


If you are unsure of anything, Please Ask ..... I am here to help, so that you are not struggling on your own.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

mildredL2 said:


> Having a lot of trouble with the crochet cast on, which I have never done before, especially the first stitch. I watched the link that was given and had difficulty with that method, then watched another video, by Knit purl Hunter, and can do that one more easily, but the first stitch looks a little wonky.
> The pattern instructions show the picture of how it should look, but I can't seem to get mine to start like that, and there is a comment that "a simple cable cast on" could be used for the first stitch instead. But the only way I know how to do a cable cast on doesn't even start until there are already 2 stitches, so you can go between the stitches to create the next stitch. So how can a cable cast on be used to make the first stitch?
> Thanks for any help!


For the first stitch you could use, a slip stitch if you find that easier.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Well, it's well past midnight here now, so I am off to bed. I'll be back here in the morning.

Jackie


----------



## GrammiePatty

Detailed step-by-step instructions for first 4 rows a HUGE help! I have figured out the cast on and have completed those first 4 rows, so I am ready to call it a night. More fun tomorrow! Thanks to everyone for this workshop opportunity!


----------



## mom717

Iz am not sure about the yarn. The pattern says sport weight. Is that USA sports yarn or UK weight. Iunderstand there is a difference.


----------



## aljellie

I'm late signing in because I had some oral surgery this afternoon, but I'm here. I'm using Cascade 220 Superwash Sport which, curiously, they describe on their website as DK weight. The label calls for using a US #5 or 6 needle. Should I be using a US #4 needle as the pattern suggests or would I be better off with a US #5? Thanks for doing this workshop to Shirley and Jackie.
Ellie


----------



## eshlemania

Cast on and started the short rows. Thanks Jackie for the first 4 rows. Gave me a good start and now I am on my way. 

Love everyone's yarn.


----------



## waya

do we continue in this manner across the whole row or is there something that needs to be done on the 4th ridge for the short edge? very confused here sorry


----------



## Sand101

I can't wait to started I'm so happy you are doing this KAL


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

aljellie said:


> I'm late signing in because I had some oral surgery this afternoon, but I'm here. I'm using Cascade 220 Superwash Sport which, curiously, they describe on their website as DK weight. The label calls for using a US #5 or 6 needle. Should I be using a US #4 needle as the pattern suggests or would I be better off with a US #5? Thanks for doing this workshop to Shirley and Jackie.
> Ellie


If this is the yarn you are using:
Cascade
Yarn Name
220 Sport
Yarn Weight
Sport / Baby
Ball Weight
50 grams
Length
150 metres
Needle Size
3.75-4mm
Blend
100% Wool
Tension
22 stitches and 28 rows for a 10x10cm tension square using 3.75 - 4mm needles

I personally would use a US no. 5, but we all knit at a different tension, so if you are a tight knitter then the no 4 could suit you better.


----------



## Cindy in AK

I'm in! Thanks for doing the workshop. This scarf was on my to knit list.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

waya said:


> do we continue in this manner across the whole row or is there something that needs to be done on the 4th ridge for the short edge? very confused here sorry


On the 8th row, (which is the 2nd row of the 4th garter stitch ridge,)on the penultimate stitch you make an increase by knitting into the front and the back of the stitch, then slip the last stitch as usual. This increase is made on every 4th garter ridge row, (or every 8th knitted row)

Just to clarify, looking at your work from the right side, the right hand side of your work is increasing and therefore sloping out to the right. At the end of row eight you should have knitted(including KFB increase & the last slipped stitch) 24 stitches.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

mom717 said:


> Iz am not sure about the yarn. The pattern says sport weight. Is that USA sports yarn or UK weight. Iunderstand there is a difference.


In UK we don't have a sport weight, and looking at the needle sizes mentioned in the pattern I would say US sport weight


----------



## tintin63

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> For the first stitch you could use, a slip stitch if you find that easier.


Morning Jackie, 
The way I read the pattern was to slip the 1st stitch purlwise with yarn in front then pull tight and knit on. Then when I get to last stitch ktbl. It looks Ok to me, it matches the cast on edge, but I can pull it out if you think it works better the other way??


----------



## Ammie2boys

On rows 1-4 are those what you call short rows? Have never done those, but have practiced on utube.


----------



## Jenny2

How do you sign up? just sign I'm in on all the workshops - however I have you in.

There is nothing else. It is important to read this whole workshop from the beginning as many questions have been answered. Welcome and away you go. Don't hesitate to ask questions. Jackie (teacher is in Wales) so there is a time difference - She will answer as soon as she reads the question. Just post it - sometimes she is sleeping when we are awake. Thanks and I welcome you to your first and hopefully not your last workshop.


----------



## tintin63

Jenny2 said:


> How do you sign up?


Just type "I'm in" too as this helps Designer1234 with numbers


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Ready to start later today. This is a beautiful project.


----------



## Shelly4545

Hi Jackie..... I'm a tight knitter using a DK WEIGHT YARN.... Could you suggest needle size to use... Thank you...


----------



## Katsch

KroSha said:


> Do you know the weight of 620 yards
> 
> ❓❓❓❓❓


I just put on my kitchen scale, 204 g.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

tintin63 said:


> Morning Jackie,
> The way I read the pattern was to slip the 1st stitch purlwise with yarn in front then pull tight and knit on. Then when I get to last stitch ktbl. It looks Ok to me, it matches the cast on edge, but I can pull it out if you think it works better the other way??


That is fine, you are doing the same, but back to front from what I said.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Katsch said:


> Ready to start today but a question already. I have my Malabrigo DK 620 yards. The label gauge is 20 to 22 sts. Will 620 yards be enough?


I used just under 600m - approx 656 yds of my DK, on 3.75mm needles US 5, which the tension was 22 sts x 30 rows. I hope this helps!


----------



## Lurker 2

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> On the 8th row, [which is the 2nd row of the 4th garter stitch ridge,] on the penultimate stitch you make an increase by knitting into the front and the back of the stitch, then slip the last stitch as usual. This increase is made on every 4th garter ridge row, (or every 8th knitted row).
> Just to clarify, looking at your work from the right side, the right hand side of your work is increasing and therefore sloping out to the right. At the end of row eight you should have knitted [including KFB increase & the last slipped stitch] 24 stitches.


Sorry Jackie, I am seriously confused, because my yarn is so fine I think- I have photographed what I have, but which way is the slope to the right????


----------



## peacefulknitter

Bubba24 said:


> I'm so glad you wrote this out because (post in red) I was completely lost. Thank you.


Ditto


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Jackie..... I'm a tight knitter using a DK WEIGHT YARN.... Could you suggest needle size to use... Thank you...


I'm not sure if your DK yarn is the same as UK DK, I suggest you use the same size needles as you would normally use for stocking stitch.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Jackie, I am seriously confused, because my yarn is so fine I think- I have photographed what I have, but which way is the slope to the right????


As you increase 1st at the end of every eighth row the edge faceing us in your picture will be sloping to the right hand side as you hold your work on the right side - this is in addition to the slope that the short rows create;


----------



## Katsch

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> I used just under 600m - approx 656 yds of my DK, on 3.75mm needles US 5, which the tension was 22 sts x 30 rows. I hope this helps!


Yes, it does thank you. I will order another skein just to be sure.


----------



## KroSha

Katsch said:


> I just put on my kitchen scale, 204 g.


Seems as if that might not be enuff...

😫😫😫


----------



## Katsch

KroSha said:


> Seems as if that might not be enuff...
> 
> 😫😫😫


Yes, I goofed going to order another skein.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

tintin63 said:


> Jackie
> How important is it to master her method for the slots, as I have tried without sucess to get my head around it.
> 
> I'm approaching the 1st slot.
> Thanks
> Tina


It is possible to make a 'normal' cast off, but knitting into the back of the stitches at each end of the slot will help the slot from sagging. However, when wearing the scarf with the end threaded through the slots, the cast off will not be noticeable.


----------



## dhopkins

I tried to knit this before and could not get it right, my stitches didn't match u and when I got to the second half of the shawl my stitch count was WAY off

Thank you Jackie for doing with workshop and I did enjoy knitting the first part


----------



## tintin63

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> It is possible to make a 'normal' cast off, but knitting into the back of the stitches at each end of the slot will help the slot from sagging. However, when wearing the scarf with the end threaded through the slots, the cast off will not be noticeable.


OK, 1st slot done  
A little creative tightening done on corners but it looks OK.


----------



## Designer1234

At this point we * have39 members signed up for this workshop*. I have removed most of the 'I'm In' posts (except for those who also have a message attached) I will continue to add to the number for a few days to get a fairly clear count of the number . (this is for our workshop as it gives us a very good idea of what type of classes are most popular. .

Shirley


----------



## Bubba24

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> On the 8th row, (which is the 2nd row of the 4th garter stitch ridge,)on the penultimate stitch you make an increase by knitting into the front and the back of the stitch, then slip the last stitch as usual. This increase is made on every 4th garter ridge row, (or every 8th knitted row)
> 
> Just to clarify, looking at your work from the right side, the right hand side of your work is increasing and therefore sloping out to the right. At the end of row eight you should have knitted(including KFB increase & the last slipped stitch) 24 stitches.


I don't want to sound stupid but what is the penultimate stitch ?


----------



## tintin63

Bubba24 said:


> I don't want to sound stupid but what is the penultimate stitch ?


penultimate - one stitch before the last.

I learn something new every day!


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Ammie2boys said:


> I am so VERY confused that I am ready to throw in the towel and forget this scarf. I have knit for 50 years and just can't seem to get the terms used. I have cast on and done the first 4 rows---then it jumps to row 8. Do you repeat the first 4 again?


Hi, I spelt out the first four rows to get everyone started, have you printed out the pattern? You might find it helpful to look at page 5 or 6? 

*Row 5 Right Side.. 1st stitch ktbl, k 16 sts turn.

Each right side row you knit 5 or 6 more stitches from the cast on stitches from the left hand needle.

I mentioned row eight, because that is the 1st row to make an increase on the right hand side.*

Please don't give up, once you get into the swing of it, it will become a lot easier ..... trust me![/color]


----------



## Patrice B-Z

I'm in!!! Patrice


----------



## Sand101

I'm in for the workshop


----------



## Ammie2boys

Jackie, I appreciate your encouragement...My first and biggest problem was I thought a KAL was going together row by row...Now I know it's just figure it out at fast as you can, but not necessarily try to keep up. So since I learned the crochet cast on and had that all done I started over.
Yes, I had the pattern printed out and now that I am looking at the charts it makes more sense. So I am going to continue and try not to panic. I have only done 10 rows, but it looks like it's suppose to so onward---after I go out and take a long walk in the sunshine and calm down. :lol: Thanks so much and I hope I won't have to bother you too much more.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Ammie2boys said:


> Jackie, I appreciate your encouragement...My first and biggest problem was I thought a KAL was going together row by row...Now I know it's just figure it out at fast as you can, but not necessarily try to keep up. So since I learned the crochet cast on and had that all done I started over.
> Yes, I had the pattern printed out and now that I am looking at the charts it makes more sense. So I am going to continue and try not to panic. I have only done 10 rows, but it looks like it's suppose to so onward---after I go out and take a long walk in the sunshine and calm down. :lol: Thanks so much and I hope I won't have to bother you too much more.


I am pleased that you are still with us! There is no rush, everyone is going at their own pace, and I am here to help. Please ask any questions that you may have. Ten rows ..... wow that means that you are really getting the hang of it ...... great news!


DESIGNER HERE: I want to clarify something for all you ladies. The workshops are classes not Kit alongs KALS row by row.

We have a specific teacher and in this case a pattern that is a bit difficult to read, so Jackie is here to answer questions. There is no time limit - everyone works at their own pace. 
That is why it is important to re read the information as often it is given out at a different time than your questions.

We set up the workshops 2 years ago on a managed forum as a CLASS (WORKSH0P) not a Kal. We don't want to interfere with the Kals as they are very worthwhile. This however is a class which will be edited and kept permanently on the Workshop section. That is all we do. The classes are finished and then locked. You might find it interesting to go to the Workshops main page and scroll down and read some of the different classes. There are over 60 of them. They take a lot of doing and each class is booked and a teacher found - We do the publicity which is the most difficult part of our job as we are limited as we are only allowed to post on main once or twice, and people are still not all aware of the workshops section.

I would suggest you subscribe to our section which makes things easier as it will show up on your main page.

Scroll down to ALL SECTIONS ON THE MAIN PAGE OF KP
THEN SUBSCRIBE TO

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234

You will then be able to access the section. Our classes in progress are at the top and highlighted. right now there are 3 classes running. The others are all closed and are not highlighted. However they can be opened and read for future information. Shirley


----------



## Becca

To all who are knitting this pattern, enlarge the chart so you can see what is happening and highlight those rows with a KFB and button hole. Keep a tally of your rows and mark which rows have the KFB and which have the button holes. This way you know row 8 is KFB, row 16 is KFB, etc. The KFBs are on even numbered rows. Row 33, an odd number row, has the bind-off for button hole and row 34 will have the cast-on portion.

Happy knitting.


----------



## waya

what should the stitch count be after doing row 34? thanks


----------



## waya

Becca said:


> To all who are knitting this pattern, enlarge the chart so you can see what is happening and highlight those rows with a KFB and button hole. Keep a tally of your rows and mark which rows have the KFB and which have the button holes. This way you know row 8 is KFB, row 16 is KFB, etc. The KFBs are on even numbered rows. Row 33, an odd number row, has the bind-off for button hole and row 34 will have the cast-on portion.
> 
> Happy knitting.


Thank You that is a big bit of helpful info.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

waya said:


> what should the stitch count be after doing row 34? thanks


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Yes, this is short rows, you continue in the same way on the further rows until you have knitted all the cast on stitches, except for the very last stitch.

At the same time we increase 1 stitch at the end of every eighth row.

On the 33rd row ???????

repeat question

I seem to have problems with my computer and I lost the post with your answer. I am not sure whether it is me or whether some changes to the software are being implemented by Admin

Would you mind answering the question again? Thanks.

 On the 33rd row we make the first slot, if you are counting the garter stitch ridges (which is easier) we cast off for the first slot on the right side of work, straight after the 16th ridge.

THANKS JACKIE -- I knew you would know what I meant.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

waya said:


> what should the stitch count be after doing row 34? thanks


 109 stitches.


----------



## chuckmary

I am ready to do the first slot. I don't understand how we are to bind off the stitches. The translation is not very good, what stitch are we supposed to use to bind off? Are we adding a stitch?


----------



## irishrose24

Designer1234 said:


> At this point we * have39 members signed up for this workshop*. I have removed most of the 'I'm In' posts (except for those who also have a message attached) I will continue to add to the number for a few days to get a fairly clear count of the number . (this is for our workshop as it gives us a very good idea of what type of classes are most popular. .
> 
> Shirley


Just got back from a trip,count me in.


----------



## Katsch

I was finally able to CO tonight. I am on row 17, loving my yarn and color.


----------



## julietinboots

Just got the afghan I was working on off the needles tonight so I got to cast on. Had to hunt down all my unused fancy stitch markers for this one. I really hope I don't have to start over. Can't wait to get started knitting.


----------



## ginnyfloyd

I'm in.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Katsch said:


> I was finally able to CO tonight. I am on row 17, loving my yarn and color.


I love your yarn choice, one of my favourite colours, and your knitting is coming along nicely too.
Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

chuckmary said:


> I am ready to do the first slot. I don't understand how we are to bind off the stitches. The translation is not very good, what stitch are we supposed to use to bind off? Are we adding a stitch?


I agree the pattern is confusing, the method described is to firm up the edges of the slot. An alternate method is to use an ordinary bind off, and knit into the back of the edge stitches. However, when you use the scarf and tuck the end through the slots the edges are not noticeable, so don't worry unduly about them!


----------



## janbeck

I'm in.


----------



## tintin63

Good afternoon all,
It's been a busy morning only now getting back to my scarf.
I have 5 more markers to go then I need to visualise what to do next.

Any pointers for the next section will be much appreciated.  

Tina


----------



## Katsch

Okay, now I need reassurance.
I am on row 19. If I am understanding the chart correctly this will be my turning row, yes?
I will knit to the 5th marker and turn?

Oops, I will knit 5 sts past the 5th marker? Help


----------



## Bubba24

I am so confused. Going to start over and also change needle size.


----------



## Katsch

Okay I think I got it row 19 is a repeat of row 4, correct and then turn? On the next row I knit past marker and pick up 5 more stitches.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> I am so confused. Going to start over and also change needle size.


I hear you it does seem confusing but hey we can do this!!


----------



## tintin63

Katsch said:


> Okay, now I need reassurance.
> I am on row 19. If I am understanding the chart correctly this will be my turning row, yes?
> I will knit to the 5th marker and turn?
> 
> Oops, I will knit 5 sts past the 5th marker? Help


I would say knit to 5th marker and turn looking at your work you can see if the stitches have been knit before thats how I worked mine -didn't use row numbers.


----------



## Bubba24

Katsch said:


> I hear you it does seem confusing but hey we can do this!!


Not sure about being able to do this, but going to give it one more try. It would be so much easier ( for me anyway) if the directions were written out row by row.
How are you doing Katsch?


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Not sure about being able to do this, but going to give it one more try. It would be so much easier ( for me anyway) if the directions were written out row by row.
> How are you doing Katsch?


I am doing well, you?

I think the four row repeat that was written out by pinkflowerpetal is what I will concentrate on unless she tells me otherwise.


----------



## Katsch

tintin63 said:


> I would say knit to 5th marker and turn looking at your work you can see if the stitches have been knit before thats how I worked mine -didn't use row numbers.


That makes sense

Still doesn't look right. I will wait for pinkflowerpetal to answer. Thank you though.


----------



## Bubba24

Katsch said:


> I am doing well, you?
> 
> I think the four row repeat that was written out by pinkflowerpetal is what I will concentrate on unless she tells me otherwise.


I'm doing well.
so I should do row 1-4, then do I just do rows 3&4 all the way to the end? every 8th row is an increase? and every 34th row a bind off and then c/o row 35? 
Fran


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal

Katsch said:


> That makes sense
> 
> Still doesn't look right. I will wait for pinkflowerpetal to answer. Thank you though.


Hello Ladies, sorry I have been tied up not literally

Sorry to read you are having trouble. Each right side row, work either 5 or 6 stitches alternatively extra from the cast on stitches each time. Does that make sense? The diagrams on the pattern show it better than I can explain it!


----------



## Katsch

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> Hello Ladies, sorry I have been tied up [not literally]
> 
> Sorry to read you are having trouble. Each right side row, work either 5 or 6 stitches alternatively extra from the cast on stitches each time. Does that make sense? The diagrams on the pattern show it better than I can explain it!


Okay, row 19 is the 6 sts?


----------



## Sharijo

Hi Everyone,
I agree that reading the pattern is confusing. I wrote out a spreadsheet for the first half of the pattern, with the number of stitches you need to work for each row and the total number of stitches. I also highlighted the increase rows and the slot rows. I'm going to try to upload this for anyone who is interested. 
I haven't made a sheet for the second half of the pattern, because that's where I'm stuck! I'll look forward to having some help with that. 
Let's see if I can upload this file properly; here's a try.

here is a pdf document right below the first document - we find that we rarely have problems with pdfs. Shirley


----------



## Sharijo

Trying again to upload the Excel file.


----------



## Katsch

Sharijo said:


> Trying again to upload the Excel file.


Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Not sure about being able to do this, but going to give it one more try. It would be so much easier ( for me anyway) if the directions were written out row by row.
> How are you doing Katsch?


Check Sharijo's spreadsheet.


----------



## kaixixang

Note to Designer1234 - Download FoxIt Reader and it WILL generate PDF files of the MS Office files. Open Office will enable you to read unusual formats.

This way I don't have to add any files in future. Just cheerfully read for content.

I've saved the xlsx file as written. Thanks.


----------



## tintin63

Sharijo said:


> Trying again to upload the Excel file.


Thanks I've saved it for future working but I like yourself am now about to attempt the 2nd half. :?


----------



## julietinboots

My yarn is Mary Maxim Prism. Getting started now. Crossing fingers and toes it will go smoothly.


----------



## Sharijo

Better at knitting than using the computer, I guess!


----------



## Sharijo

Thanks for putting this in a more usable format. Uploading files isn't my strong suit!


----------



## waya

Sharijo I uploaded your file ty. I have a problem.

On page 5 of the workshop I asked what the stitch count would be after doing row 34. The teacher replied 109.

Per your spreadsheet it shows after row 34 you have 98. Am I missing something? more confusion for my addled brain lol


----------



## Babalou

Sharijo said:


> Trying again to upload the Excel file.


Thanks do much for the file, Sharijo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ammie2boys

Printed out the file, Sharijo...Thank you so very much. Maybe I will be able to follow it and continue. I am on row 26 so maybe there is hope for me yet...ha


----------



## Sharijo

I wish I could answer. I'm definitely not an expert on this pattern; I kept track of my numbers while I was knitting it because I'd like to knit it again without having to think too much about it! 
I do know that 98 + 11 stitches = 109, so that's one marker unit of the pattern. Basically, as long as you're alternating rows of adding 5 stitches and adding 6 stitches as you're heading toward the tip, that's pretty much the first half of the pattern (aside from the slots and the k f/b every 8th row).


----------



## waya

well I went on after row 34 just to see what would happen .

I am at row 51 now and I have the 150 stitches that matches yours. 
I am going to continue using yours as a guide. Thank You so much for doing this. 

Now you can figure out the other half !!!! lol Thanks again


----------



## Designer1234

kaixixang said:


> Note to Designer1234 - Download FoxIt Reader and it WILL generate PDF files of the MS Office files. Open Office will enable you to read unusual formats.
> 
> This way I don't have to add any files in future. Just cheerfully read for content.
> 
> I've saved the xlsx file as written. Thanks.


Thanks for that - it could be very useful . I think I will use that form for printing out the patterns I use on my own work. I often make up stitch patterns and I think I can' use that. Ladies just click on the 'download' and see if you migh find it helpful with an involved pattern. Jackie what do you think? ( checkout the download on kaxixang's post


----------



## julietinboots

I think my stitch count on row 34 was the 109 also.


----------



## Jenny2

I am in for this KAL.


----------



## Katsch

Sharijo said:


> I wish I could answer. I'm definitely not an expert on this pattern; I kept track of my numbers while I was knitting it because I'd like to knit it again without having to think too much about it!
> I do know that 98 + 11 stitches = 109, so that's one marker unit of the pattern. Basically, as long as you're alternating rows of adding 5 stitches and adding 6 stitches as you're heading toward the tip, that's pretty much the first half of the pattern (aside from the slots and the k f/b every 8th row).


I see you are a newbie, welcome. What yarn are you using to knit the scarf? Any pics?


----------



## Becca

What buttonhole bind-off have you been using? I'm about to try various versions to see which one I like best. 

Also, I enlarged the chart and with the number line, seeing is believing. Now I can see what is really happening.

Thanks everyone.

Keep on knitting. Once you get the hang of 5 stitches, 6 stitches and KFBs, with a few buttonholes thrown in, knitting this is easy.


----------



## kaixixang

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for that - it could be very useful . I think I will use that form for printing out the patterns I use on my own work. I often make up stitch patterns and I think I can' use that. Ladies just click on the 'download' and see if you migh find it helpful with an involved pattern. Jackie what do you think? ( checkout the download on kaxixang's post


If you're creating your OWN work...Open Office will have an entry in the file column to create the PDF files. I'm having fun getting a newer version of Open Office at the moment...but I know version 4.0.1 and newer are VERY friendly on reading the X addition MS Office files. And I know Open Office is Mac compatible from my research in the Lace Party topics.

Thanks - could you send me the information by pm rather than on the workshop. Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Sharijo

Katsch said:


> I see you are a newbie, welcome. What yarn are you using to knit the scarf? Any pics?


I'm using Wendy Roam Fusion in Tarne. It's really coming out lovely. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Katsch

Sharijo said:


> I'm using Wendy Roam Fusion in Tarne. It's really coming out lovely. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow or Sunday.


Not familiar with that yarn but I will google. Looking forward to seeing it. The spreadsheet really helps, thanks again.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> I'm doing well.
> so I should do row 1-4, then do I just do rows 3&4 all the way to the end? every 8th row is an increase? and every 34th row a bind off and then c/o row 35?
> Fran


Hi Fran
How are you making out with this? Did you look at the spreadsheet provided by sharijo?


----------



## Sharijo

Here is my Pfeilraupe in progress:
 That is beautiful. What a lovely scarf that is going to be. It looks like you really had done a great job!

It will be a pretty scarf.


----------



## Katsch

Sharijo said:


> Here is my Pfeilraupe in progress:


Making great progress. Looks good. What row are you on?
I am on row 39 and using a size 5 needle.

 I love the color. It will be so striking . Don't forget to post the finished scarf. I really like that color. Thanks for your asistance on this class.


----------



## tintin63

Hi, well I've completed all rows for first section. I am now trying to get my head around the second section.

I know how to do the double stitch but not sure where to put it  
Should we be putting markers back on , confused.:!:

Jackie can you offer any help with this section? Please 

 I just emailed Jackie, but I think it is due to the time change. I have asked her to answer some questions about the second section asap. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2

tintin63 said:


> Hi, well I've completed all rows for first section. I am now trying to get my head around the second section.
> 
> I know how to do the double stitch but not sure where to put it
> Should we be putting markers back on , confused.:!:
> 
> Jackie can you offer any help with this section? Please


I was also wondering about this second half, although I am still on the first half, do we have to place the markers again?


----------



## Clelita

Looks pretty. This picture helps me make sense of the first rows, thanks for pisting!


----------



## Sharijo

I'm finishing row 104, right at the tip. I've been confused about the second half of the pattern, too. I removed all my markers except the ones between the first 2 slots and the very last one. 
I joined this workshop specifically for help figuring out this second part. I'm sure it won't be bad, just need pointers in the right direction.


----------



## mildredL2

Sorry for this (probably dumb) question -- I am way behind, only up to the first slot, and can't figure out how to cast off 11 stitches between the markers, since there are only 11 there. Is the pattern telling us to do the first cast off with a stitch from before the first marker? It says "make a loop" but I can't figure out from the pictures how to do that.
Do you just use the last stitch before the first marker to start casting off with?
Thank you for help.


----------



## Sharijo

mildredL2 said:


> Sorry for this (probably dumb) question -- I am way behind, only up to the first slot, and can't figure out how to cast off 11 stitches between the markers, since there are only 11 there. Is the pattern telling us to do the first cast off with a stitch from before the first marker? It says "make a loop" but I can't figure out from the pictures how to do that.
> Do you just use the last stitch before the first marker to start casting off with?
> Thank you for help.


I found this blog post to be very helpful in making the slots: http://www.thisisknit.ie/blog/2016/04/pfeilraupe-slots/


----------



## mildredL2

Sharijo said:


> I found this blog post to be very helpful in making the slots: http://www.thisisknit.ie/blog/2016/04/pfeilraupe-slots/


Thank you so much Sharijo! Very good explanation.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Thanks from me too Sharijo. So helpful .


----------



## knittingnanna19

I am a little concerned that my shawl is not draping as I had hoped. It is all wool DK by Erika knight for John Lewis. I have only knitted 30 rows so far and wonder if I should abandon this, return the unused balls and choose something else. There is limited choice at my branch of John Lewis - a chain of department 
stores - and I'm off on holiday in the next few days. I cannot make up my mind .


----------



## Katsch

knittingnanna19 said:


> I am a little concerned that my shawl is not draping as I had hoped. It is all wool DK by Erika knight for John Lewis. I have only knitted 30 rows so far and wonder if I should abandon this, return the unused balls and choose something else. There is limited choice at my branch of John Lewis - a chain of department
> stores - and I'm off on holiday in the next few days. I cannot make up my mind .


Can you post a picture?
I am on row 50 and hard to tell exactly how much drape it will have.


----------



## Designer1234

I just emailed Jackie, but I think it is due to the time change. I have asked her to answer some questions about the second section asap. Sorry ladies - I hope everything is okay with her. 


I think the work that is being accomplished looks great. I love this scarf and I think they will all look very good indeed.


----------



## Bubba24

Katsch said:


> Hi Fran
> How are you making out with this? Did you look at the spreadsheet provided by sharijo?


Ok Katsch. Thank you for pushing me. I started again, 4th time. And thank you to sharijo for the spreadsheet. Without that I would have thrown the towel in. 
Thank you Waya for your help also
This is such a great group. Helping and giving the confidence and the push, especially when at times I felt like crying.
I just finished row 16. I have my spreadsheet, highlighter, and row counter. Lol. I have a ways to go but I'm doing it.
Thank you again my friends.
Fran


----------



## Ammie2boys

Oh, Bubba I am right along with you...I also had to go take a walk a couple of days ago to calm down...I was ready to quit. But kept at it and it really helped when I enlarged the chart.
Now I am still going (row 28)...Just hope I like it when or if I finish it...Now with the spread sheet and all of the other stuff I look like I am ready to do major surgery...lol
Had a nice day out with friends so will now tackle the beast again...


----------



## Bubba24

Ammie2boys said:


> Oh, Bubba I am right along with you...I also had to go take a walk a couple of days ago to calm down...I was ready to quit. But kept at it and it really helped when I enlarged the chart.
> Now I am still going (row 28)...Just hope I like it when or if I finish it...Now with the spread sheet and all of the other stuff I look like I am ready to do major surgery...lol
> Had a nice day out with friends so will now tackle the beast again...


Ammie2boys.
I really had a hard time with this. Now that I printed the spreadsheet I seem to be going along. I am only on row 27 but at least I'm not stressing. I hate to have a pattern beat me. Even though I am on row 27, I'm starting to worry about the second half. Lol. All this work I hope I like it also.
Fran


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Can't thank Sharijo enough for the spreadsheet. I simply would not have understood this pattern without your help. Will there be something like this for the second half? (this is me begging, lol) Thanks again!


----------



## Bubba24

Woodstockgranny said:


> Can't thank Sharijo enough for the spreadsheet. I simply would not have understood this pattern without your help. Will there be something like this for the second half? (this is me begging, lol) Thanks again!


I'm not proud. I'm begging you too Sharijo.
Here goes, I'm up to the first slot. Fingers and toes crossed that it comes out right.


----------



## colleenmay

Well, I just finally got time to cast on so I am waaaay behind. Looking at the pattern chart, there is a symbol in Row 2 for a stitch that looks like a 'cents' symbol. The legend says this is a short row turning stitch. Is this a special stitch? What is this? I don't see this question anywhere else in the workshop.


----------



## eshlemania

Colleen, on page 2 of the pattern, look at the first paragraph under the heading of Lower Long Edge. It explains what she does when she turns her knitting at the end of her short row. Thanks, you just put the para and the chart together for me. Now, I know what to do too.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Ok Katsch. Thank you for pushing me. I started again, 4th time. And thank you to sharijo for the spreadsheet. Without that I would have thrown the towel in.
> Thank you Waya for your help also
> This is such a great group. Helping and giving the confidence and the push, especially when at times I felt like crying.
> I just finished row 16. I have my spreadsheet, highlighter, and row counter. Lol. I have a ways to go but I'm doing it.
> Thank you again my friends.
> Fran


Yes Fran! Looking good too.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Ammie2boys.
> I really had a hard time with this. Now that I printed the spreadsheet I seem to be going along. I am only on row 27 but at least I'm not stressing. I hate to have a pattern beat me. Even though I am on row 27, I'm starting to worry about the second half. Lol. All this work I hope I like it also.
> Fran


What is the worse that could happen? You may not like it and you could frog it and knit something else or find someone who will love it. 
Kudos for keeping at it. :thumbup:


----------



## waya

Sharijo said:


> I found this blog post to be very helpful in making the slots: http://www.thisisknit.ie/blog/2016/04/pfeilraupe-slots/


Sharijo came to the rescue again ladies and gents !!! Look at this wonderful site for doing the slots. I have one done but I am sure my next one should be easier with this great info. Thanks again !!!


----------



## Kateydid

Got my yarn in the mail today and casting on. Printed out the spreadsheet that Sharijo so kindly created. I think this spreadsheet is going to be my lifeline. Also thanks for the link for the slots as I had no idea how to do that. Now crossing my fingers and casting on. I'll see if I can take a picture in the morning. Thanks ladies for all your questions and input. I've made a lot of sense out of your remarks and am ready to accomplish a beautiful scarf. Yay!


----------



## Designer1234

I am getting a bit concerned about Jackie. She has only posted once since yesterday and it was just one line. I have tried to contact her. I a afraid we will just have to hang in there until she posts again . If any of you are experienced with the scarf and can help the others. please do so. Ordinarily we ask others to not join in, but her post seemed to say that there was something happening at home and it was extremely short, so I am quite concerned. If you are at a stand still, we will have to wait until I hear from her. I sometimes know the subject of a class and once did fill in for a teacher who was ill. I have never done this scarf, so I won't in any way try to answer questions. May it is nothing and she just hasn't time but we can do nothing but wait. Hopefully by tomorrow the answers to your questions will all there. Most of us in NOrth America are heading to bead and it is 7:30 pm here on Vancouver Island. so we shall see what transpires tomorrow. I will check in about ll am est as that is 7 am here. So hang in there everyone.


----------



## Katsch

Are the slots equal rows apart?
Looking at the chart after increase on row 64 it looks like the next increase is on row 70 not 72.


----------



## waya

on page 7 under this pattern on Ravelry in projects it is mentioned that rows 69/70 are missing on the chart on page 5 of the pattern . 
I just used the spreadsheet it was so much easier for me.


----------



## Katsch

waya said:


> on page 7 under this pattern on Ravelry in projects it is mentioned that rows 69/70 are missing on the chart on page 5 of the pattern .
> I just used the spreadsheet it was so much easier for me.


Thank you for that.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi, everyone - it is 5 am here in Vancouver Island. I hope we will hear from Jackie today so there can be help with the 2nd side. I will check in every little while. I am quite concerned about her . I have emailed her so hopefully she will be here today. Thanks.


----------



## tintin63

Designer1234 said:


> Hi, everyone - it is 5 am here in Vancouver Island. I hope we will hear from Jackie today so there can be help with the 2nd side. I will check in every little while. I am quite concerned about her . I have emailed her so hopefully she will be here today. Thanks.


It's now 1:15pm in UK I can't wait online any longer today , I might pop in for a few minutes now and then but no more. I have tried and ripped out the start of 2nd side 3 times . I don't want to stress the yarn any more so I am putting it away until I receive some enlightenment.


----------



## eshlemania

THanks to Sharijo for the download. It is helping me to keep track of my rows. Also, for the link on how to do the slits. I haven't gotten to the first one yet, but I am fore armed. 

I am seeing some lovely yarn and lovely starts. I will post pics in a few days.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Katsch said:


> Can you post a picture?
> I am on row 50 and hard to tell exactly how much drape it will have.


Thanks for responding. I can't see a way to take a photo that usefully shows the stiffness of the knitted fabric. I have decided to return the 4 unused balls of yarn and choose something softer that will knit up less firm. As the 1ball left is DK 
I'm absolutely sure it won't be wasted as DK is the go-to yarn here in the UK.
Thanks again for your interest and quick response.


----------



## Designer1234

tintin63 said:


> It's now 1:15pm in UK I can't wait online any longer today , I might pop in for a few minutes now and then but no more. I have tried and ripped out the start of 2nd side 3 times . I don't want to stress the yarn any more so I am putting it away until I receive some enlightenment.


I am concerned that something is happening so that Jackie is not able to come on. She approached me about this class, and I know she really wants to do it. That is why I would suggest waiting if you are having problems as mentioned above.

If you are at a standstill, please check the workshop when you get a chance rather than stay home if you have other things to do.

If she is able she will come and answer the questions I am sure. If I hear anything I will let you know immediately on this thread.

Sorry - We have no control on this type of thing as you can
understand. One of the joys of having classes on the internet. however we have been very lucky so far. Just hang in there ladies.


----------



## Sharijo

I appreciate all of the kind words regarding my spreadsheet for the first half of Pfeilraupe; I'm glad if it was of help. 
I've ripped back my stitches after the tip a few times, but I think I may have finally gotten it right--or at least, right enough to carry on. If things work out, I will post a second half spreadsheet. But I probably won't get enough knitting time in today to be confident that I've got the right thing going, so I likely will not be posting again until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Hilary4

I made this one a while ago and used a 4 ply fingering. For drape I don't think I would choose anything much thicker.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386519-1.html


----------



## knittingnanna19

I think I too will use 4ply next time too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Babalou

Hilary4 said:


> I made this one a while ago and used a 4 ply fingering. For drape I don't think I would choose anything much thicker.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386519-1.html


That is really pretty Hilary.


----------



## waya

Hilary4 said:


> I made this one a while ago and used a 4 ply fingering. For drape I don't think I would choose anything much thicker.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386519-1.html


Hillary, beautiful work. As you have completed one could you offer any insight as to how to do the second half ?


----------



## mildredL2

Lovely, Hilary, thank you for sharing this.


----------



## tintin63

Hilary4 said:


> I made this one a while ago and used a 4 ply fingering. For drape I don't think I would choose anything much thicker.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386519-1.html


HI Hilary, you shawl looks great, so if you completed yours could you give us some idea of the start of the 2nd section.

Thanks 
Tina


----------



## Hilary4

tintin63 said:


> Hi, well I've completed all rows for first section. I am now trying to get my head around the second section.
> 
> I know how to do the double stitch but not sure where to put it
> Should we be putting markers back on , confused.:!:
> 
> Jackie can you offer any help with this section? Please
> 
> I just emailed Jackie, but I think it is due to the time change. I have asked her to answer some questions about the second section asap. Sorry ladies.


I put the markers back when I did the second half - I just found it easier that way. When I turned, I slipped and doubled the first stitch before knitting back. I suggest Googling German short rows - YouTube has a great video. (I'm using my tablet just now so I struģgle with links. )

Try this:


----------



## tintin63

Hilary4 said:


> I put the markers back when I did the second half - I just found it easier that way. When I turned, I slipped and doubled the first stitch before knitting back. I suggest Googling German short rows - YouTube has a great video. (I'm using my tablet just now so I struģgle with links. )
> 
> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hilary I have mastered short rows, I have put in the Sm's too I just can't get my head around getting the slope and not steps. I'll give it another go but it might have to wait till tomorrow in good light.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hilary4

tintin63 said:


> Thanks Hilary I have mastered short rows, I have put in the Sm's too I just can't get my head around getting the slope and not steps. I'll give it another go but it might have to wait till tomorrow in good light.
> 
> Thanks


It works the same way as the cast on for this pattern: the bind off smooths out the steps.


----------



## tintin63

Hilary4 said:


> It works the same way as the cast on for this pattern: the bind off smooths out the steps.


Oh OK I might give it another try, I think I was over complicating it as I did the 1st half with out help.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## GrammiePatty

Just finished first slot, thanks to Sharijo and the video she found for us. Couldn't do this project without everyone's help!


----------



## yramesor

I'm in & a little behind due to shoulder injury, surgery & physical therapy. I can only knit a bit at the time before the shoulder letting me know it's time to take a rest. Such a bummer! I'm not growing old gracefully!!!


----------



## Katsch

Hilary4 said:


> It works the same way as the cast on for this pattern: the bind off smooths out the steps.


Thanks Hilary, not there yet but your help will come in handy.


----------



## Designer1234

Sharijo said:


> I appreciate all of the kind words regarding my spreadsheet for the first half of Pfeilraupe; I'm glad if it was of help.
> I've ripped back my stitches after the tip a few times, but I think I may have finally gotten it right--or at least, right enough to carry on. If things work out, I will post a second half spreadsheet. But I probably won't get enough knitting time in today to be confident that I've got the right thing going, so I likely will not be posting again until sometime tomorrow


 SharjoeWe all appreciate your first spreadsheet and I would really appreciate the second one as it will help the students finish their scarf if something has happened that means Jackie can't finish. All the students on these classes are wonderfully understanding. It gives me a lot of good feelings when I come to the class. We all appreciate the help and the discussion going on. Thankyou all very much.

I feel badly as I am absolutely no help at all. I have had some problems with a flare up of arthritis in my thumb which affects my typing and knitting. I also have had some other things which have been very worrisome. HOwever we are managing. Once again if I can help in any way, let me know
If my typing gets worse I will use one finger but we will all work together to get this beautiful scarf finished. Thanks again for all your help. I also suggest extra good thoughts for Jackie, as she was so keen to teach this class I dont think this is just not dropping by. She is a lovely lady and asked me awhile ago if you could all do the class - I also hoped to do it with you but my hand is not condusive to a lot of knitting right now. Also as a lot of you know I always have something going on my own without a pattern. This pattern however is really a beauty.


----------



## Kateydid

Getting started.

WOW - I think that shade will make a great scarf. I love the doily too. !


----------



## Hilary4

One more tip from my experience: I used a very different marker for where the slot begins and left it on throughout the project until I had done the last slot.


----------



## tintin63

quote=Hilary4-One more tip from my experience: I used a very different marker for where the slot begins and left it on throughout the project until I had done the last slot.quote

I have done the same but still cant get my head around the shaping of the 2nd side.


----------



## Katsch

Kateydid said:


> Getting started.


Love your fractal! I have one on my table as well.


----------



## colleenmay

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> *To get you started
> 
> 1st row: Knit first stitch through back of loop (ktbl), knit 5, turn (leaving rest of stitches on left hand needle.
> 
> 2nd row: Knit 5, slip last stitch with yarn in front of needle.
> 
> 3rd row: 1st st ktbl, knit 11 sts, (to first stitch marker), turn.
> 
> 4th row: Knit 11, slip last stitch with yarn in front of needle.
> 
> (This has formed the first 2 garter stitch ridges)*


So then this should really read 2nd row: slip first stitch, knit 4 .. ..
and 4th row: slip first stitch, knit 10?????????
Someone please answer me so I can get started on this.


----------



## mildredL2

Thank you, Shirley for all the time and expertise you put into running the workshops. Your workshop design is very helpful for me to follow. I especially appreciate the different color answers and editing.

 That is very reassuring as probably some of you know I got myself into trouble for not using the quote reply in thread which was open but not a class. I therefore am going to add to the beginning of ALL the classes so that there will be no public criticism of the way do do things here. I will no longer hold open discussions on the section. It isn't worth it. Had hoped we could use them every once in awhile but obviously it was a mistake. I didn't inform the people posting that I was not using quote reply and I should have. So we will have a longer first page from now on but it is worth it.

I hope it works well for you as it sure does work for me and it is worth taking the time to do it everyday in the long run. I still have some of the later classes in 2015 to edit and color, but will have to do that as I have time. Thanks for your help and willingness to follow our guidelines. All the students except possibly one or two have accepted this policy - they stayed with the class though and have not complained since.


----------



## Lurker 2

colleenmay said:


> So then this should really read 2nd row: slip first stitch, knit 4 .. ..
> and 4th row: slip first stitch, knit 10?????????
> Someone please answer me so I can get started on this.


 Lurker answered*:No, it is exactly as Pinkflowerpetal has written*


----------



## colleenmay

Lurker 2 said:


> No, it is exactly as Pinkflowerpetal has written.


Thank you for your quick reply. I will follow that. I was just confused by the symbol on the chart and discouraged because I am so far behind. Hopefully today I can catch up.

 The workshop will remain open - as it seems as if you are all pulling together and solving the problems as they arise. I applaud you all. So don't push yourself or get feeling frantic. We will stay open as long as anyone is still working on their scarves. For those who have struggled with part of the pattern and solved the problem, please post so that others may solve it too if they run into it. You guys are great.


----------



## tintin63

colleenmay said:


> So then this should really read 2nd row: slip first stitch, knit 4 .. ..
> and 4th row: slip first stitch, knit 10?????????
> Someone please answer me so I can get started on this.


your first stitch Row1 is an edge stitch you work 1 edge stitch then 5morebefore you turn. 
Then work back you knit to the end so it will be 5 + 1 edge stitch
Then you knit to the marker turn and knit back 12 stitches (including the edge stitch.)
When you cast on it was 12, then 11, repeat 11 to last 12 the extra stitch each end being the edge stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2

colleenmay said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. I will follow that. I was just confused by the symbol on the chart and discouraged because I am so far behind. Hopefully today I can catch up.


I am a long way behind too, because my yarn is so fine, I am not yet up to the second slot.


----------



## eshlemania

Took out my post as it will probably be confusing to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Now, I'm confused, Julie. On the second page of the pattern in the paragraph directly under Lower Long Edge, it talks of turning the work, the slipping the first stitch with yarn in front and tightening instead of the double stitch. On page 3 under the heading Upper Long Edge (second half) it talks of beginning to use the double stitches as turning stitches. So, I think we are to slip that first stitch after we turn??? I have not really noticed a difference really, as I didn't start doing that till yesterday. So I am not sure it's that big a deal. Although now that I look at it, it does give a smoother edge.
> 
> I know we have at least one who has done this scarf before. Could someone clarify for us?


I am not the best person to answer, again because my yarn is so fine I am just turning and tightening the stitch. Hilary 4 is the one who has completed this.


----------



## julietinboots

Just got the secnd slot finished. I rather like the stripping that's happening. Progress has definately slowed with the longer rows now. That's ok, ya'll will all have the pattern simplified before I get there. Thank you for that.

 WOW! I am someone who works with color all the time and that is going to be gorgeous. It will be beautiful with lots of different jackets and coats . I really like it. Wait until all the ladies finish theirs and we have a parade on pictures! wow again.


----------



## triciad19

As I read the pattern and understand it, the 2nd half is worked like the first half except where the first half increases at markers and between them you decrease on the second half. This forms the point and continues with the slots.

Leaving the markers makes it easier to know where to decrease.* Remove the markers as you decrease on 2nd half. Decrease here is knitting fewer stitches then turn.* Need a stitch count? Use the spreadsheet used for first half in reverse from last to first row.

You will have an arrow head shape or elongated laying on its side.

Hope this helps.

I looked at the pattern awhile ago and what you say makes sense- I remember someone on the forum saying you reverse it for thesecond row and decrease it opposite than for the first class. I don't remember who it was. How she did it I don't know and I possiby have that wrong but don't think so. So think if it makes any sense. thanks a lot for your post..


----------



## triciad19

I'm in. As if I need another project!

 Welcome, everyone is welcome . the class is getting better and better. I just hope things with Jackie are okay. I don't have her phone number as I try not to phone the teachers so we will just have to wait.


----------



## Kateydid

Katsch said:


> Love your fractal! I have one on my table as well.


Thank you. Love making them.


----------



## Sharijo

Hi Everyone, 
I didn't have much time to knit today, but I had enough time to re-look at the Pfeilraupe stitch chart. Based off of that, I've made a second spreadsheet. Rather than make a separate one for the second half of the pattern, I decided to just make a single new one combining both halves. 
Although I've just started knitting the second half, I feel comfortable that the stitch count numbers--at least to my eye--match up with the stitch chart. 
I also know that once I got the rhythm of the first half of the pattern, I stopped using my spreadsheet. I suspect that's going to happen on the second half, too. 
I think that the greatest value of the spreadsheet is to help highlight the special rows--every 8th row increase and slots--and also to show the general rhythm of the pattern, which is adding or subtracting 5 or 6 stitches every other row, depending on which half you're doing.

I am not able to open it on my mac are you able to change it to a pdf that is the document that we all seem to be able to open. I can open a docX as well and can then change it to a pdf. If anyone else can open the document she posted, and can change it to either, please post it I will leave of them on the post. Thanks > I will be gone for awhile - have to make dinner and have an extremely sore hand with arthritis flareup. So it will take me at least that long. Once I come back and if anyone can help us with this I will past it in both .


----------



## Sharijo

Also, hope that all is well with Jackie and her family.


----------



## Hilary4

triciad19 said:


> As I read the pattern and understand it, the 2nd half is worked like the first half except where the first half increases at markers and between them you decrease on the second half. This forms the point and continues with the slots.
> 
> Leaving the markers makes it easier to know where to decrease.* Remove the markers as you decrease on 2nd half. Decrease here is knitting fewer stitches then turn. Need a stitch count? Use the spreadsheet used for first half in reverse from last to first row*.
> 
> You will have an arrow head shape or elongated laying on its side.
> 
> Hope this helps
> ---
> Your post is really helpful,* just one other point about placing the markers: the second half rows are offset at the first turn which is after 4 sts instead of the 5 we have been working: then place the markers every 11 sts.*


----------



## mildredL2

Sharijo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I didn't have much time to knit today, but I had enough time to re-look at the Pfeilraupe stitch chart. Based off of that, I've made a second spreadsheet. Rather than make a separate one for the second half of the pattern, I decided to just make a single new one combining both halves.
> Although I've just started knitting the second half, I feel comfortable that the stitch count numbers--at least to my eye--match up with the stitch chart.
> I also know that once I got the rhythm of the first half of the pattern, I stopped using my spreadsheet. I suspect that's going to happen on the second half, too.
> I think that the greatest value of the spreadsheet is to help highlight the special rows--every 8th row increase and slots--and also to show the general rhythm of the pattern, which is adding or subtracting 5 or 6 stitches every other row, depending on which half you're doing.
> 
> I am not able to open it on my mac are you able to change it to a pdf that is the document that we all seem to be able to open. I can open a docX as well and can then change it to a pdf. If anyone else can open the document she posted, and can change it to either, please post it I will leave of them on the post. Thanks > I will be gone for awhile - have to make dinner and have an extremely sore hand with arthritis flareup. So it will take me at least that long. Once I come back and if anyone can help us with this I will past it in both .


I opened and downloaded as PDF (I think, tech skills not great) so hope this is right.

Edit: Sorry, I think I just copied it, will have to try again -- maybe someone more knowledgeable with computers can do this.


----------



## Becca

To spreadsheets everywhere. Thank you for your insight. All of us are making this knitting experience a joy.

Now looking at the chart, to do the first slot or buttonhole, you knit the first 16 stitches [yes?] then bind off and continue. Knowing these numbers and those for the next set of buttonholes will be very helpful for future reference. For those who have already completed the slots please tell us how many stitches you knit before binding off.


----------



## Hilary4

Becca said:


> To spreadsheets everywhere. Thank you for your insight. All of us are making this knitting experience a joy.
> 
> Now looking at the chart, to do the first slot or buttonhole, you knit the first 16 stitches (yes?) then bind off and continue. Knowing these numbers and those for the next set of buttonholes will be very helpful for future reference. For those who have already completed the slots please tell us how many stitches you knit before binding off.


Yes, you start the bind off on the 17th stitch for the first slot and the 20th stitch for the second.


----------



## colleend2006

in thanks


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Big thank you to Sharijo! Your spreadsheets are fantastic.


----------



## kaixixang

The only correction I did was to change stich to stitch. The corrected version in PDF is below. I won't change the "our" spelling of the UK trained KP members. :thumbup:


----------



## waya

Thank You for the chart but even with the numbers I do not understand how to create the second half. Guess I will throw in the towel. Thanks group everyone has been great.


----------



## Katsch

waya said:


> Thank You for the chart but even with the numbers I do not understand how to create the second half. Guess I will throw in the towel. Thanks group everyone has been great.


Someone can surely help. I am not quite at that point yet but almost. Hilary has made the scarf perhaps she can shed some light here.


----------



## Sharijo

Many thanks for changing the file into a useable format!


----------



## Sharijo

waya said:


> Thank You for the chart but even with the numbers I do not understand how to create the second half. Guess I will throw in the towel. Thanks group everyone has been great.


Waya,
Don't throw in the towel! The funny thing is that I joined the group specifically to learn how to knit the second half; I've been stuck there for about a month. This is what ended up working for me:

Row 103: Knit all the stitches in the row except the last one (the one she calls the selvage). Turn.

Row 104: Knit 4, place a SM and knit to end. (don't forget the increase one at the end of this row). Placing your stitch marker after 4 stitches creates the offset of one stitch that she describes for this half.

Row105: knit to the last stitch marker. Remove it and turn. 
Row106: work double st, k 10, place stitch marker, knit to end 
Row107: knit to the last SM and slip it, k6, turn 
Row108: work double st, k to end

I've just been repeating these 4 rows, remembering to increase one stitch every 8th row.

I can't say that this is what the designer intended, but at least mine is turning out looking like a pennant.

I hope this helps!


----------



## waya

well yes it does but I don't understand the double stitch. I know how to make it but need to find a video on what to do on return row. If you are making 1 stitch into 2 how is that decreasing the pattern row? sorry for being dense but this is just not clicking.


----------



## Bubba24

waya said:


> Thank You for the chart but even with the numbers I do not understand how to create the second half. Guess I will throw in the towel. Thanks group everyone has been great.


Waya
Don't quit now. We've come so far. I almost quit and you and Katsch picked me up and helped. And not to mention the spreadsheet. Im not up to that part yet but we will all work together.


----------



## Katsch

waya said:


> well yes it does but I don't understand the double stitch. I know how to make it but need to find a video on what to do on return row. If you are making 1 stitch into 2 how is that decreasing the pattern row? sorry for being dense but this is just not clicking.


Stick with it


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Waya
> Don't quit now. We've come so far. I almost quit and you and Katsch picked me up and helped. And not to mention the spreadsheet. Im not up to that part yet but we will all work together.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sharijo

Waya,
The double stitch is easy as can be! Watch this tutorial, and remember that you don't need to bother with how to do it on a pearl row.


----------



## waya

ok guilt trip complete lol casting back on.


----------



## Sharijo

Purl, not pearl. Haven't had my coffee yet!


----------



## Bubba24

Sharijo said:


> Waya,
> The double stitch is easy as can be! Watch this tutorial, and remember that you don't need to bother with how to do it on a pearl row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remove the s in http
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I did this right. Lol


----------



## Beachkc

I love pearls! I seem to have been dragging my feet, but I had to finish a scarf started for my GD last weekend. i have also flipped back and forth on the yarn I want to use. I like the stripes in Julietinboots. and have decided to go with a Boutique Unforgettable yarn. (I Think). You ladies will probably get all the kinks ironed out far ahead of me , so I expect it to be a breeze. Thank you!


----------



## mildredL2

My progress so far, 68 rows -- I am slowly inching along like a caterpillar.
Thank you again Sharijo for help.

 you are coming along really well. It is going to be a lovely scarf. Lots of help here with it -


----------



## peacefulknitter

Thank you all for the help via worksheets and links to web sites. I am a bit behind, trying to finish a sweater and unfortunately the grass keeps growing also. Have been keeping up to date on the workshop thread.


----------



## Babalou

(fromSharijo)Waya,
The double stitch is easy as can be! Watch this tutorial, and remember that you don't need to bother with how to do it on a pearl row. 





Just watched the video and love how easy the German short row looks and the way it looks. Thanks, Sharijo, for your spreadsheet and Karen for turning it to a PDF.


----------



## Bubba24

Just watched the video. Thank you for posting it. German short rows look easy enough ( famous last words. Lol) 
I finished row 64 last night. I have errands to run. I'd rather just stay home and knit but I need to get my GS a birthday gift.
So far so good. Thank you everyone for the help . Especially thanks to Sharijo for the spreadsheets. &#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;
We all make a good team!

I think mine is coming out smaller then I wanted but the yarn is thin. But that's ok. I have a 5 year old GD that will love it.


----------



## Ammie2boys

Well, I am still here---took a break over the weekend. I have never printed out to much stuff for one pattern. I will try to continue, but I like my yarn so much I hate to waste it on a project I can't seem to finish...But onward I go...Waya, hang in there with me please...


----------



## Becca

Hilary4, thank you for the numbers. When we look at the chart, we should knit to the first stitch marker before binding off but not everyone will realize this and counting the squares takes good eyes. Knitting late at night is not the way to go with this pattern.


----------



## Kateydid

Arrggg! Where did that hole come from? Made it to row 44 (yes I even figured out the slot thanks to the video) and discovered a big space by the cast on. Ripping the whole thing out and starting over. I'm a lefty crocheter and knit right handed. I'll try to cast on right handed. Maybe left and right don't get along.


----------



## marisalsing

hello everybody

For those that are having issues with the double stitches,there are not true double stitches, only look like it. On the bind off row you knit them as a single stitch , so there is no increase..
It was posted before ( I cannot remember by whom) to watch videos on German short rows,there is plenty to choose from. look at a few and make a swatch if you have doubts. They are quite easy once you realize the jest of it.

Myself I am ready to do the 2nd half and mine is going to be different because i goofed on the count of rows in between the slots, i will have less space in between slots, I chose not to frog and start again. It will be interesting to see what it looks like it with done.

_PLEASE NOTE;I am having an issue with the statement that "you should have at least 60% of yarn left, to me it looks like it should be reversed since you are increasing the # of working stitches from 5+6 to 10+6. it should be less rows to go even if the total # of stitches are the same...Anyway this could be and error in translating or my interpretation, in any case it is the least of our troubles at this point.._

Please do not quit, this is how we learn....
Have a great day 
Peace Marisa


----------



## Lurker 2

quote=SharijWaya,
The double stitch is easy as can be! Watch this tutorial, and remember that you don't need to bother with how to do it on a pearl row.


----------



## julietinboots

Sharijo said:


> Purl, not pearl. Haven't had my coffee yet!


I'm not purling anything???Am I supposed to be or is it an option to do stockinette if you want?


----------



## irishrose24

Thank you Sharijo for the spread sheets! They are definitely a huge help in this project. I had started the project and still stuggling with the first half of the scarf, ripped it out as I totally could not understand it. However, not wanting to give up I sat down this morning with the spreadsheets. Well, to make a long story short, I finally "got" it!- one of those "ah ha" moments!Yes, I've decided to start again- behind ,but not defeated. 

 I applaud you for sticking with it. The answers are there or there would be no scarf. Keep on- you will do it! ask questions- these friends on this site are wonderful.


----------



## tintin63

julietinboots said:


> I'm not purling anything???Am I supposed to be or is it an option to do stockinette if you want?


No this pattern is all done in Knit.

Jackie advised not to do it in stockinette as it looses the tightness and spreads.


----------



## Shelly4545

Hi everyone... I will be starting my scarf tonight when I get home from work... Hope it's not to late to start.... On my lunch hour and reading all your posts.... Hope I can do this....


----------



## Gail DSouza

I've done the first slot and it's looking good so far
My stitches are 98 as per the spread sheet
Will continue to the second slot


----------



## Katsch

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi everyone... I will be starting my scarf tonight when I get home from work... Hope it's not to late to start.... On my lunch hour and reading all your posts.... Hope I can do this....


You can!

 This workshop won't close until everyone is finished. It doesn't matter how long it takes so just take your time, read all the 'helpful ' posts and ask questions. I am really so impressed with this group.

Katsch, your scarf is going to be spectacular! love how it is turning out!


----------



## waya

-Waya,
Don't throw in the towel! The funny thing is that I joined the group specifically to learn how to knit the second half; I've been stuck there for about a month. This is what ended up working for me:

Row 103: Knit all the stitches in the row except the last one (the one she calls the selvage). Turn.

Row 104: Knit 4, place a SM and knit to end. (don't forget the increase one at the end of this row). Placing your stitch marker after 4 stitches creates the offset of one stitch that she describes for this half.

Row105: knit to the last stitch marker. Remove it and turn. 
Row106: work double st, k 10, place stitch marker, knit to end 
Row107: knit to the last SM and slip it, k6, turn 
Row108: work double st, k to end

I've just been repeating these 4 rows, remembering to increase one stitch every 8th row.

I can't say that this is what the designer intended, but at least mine is turning out looking like a pennant.

I hope this helps!
Thank You I printed this out.

QUESTION:_ so then I can remove the stitch markers as I re-work the first half ? I only need 1 (plus the ones for the slot) on the second half?_ 
thanks for all the help


----------



## Shelly4545

Thanks Kathy.... Love your color.... Now back to work..... Can't wait to get home and start.....


----------



## Babalou

Katsch said:


> You can!


Very pretty, Kathy. Love yours' too, Mildred and Bubba24. I'm getting ready for my second slot.


----------



## Designer1234

I am so pleased at how this workshop is being handled by the students. I applaud you all, especially those who are helping us so much. I have not heard from Jackie so there must be a reason for her not posting.


----------



## Bubba24

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi everyone... I will be starting my scarf tonight when I get home from work... Hope it's not to late to start.... On my lunch hour and reading all your posts.... Hope I can do this....


HI Shelly.
You can do it and plenty of people here to help.


----------



## Hilary4

waya said:


> well yes it does but I don't understand the double stitch. I know how to make it but need to find a video on what to do on return row. If you are making 1 stitch into 2 how is that decreasing the pattern row? sorry for being dense but this is just not clicking.


Sorry, I have just woken up on Tuesday morning!

I hope the video has helped.

The double stitch is another version of a wrap and turn - it is not an increase, but a way of avoiding a hole at the turn. (I'm not sure why it is necessary on this edge when it wasn't on the first, but I have closely examined both edges of my scarf, and while I can tell which is which, they are both very smooth).

Once you have created the double stitch you don't need to do anything further with it until your cast off (bind off) row - *when you treat it as an ordinary stitch and knit it as a single.*

And yes, you can remove the stitch marker (or reposition it 11 stitches back) as you go.


----------



## Hilary4

Becca said:


> Hilary4, thank you for the numbers. When we look at the chart, we should knit to the first stitch marker before binding off but not everyone will realize this and counting the squares takes good eyes. Knitting late at night is not the way to go with this pattern.


------
_Just checking that you have the right idea here: there is no binding off in stages - all 313 stitches are bound off in the last row going towards the tip,* treating each of the double stitches as an ordinary stitch on the way*_.


----------



## mlg001

Katsch, it is looking GORGEOUS!!! (Haven't been able to start mine yet due to other things on the needles, but this is inspiring me to get them done and get started on this!)

Thanks to everyone who has provided the great "hints" on how to make this pattern a reality!


----------



## julietinboots

tintin63 said:


> No this pattern is all done in Knit.
> 
> Jackie advised not to do it in stockinette as it looses the tightness and spreads.


Oh good. I think I am trying to make it harder than it really is. Going back and forth between the chart and the spreadsheet.


----------



## Katsch

Thank you everyone!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## triciad19

Hilary, thanks for mentioning about removing the markers. I forgot I was keeping them to make counting stitches and keeping track and when I read about markers in the second half I wondered why remove them then put them back.

I see only a few are needed, the 2 for the slots and 1 or 2 for the turning stitches on the narrow (point) end that move towards the slot end in shorter rows. Then cast off. Hoping I get the move 4 and move 10 right but have a ways to go before worrying about that. Picture in a day or 2.


----------



## eshlemania

*Thanks to all for making this possible. Shariijo for the spreadsheets and others for tips and videos. Everyone's starts are amazing. Loving the colors.

And Karen for making the pdfs.* 

Yay, I'm gonna do this!


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Thanks to all for making this possible. Shariijo for the spreadsheets and others for tips and videos. Everyone's starts are amazing. Loving the colors.
> 
> And Karen for making the pdfs.
> 
> Yay, I'm gonna do this!


Me too Bev and finish the socks and the other projects I want to do or need to do. How does purple and yellow sound?


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Me too Bev and finish the socks and the other projects I want to do or need to do. How does purple and yellow sound?


Very vivid, not what I personally would use.


----------



## triciad19

Lurker 2 said:


> Very vivid, not what I personally would use.


School colors. If there is enough purple i'll not use the yellow or i'll look for a lighter purple/lavender.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> School colors. If there is enough purple i'll not use the yellow or i'll look for a lighter purple/lavender.


 :thumbup: That would be better to my eye- but you can't change what they chose for the school!


----------



## Katsch

waya said:


> -Waya,
> Don't throw in the towel! The funny thing is that I joined the group specifically to learn how to knit the second half; I've been stuck there for about a month. This is what ended up working for me:
> 
> Row 103: Knit all the stitches in the row except the last one (the one she calls the selvage). Turn.
> 
> Row 104: Knit 4, place a SM and knit to end. (don't forget the increase one at the end of this row). Placing your stitch marker after 4 stitches creates the offset of one stitch that she describes for this half.
> 
> Row105: knit to the last stitch marker. Remove it and turn.
> Row106: work double st, k 10, place stitch marker, knit to end
> Row107: knit to the last SM and slip it, k6, turn
> Row108: work double st, k to end
> 
> I've just been repeating these 4 rows, remembering to increase one stitch every 8th row.
> 
> I can't say that this is what the designer intended, but at least mine is turning out looking like a pennant.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> Thank You I printed this out.
> 
> QUESTION:_ so then I can remove the stitch markers as I re-work the first half ? I only need 1 (plus the ones for the slot) on the second half?_
> thanks for all the help


Question
On row 104 do we knit the selvage stitch as one of the knit four?
Or do we continue to slip this stitch? Sorry I am confused on this.


----------



## Shelly4545

Well, I finally finished casting on my stitches.... Got home from work late and must get to sleep for work tomorrow.... Will post pic tomorrow after I knit some rows.... Thanks for your encouragement BUBBA24.... Night all...


----------



## mildredL2

Katsch said:


> Question
> On row 104 do we knit the selvage stitch as one of the knit four?
> Or do we continue to slip this stitch? Sorry I am confused on this.


This has been puzzling me too, so I'll be looking forward to the answer. Not sure if that last stitch is slipped purlwise like other selvage stitches,or if we are supposed to just turn and leave that stitch alone?
Thanks for help with this.


----------



## Hilary4

Katsch said:


> Question
> On row 104 do we knit the selvage stitch as one of the knit four?
> Or do we continue to slip this stitch? Sorry I am confused on this.


The selvage stitch at the tip end is on the left needle, then you turn, leaving it unknitted, then I actually believe that you just knit back on this row, placing a marker after the 7th stitch from the tip. On row 105 you knit up to the marker, remove or reposition 6 sts back, double the last stitch knitted, turn slip it and knit back.
Then you repeat these two rows, alternating between 5 and 6 stitches in each step.

I hope this doesn't confuse people further, but I am just using the stitch counts on the last chart.


----------



## Katsch

Hilary4 said:


> The selvage stitch at the tip end is on the left needle, then you turn, leaving it unknitted, then I actually believe that you just knit back on this row, placing a marker after the 7th stitch from the tip. On row 105 you knit up to the marker, remove or reposition 6 sts back, double the last stitch knitted, turn slip it and knit back.
> Then you repeat these two rows, alternating between 5 and 6 stitches in each step.
> 
> I hope this doesn't confuse people further, but I am just using the stitch counts on the last chart.


Thanks Hilary. I will give this a try later.


----------



## eshlemania

I did my first slit last night. I will post pic later today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Finally have my yarn and will be casting on today. :wink: 
And reading and reading the workshop. Thanks to Lurker I see there is a new helpful download and lots of tips, which I have printed out. Thank you for that.
I hope our workshop leader is ok. Life holds so many surprises for us.

 Whatever is happening I hope it is something that improves. She is a lovely person.That is a disadvantage about the internet.


----------



## Lurker 2

It would seem to be something totally unexpected and beyond her control, she is much in my thoughts. I have six markers to go before I reach half way- slow going with such fine yarn, but many thanks to Hilary4 for helping point us in the right direction, and Sharijo and Kaixixang.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Lurker 2 said:


> It would seem to be something totally unexpected and beyond her control, she is much in my thoughts. I have six markers to go before I reach half way- slow going with such fine yarn, but many thanks to Hilary4 for helping point us in the right direction, and Sharijo and Kaixixang.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Katsch

Cashmeregma said:


> Finally have my yarn and will be casting on today. :wink:
> And reading and reading the workshop. Thanks to Lurker I see there is a new helpful download and lots of tips, which I have printed out. Thank you for that.
> I hope our workshop leader is ok. Life holds so many surprises for us.


Yes, I agree I sure hope she is fine.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I have reached the second slot and moving along!
Thank you everyone for all the help
I hope Jackie is ok, quite anxious about her

 when she comes back she will be so pleased as it must be worrying her it proves once again the value of Knitting Paradise and the people here in this class.

It is 7:20 here and we have to drive down to Victoria for a medical appointment. Not sure when I will be back. It could be a wait in the office too - see you all later. I will check in and highlight when I get back. Shirley


----------



## Gail DSouza

when she comes back she will be so pleased as it must be worrying her it proves once again the value of Knitting Paradise and the people her in this class.

It is 7:20 here and we have to drive down to Victoria for a medical appointment. Not sure when I will be back. It could be a wait in the office too - see you all later. I will check in and highlight when I get back. Shirley [/quote]

Thank you Shirley
Here is a picture of my scarf
Just completed the second slot,not the neatest but moving along!

 It is looking good. I like the color - it will go with a lot of things. You will get a lot of use out of it. very nice!


----------



## Bubba24

I have 6 markers until the 1/2 way point. My brain is telling me to put a lifeline in before I start the 2nd half.


----------



## tintin63

Bubba24 said:


> I have 6 markers until the 1/2 way point. My brain is telling me to put a lifeline in before I start the 2nd half.


I put a stitch marker through the end selvedge stitch so I could pull back if needed but i am now more than half way up 2nd side and no longer fear it.


----------



## triciad19

Here is the start of my die Pfeilraupe. I am a little late starting and h ad to frog once to change needle size. It still seems a little stiff but may soften when washed. IRL it is a deeper, darker purple

WOW!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19

I've had to abandon my scarf as it was knitting up so stiff. I would still like to try this but in 4ply. As yet I just haven't had time to look and we're off on holiday soon so goodness only knows when I will have an opportunity. 

I really do admire all the help that KPers are giving one another. It's really commendable. Thank you for all the help posted. I look forward to being able to use it. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4

triciad19 said:


> Here is the start of my die Pfeilraupe. I am a little late starting and h ad to frog once to change needle size. It still seems a little stiff but may soften when washed. IRL it is a deeper, darker purple.


You have got off to a great start, but I am intrigued as to why your edge seems to have steps. You have obviously cast on all your stitches at once - what weight is your yarn and what size needles have you switched to? Are you just turning and not otherwise treating the turn stitch when you knit back?

Have a look at Kathy's latest photo (last post on page 14) and look at her edge. I am not saying yours is wrong, just different and blocking can make a difference.


----------



## Katsch

I am still lost on the second part. I will keep trying to understand this pattern. When do we pick up the double stitch?


----------



## Hilary4

Katsch said:


> I am still lost on the second part. I will keep trying to understand this pattern. When do we pick up the double stitch?


When you bind off.


----------



## Katsch

Hilary4 said:


> When you bind off.


Oh, duh now I get it! Geez I was losing my mind here. Thanks again Hilary.


----------



## Hilary4

knittingnanna19 said:


> I've had to abandon my scarf as it was knitting up so stiff. I would still like to try this but in 4ply. As yet I just haven't had time to look and we're off on holiday soon so goodness only knows when I will have an opportunity.
> 
> I really do admire all the help that KPers are giving one another. It's really commendable. Thank you for all the help posted. I look forward to being able to use it. :lol: :thumbup:


You certainly want something soft and drapey - especially when the tip is threaded through and all the slots move together.


----------



## Hilary4

Katsch said:


> Oh, duh now I get it! Geez I was losing my mind here. Thanks again Hilary.


LOL!

Re your edit with photo, you knit the rest of this row, then come back to the marker on row 105 to put the next double stitch 5 st before the first one.


----------



## Shelly4545

Katsch said:


> I am still lost on the second part. I will keep trying to understand this pattern. When do we pick up the double stitch?


Hi Kathy... Left work early and Found these project notes on Ravelry from niceknitter... They may be helpful for you and everyone.... Hope this link works... http://www.ravelry.com/projects/niceknitter/pfeilraupe

I have a stupid question.... I cast on yesterday and am ready to start.... You do have to cut the yarn from the cast on and then start knitting?


----------



## Shelly4545

Katsch said:


> I am still lost on the second part. I will keep trying to understand this pattern. When do we pick up the double stitch?


Hi Kathy... Left work early and Found these project notes on Ravelry from niceknitter... They may be helpful for you and everyone.... Hope this link works... http://www.ravelry.com/projects/niceknitter/pfeilraupe

I have a stupid question.... I cast on yesterday and am ready to start.... You do have to cut the yarn from the cast on and then start knitting?

Found another link that may be helpful... Lots of pictures....
http://www.thisisknit.ie/blog/category/pattern-faves/


----------



## Hilary4

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Kathy... Left work early and Found these project notes on Ravelry from niceknitter... They may be helpful for you and everyone.... Hope this link works... http://www.ravelry.com/projects/niceknitter/pfeilraupe
> 
> I have a stupid question.... I cast on yesterday and am ready to start.... You do have to cut the yarn from the cast on and then start knitting?


No, don't cut your yarn, just start your short rows straight away.


----------



## Katsch

Shelly4545 said:


> I feel so stupid.... So, should I cast on eleven stitches and put the loop from my crochet hook onto my needle to make it 12 stitches ??? Then start knitting...


This pattern has a way of making me feel knitting challanged. Taking a break to have my manicure. Will pick this up later. Thanks!


----------



## nitz8catz

Is it too late to join in the madness? I'm ready to cast on and have printed out a ton of paperwork for this pattern, which was terribly confusing to read.


----------



## Hilary4

Shelly4545 said:


> I feel so stupid.... So, should I cast on eleven stitches and put the loop from my crochet hook onto my needle to make it 12 stitches ??? Then start knitting...


No, you cast on 288 sts: cast on 12, place marker, *cast on 11, place marker, repeat from * till all 25 markers are used, cast on a further 12 sts.


----------



## mildredL2

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Kathy... Left work early and Found these project notes on Ravelry from niceknitter... They may be helpful for you and everyone.... Hope this link works... http://www.ravelry.com/projects/niceknitter/pfeilraupe
> 
> I have a stupid question.... I cast on yesterday and am ready to start.... You do have to cut the yarn from the cast on and then start knitting?


Yikes! If the project notes in this link are correct, I have been doing this wrong all the way through -- it looks like she says to slip first stitch purlwise every time you turn for a short row. I have only been slipping the last stitch of the row purlwise, as a selvage.
What have others been doing?


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Yikes! If the project notes in this link are correct, I have been doing this wrong all the way through -- it looks like she says to slip first stitch purlwise every time you turn for a short row. I have only been slipping the last stitch of the row purlwise, as a selvage.
> What have others been doing?


If it looks nice and firm, I would not worry.

 call it what I do - (mistakes ) Design elements and look them straight in the eye!


----------



## Shelly4545

mildredL2 said:


> Yikes! If the project notes in this link are correct, I have been doing this wrong all the way through -- it looks like she says to slip first stitch purlwise every time you turn for a short row. I have only been slipping the last stitch of the row purlwise, as a selvage.
> What have others been doing?


OMG, I hope I haven't caused a problem.... I was trying to help.... I'm just beginning mine and was referring to those notes....


----------



## mildredL2

Shelly4545 said:


> OMG, I hope I haven't caused a problem.... I was trying to help.... I'm just beginning mine and was referring to those notes....


No problem, and thanks for information, everyone has been so good about helping others. This pattern is just very different than anything I've done before, but my scarf seems to look a lot like progress photos I've seen, so will continue on. Haven't reached the halfway point yet.


----------



## Katsch

mildredL2 said:


> Yikes! If the project notes in this link are correct, I have been doing this wrong all the way through -- it looks like she says to slip first stitch purlwise every time you turn for a short row. I have only been slipping the last stitch of the row purlwise, as a selvage.
> What have others been doing?


I have done the same.


----------



## triciad19

Hilary4 said:


> You have got off to a great start, but I am intrigued as to why your edge seems to have steps. You have obviously cast on all your stitches at once - what weight is your yarn and what size needles have you switched to? Are you just turning and not otherwise treating the turn stitch when you knit back?
> 
> Have a look at Kathy's latest photo (last post on page 14) and look at her edge. I am not saying yours is wrong, just different and blocking can make a difference.


It may be I didn't pull the stitch tight enough at the turn. There is a little hole. I am using worsted with US 8 or 5 mm needles and tend to knit tight. I think the next size larger needles would help.

The steps are at each turn. Hoping blocking will help smooth things out.


----------



## Beachkc

I have just gotten underway this afternoon and may have added an encrease on the beginning, but I think it will all work out. I am not ripping! I may have to hit Michaels up for another skein of yarn. My hope was to get rid of these two of Unforgettable because I don't like knitting it. Oh well,
I had to finish my GD's shawl and we had a baby yesterday. My first GGD came into the world and the excitement exhausted me. Anyway, back to this interesting knit.


----------



## Hilary4

triciad19 said:


> It may be I didn't pull the stitch tight enough at the turn. There is a little hole. I am using worsted with US 8 or 5 mm needles and tend to knit tight. I think the next size larger needles would help.
> 
> The steps are at each turn. Hoping blocking will help smooth things out.


Did you slip that stitch at the turn, or knit it?


----------



## Hilary4

Beachkc said:


> I have just gotten underway this afternoon and may have added an encrease on the beginning, but I think it will all work out. I am not ripping! I may have to hit Michaels up for another skein of yarn. My hope was to get rid of these two of Unforgettable because I don't like knitting it. Oh well,
> I had to finish my GD's shawl and we had a baby yesterday. My first GGD came into the world and the excitement exhausted me. Anyway, back to this interesting knit.


Lovely subtle colours. Congratulations on the new arrival!!


----------



## eshlemania

Finally got a picture of my start and colors. I am doing the first half in the dark two tone and the second half in the Noro variegated. It's not quite as dark as it shows.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Beautiful colors!!


----------



## Babalou

Beachkc said:


> I have just gotten underway this afternoon and may have added an encrease on the beginning, but I think it will all work out. I am not ripping! I may have to hit Michaels up for another skein of yarn. My hope was to get rid of these two of Unforgettable because I don't like knitting it. Oh well,
> I had to finish my GD's shawl and we had a baby yesterday. My first GGD came into the world and the excitement exhausted me. Anyway, back to this interesting knit.


Congratulations on your first GGD!🎈🎈🎈


----------



## triciad19

Hilary4 said:


> Did you slip that stitch at the turn, or knit it?


Knit it.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi, I am back. nice to see the new pictures. It looks like more and more are getting started. You are all doing a great job. Don't forget 
those mistakes that don't spoil things are called design elements. I rarely if ever follow a pattern exactly so before you rip it out look at it closely, it might be a 'design element'!!!!!


----------



## Bubba24

Katsch said:


> I have done the same.


I've been doing it the same except I've been slipping it knit wise. Oh well. Looks fine to me. Lol


----------



## Bubba24

I'm confused on row 103.
It says "6+1( last stitch in not knit)
I only have 7 stitches left so do I just knit 6 or do I knit 7?


----------



## Hilary4

Bubba24 said:


> I'm confused on row 103.
> It says "6+1( last stitch in not knit)
> I only have 7 stitches left so do I just knit 6 or do I knit 7?


You knit the 6, the last one is left unknitted so that you get a nice sharp tip when you come to bind off.


----------



## Bubba24

Hilary4 said:


> You knit the 6, the last one is left unknitted so that you get a nice sharp tip when you come to bind off.


Thank you Hilary.


----------



## julietinboots

Designer1234 said:


> Hi, I am back. nice to see the new pictures. It looks like more and more are getting started. You are all doing a great job. Don't forget
> those mistakes that don't spoil things are called design elements. I rarely if ever follow a pattern exactly so before you rip it out look at it closely, it might be a 'design element'!!!!!


I have a few design elements in my piece and proud of them. LOL


----------



## Bubba24

julietinboots said:


> I have a few design elements in my piece and proud of them. LOL


So do I. And that's what makes it special and handmade. Lol


----------



## tintin63

I too have design elements, I don't knit stockinette very often especially not a full garment. I need to practice picking up dropped stitches in stockinette as it is not as easy as with knit or purl :sm19: 

I have saved all the links given out for this scarf in a document on my laptop. I will be making another and I will decide on how to approach it once I have read all the info. My current one is in 4ply but very boring in plain red. I didn't have enough of the variegated yarn to complete it. Next time I will use a lightweight DK and then I might like it better.

I'm completing this one in the manner I have started ignoring the more recent links as I don't want to unwind it but this was to be a practice piece so I'm not too bothered. It's the right shape or getting there. Pictures of complete scarf will follow. :sm02:


----------



## Sharijo

Just wanted everyone to know that I'm progressing well, too, on the second half. Once I took the plunge and stopped stressing about the "right" way to make that turn, it has been smooth sailing. 
By the way, last night my husband looked at it and asked if I was knitting a bib!


----------



## Bubba24

2 more rows and I'll be at the 1/2 way point. I'm thinking once I get the hang of it it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## Designer1234

I think that this scarf has been a challenge but more importantly a learning experience - I have learned from this workshop too- that I can count on members to pull together and help each other if something happens. It has been my worst nightmare since I started these workshops that suddenly for reasons she is unable to tell us, she just disappears in the middle of a difficult class.

I always thought I would likely have to postpone or cancel the class - now I know that if the students help each other we can still have a great class - I really applaud all of you who have stepped up and shared your knowledge with us. This will be a project you will always remember - I certainly will! I know everyone in this class appreciates those who have helped us. I applaud you!


----------



## julietinboots

Designer1234,

This is a wonderful place of sharing and caring. I pray for Jackie's well being and thank everyone for all the tips and encouragement. Ya know......maybe we could just pick a pattern by votes and have a group teaching class? Could open up more ideas.

I turned the corner last night on my scarf and decided to just do a simple wrap and turn instead of a double stitch, I hope that doesn't cause any issues with the bindoff. I still haven't mastered the buttonhole stitch but I have slits.
******************************************
I would be happy to open a workshop here - and as long as one of you have completed the project, you don't have to teach it but it could be organized by the girls and I would keep it on the workshop section. I means that the class is more private than the open forum. Kal are great but they disappear into the hundreds of topics and people lose track of them. This way they are put in permanently, after being edited etc. and others can learn about the project down the road. So, if anyone wants to have a DISCUSSION while working on a specific project, contact me . I am having a few medical problems right now with some test coming up; and I don't want to commit to too many classes so I can definitely work something out . So fnd a pattern if you wish, preferably free, for reasons of KP rules and regulations. It would mean each of you would have to buy the pattern individually on ravelry or whereever and bring your pattern here to work on it together.

It sounds good to me.

I also hope to teach a stashbuster sweater (tunic) type of sweater sometime when I know more about what is happening with me. It sounds as if I might have developed MS which appears to have been dormant until about l0 years ago when I have started to get exhausted but had absolutely no idea that that could be what caused it , and this past year has really gone down hill. I am good to use the computer and am scheduled for an MRI asap. I am doing fine. Have started using a cane and my husband it absolutely wonderful at helping me . It is frustrating as I am not able to use my left shoulder for 75% of the usual things and I am left handed so it is a matter of finding out what, and what I have to do to deal with the future. I hate for the workshops to stop. However it is quite involved in running them and 
I just dread the thought of trying to go over all our methods and handing it over. I don't want to jump the gun in that regard so I want to find ways that it still is a useful place.


----------



## Bubba24

Good morning everyone.
Well I finished my first half. I have the 2 stitch markers for the slots. 
On row 104( half way point) I placed a stitch marker after the 7th stitch. Does that include the last stitch on row 103 that I did not knit? 
What do I do now. My brain is on over load. Lol. I have to say this is the most challenging project that I ever knit. But I am determined to "get it". Of course with the help of everyone. 
Row105- -5 first decrease.
Unfortunately I need you to hold my hand and get me started then I know I'll be able to pick it up.
Thank you everyone in advance.
Fran


----------



## tintin63

Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:

Not exactly perfect but OK for 1st attempt. Hopefully the next one will be better.
I used a 4ply or sports weight yarn and for me (broad shoulders) I think DK would come out bigger.

Now to practice arranging it.

Tina

It is absolutely beautiful. How about modeling your scarves as you finish them as they are so attactive when worn. I LOVE THE RED!


----------



## Lurker 2

tintin63 said:


> Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:


Can we see it draped, Tintin- I think the Caterpillar does the pleating?!


----------



## Bubba24

tintin63 said:


> Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:
> 
> Not exactly perfect but OK for 1st attempt. Hopefully the next one will be better.
> I used a 4ply or sports weight yarn and for me (broad shoulders) I think DK would come out bigger.
> 
> Now to practice arranging it.
> 
> Tina x


Tina.
It looks great. Good job.


----------



## tintin63

Thanks Bubba, Not got the hang of pleating yet but as I said a larger one would sit on my shoulders better and so drape better. This one does not go around my shoulders so more a scarf than shoulder wrap.


----------



## Lurker 2

tintin63 said:


> Thanks Bubba, Not got the hang of pleating yet but as I said a larger one would sit on my shoulders better and so drape better. This one does not go around my shoulders so more a scarf than shoulder wrap.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania

Looks great, Tina.


----------



## Becca

Has anyone used a different slot/buttonhole technique? I am not too enamored with the method presented with this pattern.


----------



## tintin63

Becca said:


> Has anyone used a different slot/buttonhole technique? I am not too enamored with the method presented with this pattern.


I didn't master the given method either. All I did was make an extra stitch before casting the11 off then made an extra stitch before I started crochet cast on. Using extra stitches on both ends helps to tidy up the edges. I am going to practice a bit more before I start my next one.

We were told that the slots are not overly important as they are covered by the drape when worn.


----------



## Babalou

tintin63 said:


> Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:
> 
> Not exactly perfect but OK for 1st attempt. Hopefully the next one will be better.
> I used a 4ply or sports weight yarn and for me (broad shoulders) I think DK would come out bigger.
> 
> Now to practice arranging it.
> 
> Tina x


Very nice, Tina. Mine doesn't have the smooth edge but I'm ok with that. My yarn is a bit nubby so I don't think it will show. Made it to the second slot!


----------



## Ammie2boys

And it looks great.....Oh, you must have been really determined and fast. I am not a fast knitter---But it does encourage me to keep on going....


----------



## Gail DSouza

That looks lovely Tina!
Love the color you chose.
I am nearing the halfway point and have completed 3 slots so far
Seeing your lovely scarf encourages me to complete mine!
Thank to all for all the help so far


----------



## tintin63

Thanks everyone, I have had a few days of not a lot on; busy over weekend but not so busy weekdays. Next week I get very busy so needed to get it finished before then.


----------



## Kateydid

Tina, you did it! You finished and it came out lovely. I love red as it seems classy and striking to me.


----------



## tintin63

Thanks Katey, how are you getting on?


----------



## triciad19

If you look at the pattern page on Ravelry for Pfeilraupe, you can see some color ideas other people have used. Some used 2 or more colors, others a variegated or multi-colored yarn and see how it worked under the projects tab. There are some notes, some English some German. It takes a while but there are some interesting facts, notes, thoughts.

If you haven't looked there might be some interesting and helpful. :sm06: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pfeilraupe


----------



## Hilary4

Bubba24 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Well I finished my first half. I have the 2 stitch markers for the slots.
> On row 104( half way point) I placed a stitch marker after the 7th stitch. Does that include the last stitch on row 103 that I did not knit?
> What do I do now. My brain is on over load. Lol. I have to say this is the most challenging project that I ever knit. But I am determined to "get it". Of course with the help of everyone.
> Row105- -5 first decrease.
> Unfortunately I need you to hold my hand and get me started then I know I'll be able to pick it up.
> Thank you everyone in advance.
> Fran


Hi Fran
Row 104 you knit back and increase 1 st by the selvedge.
Row 105 you knit to your marker (it should be one stitch more towards the tip than your last turn on the first edge - ie: offset by 1 stitch). 
Remove or reposition your marker, 
turn and tug on the yarn so that the two legs of that last stitch come over the top of the needle, 
slip the yarn between the needles to the purl position and slip that doubled stitch purlwise, 
bring the yarn back between the needles to the knit position and knit the row.


----------



## Hilary4

tintin63 said:


> Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:
> 
> Not exactly perfect but OK for 1st attempt. Hopefully the next one will be better.
> I used a 4ply or sports weight yarn and for me (broad shoulders) I think DK would come out bigger.
> 
> Now to practice arranging it.
> 
> Tina x


Yummy colour, this will look fabulous on a black or navy coat.


----------



## kaixixang

For those who need the formatting clues. You have to left-mouse-click on "Show Tags" to view the text formatting entries.

You have to "browse" for the file needed...and then "add attachment" for it to appear with your reply.


----------



## Kateydid

Tintin
.I did my first slot following the tutorial and it took me forever. Not even sure if I did it correctly. Don't even know if I did it right. Kind of dreading doing the next one. How did everyone else do theirs?


----------



## Gail DSouza

Kateydid said:


> Tintin
> .I did my first slot following the tutorial and it took me forever. Not even sure if I did it correctly. Don't even know if I did it right. Kind of dreading doing the next one. How did everyone else do theirs?


**********************

Gayle wrote:
I just cast off 11 stitches and cast them back on on the way back
I don't know if this is correct but it looks okay

 On one of my scarves I put slots something like this pattern. I didn't realize I was going to use them until I got to it. I did it this way but twisted the last stitch and the first stitch to make it stronger. On one other I did, I didn't know what Iwould do so I decreased across the one side, knit the rest, knit back to the same place - decreased the same # of stitches and then joined with the other part and finished the row, and when I finished the scarf I took a smaller crochet hook and crochet around the opening - like I sometimes do on a buttonhole.

Remember, I don't follow a pattern so knit by the seat of my pants.!! I will see if I can find a picture. I gave it away for Christmas and she wears it all the time. I made a triangle scarf like shawl and elongated on side to go througt two slots. It worked okay. I am not suggesting anyone do this - however it did work and as a last resort you might want to try it. I didn't write down my method so I don't have the stitch count and I am not even sure I have a picture.

I have been debating whether to tell you ladies about it as from the sounds of things it is a different method than the pattern So when the above was posted I decided to tell you my experience. I don't have a pattern I just didi it!!  :sm12: :sm12: :sm06:

I am putting the two posts here underlined as I think it might be of help. I was waiting to see if anyone else did them this way. If the teacher was here I would never have posted this suggestion but she isn't so I figure you might want to give it a try. Thanks Gail.


----------



## Bubba24

tintin63 said:


> I didn't master the given method either. All I did was make an extra stitch before casting the11 off then made an extra stitch before I started crochet cast on. Using extra stitches on both ends helps to tidy up the edges. I am going to practice a bit more before I start my next one.
> 
> We were told that the slots are not overly important as they are covered by the drape when worn.


I'm going to try this on my next slot. My first slot came out pretty good. Second slot just ok but the third on I don't like at all.
Thanks for the hint for my next one.
Fran


----------



## Bubba24

Hilary4 said:


> Hi Fran
> Row 104 you knit back and increase 1 st by the selvedge.
> Row 105 you knit to your marker (it should be one stitch more towards the tip than your last turn on the first edge - ie: offset by 1 stitch).
> Remove or reposition your marker,
> turn and tug on the yarn so that the two legs of that last stitch come over the top of the needle,
> slip the yarn between the needles to the purl position and slip that doubled stitch purlwise,
> bring the yarn back between the needles to the knit position and knit the row.


Thank you Hilary.
I think I was over thinking it. I'm not sure if I'm doing it right but it looks like it should (I think). Will post picture this evening.
Fran


----------



## Katsch

tintin63 said:


> Hi everyone . Well exactly a week after starting I have finished my scarf. :sm04:
> 
> Not exactly perfect but OK for 1st attempt. Hopefully the next one will be better.
> I used a 4ply or sports weight yarn and for me (broad shoulders) I think DK would come out bigger.
> 
> Now to practice arranging it.
> 
> Tina x


Beautiful, I love the color. I was happily knitting on the train today as I went back and forth to the city. It is going smoothly.


----------



## Kateydid

tintin63 said:


> I didn't master the given method either. All I did was make an extra stitch before casting the11 off then made an extra stitch before I started crochet cast on. Using extra stitches on both ends helps to tidy up the edges. I am going to practice a bit more before I start my next one.
> 
> We were told that the slots are not overly important as they are covered by the drape when worn.


Tina, quick question. That extra stitch before casting off and the extra stitch before cast on, what did you do with those two extra stitches after that? Thank you. Kathy

:sm12:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've cast on and gotten to only row 4 and stuck.:sm16: :sm12: I can do the stitches, just understanding patterns is my problem. Going to get a good night's sleep and try again tomorrow. I've printed out all the tips and read through things, it's just me.


----------



## Bubba24

My scarf so far. I am up to row 121. Not sure I am doing it right but I think it looks ok. I am not crazy about the slots. And the yarn keeps splitting. I am using Cascade Sateen.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> My scarf so far. I am up to row 121. Not sure I am doing it right but I think it looks ok. I am not crazy about the slots. And the yarn keeps splitting. I am using Cascade Sateen.


Wow Fran you sure caught up fast. I am on row 124.


----------



## waya

very nice Fran


----------



## eshlemania

Fran, that is looking great. Not much knitting today. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Bubba24

Thanks everyone. Couldn't have done it without everyone's help.


----------



## mildredL2

Tina, your scarf is beautiful! I love it in red, and it looks perfect.


----------



## Kateydid

Fran your scarf looks very good to me and I like the way your colors blend together.


----------



## tintin63

Kateydid said:


> Tina, quick question. That extra stitch before casting off and the extra stitch before cast on, what did you do with those two extra stitches after that? Thank you. Kathy
> 
> :sm12:


I make the extra stitches so that they can be knit together with the loose end stitches (through the back loops) to tighten and re-enforce the edges.
As I said mine are not by any means perfect I will be trying again to master the given method just not at the moment as my cattery is about to get very busy.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> My scarf so far. I am up to row 121. Not sure I am doing it right but I think it looks ok. I am not crazy about the slots. And the yarn keeps splitting. I am using Cascade Sateen.


Your scarf is lovely!!


----------



## Kateydid

tintin63 said:


> I make the extra stitches so that they can be knit together with the loose end stitches (through the back loops) to tighten and re-enforce the edges.
> As I said mine are not by any means perfect I will be trying again to master the given method just not at the moment as my cattery is about to get very busy.


Thank you. That sounds so much easier than the given method. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Katsch

Fran your scarf and mine look the same in technique.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Beautiful Kathy!


----------



## Bubba24

Katsch said:


> Fran your scarf and mine look the same in technique.


Katsch,
Yours is coming out great. I love the color. 
Coming along, I'm on row 129. 
Taking a break. I need to get into the shower and get some laundry done. Hard to put this down but going to Myrtle beach tomorrow and I need to get some stuff done. Lol
Fran


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Katsch,
> Yours is coming out great. I love the color.
> Coming along, I'm on row 129.
> Taking a break. I need to get into the shower and get some laundry done. Hard to put this down but going to Myrtle beach tomorrow and I need to get some stuff done. Lol
> Fran


Yes, I understand.


----------



## Shelly4545

Tina, Kathy and Fran..... Your scarfs look great.... Had to put mine aside until the weekend.... When I get home from work I find that my brain is on overload from numbers all day.... Can't focus.... I have been following along and making some notes.... Hope to catch up over the long weekend..... Yea.... Long weekend....


----------



## Bubba24

Thanks Shelley.
It is a project that I really needed to have quiet while doing it. Now I am on the second half and finally wrapped my brain around it, it's going pretty good. The rows are shorter.
Fran


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> My scarf so far. I am up to row 121. Not sure I am doing it right but I think it looks ok. I am not crazy about the slots. And the yarn keeps splitting. I am using Cascade Sateen.


Love how your scarf is turning out!
I have reached the second part and sure hope I am doing it correct


----------



## mildredL2

Katsch said:


> Fran your scarf and mine look the same in technique.


Gorgeous! Love your scarf.


----------



## mildredL2

Bubba24 said:


> My scarf so far. I am up to row 121. Not sure I am doing it right but I think it looks ok. I am not crazy about the slots. And the yarn keeps splitting. I am using Cascade Sateen.


Beautiful knitting and colors, looks great!


----------



## aljellie

Tina, Kathy and Fran your scarves are all beautiful. I am about to start, armed with your excellent cheat sheet Tina. I'm nervous, but hopeful, knowing that the many of you ahead of me are here to help when, not if, but when I need it. Wish me luck and patience.


----------



## Katsch

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you everyone. I am plodding along. I am on row 153. 
It's annoying when I have to stop knitting to clean and cook dinner. Lol
So far I like the way it's coming. I'm still not happy with the way the slots look.
Fran


----------



## Beachkc

I haven't gotten to the second slot yet. This has been the most busy month for me so far this year with three Mothers Days (first three Sunday's this month) and four different sets of house guest and my first GGD coming into the world. I am quiet frazzled. This weekend my dear sister will be with me, coming in tonight. Her GD , hubby and two other couples will be staying at my home on the lake. I won't be worried about what they eat. They will take care of themselves. My sister crochets and I look forward to the two of us sitting together after my hubby goes to bed and we will needle together. Maybe I will get a few more slots done.

Heck, I may be dreaming.


----------



## eshlemania

Gorgeous pictures of projects. Looking forward to getting back into mine this weekend.


----------



## julietinboots

I'm getting anxious to see all the finished scarves. It will be a few more days for me. I didn't even knit tonight. We have storms coming through. Some of you are much faster knitters than I am.


----------



## Katsch

julietinboots said:


> I'm getting anxious to see all the finished scarves. It will be a few more days for me. I didn't even knit tonight. We have storms coming through. Some of you are much faster knitters than I am.


I have been winding my new yarn for my poncho project. The yarn came today and oh I love it.
I will knit on my scarf tomorrow.


----------



## Katsch

Katsch said:


> I have been winding my new yarn for my poncho project. The yarn came today and oh I love it.
> I will knit on my scarf tomorrow.


We will both get there :sm24:
Oops didn't mean to copy this but I think you know what I meant.


----------



## Designer1234

Check out Gail's method and mine on page 20. It might be helpful if you are having problems with the slots. It is just a possibility if all else fails.


----------



## colleenmay

Here's my progress. Each row seems to take so long. Can't wait to reach the half-way point.


----------



## Beachkc

colleenmay said:


> Here's my progress. Each row seems to take so long. Can't wait to reach the half-way point.


I love that color! Your scarf if coming along really well.

Kathy, I would love to see your new yarn.


----------



## Bubba24

colleenmay said:


> Here's my progress. Each row seems to take so long. Can't wait to reach the half-way point.


Once you get to the half way point, the rows get shorter so it goes faster. Love the color of yours.


----------



## Katsch

Beachkc said:


> I love that color! Your scarf if coming along really well.
> 
> Kathy, I would love to see your new yarn.


Okay, since you are twisting my arm :sm23: 
It is Mrs. Crosby's Hat Box, Hollywood Cerise. 75 superwash merino 15 silk 10 cashmere. My birthday gift!


----------



## Bubba24

Love your yarn and a belated Happy Birthday. My birthday is May 30.


----------



## Katsch

Bubba24 said:


> Love your yarn and a belated Happy Birthday. My birthday is May 30.


Thank you Fran! Mine was the 24th.
Happy early birthday to you!


----------



## julietinboots

colleenmay

Love your yarn.


----------



## mildredL2

colleenmay said:


> Here's my progress. Each row seems to take so long. Can't wait to reach the half-way point.


Looks great, colleenmay! I know what you mean about the long rows. I still have 3 markers left to halfway point, -- many things interfering with knitting lately.


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Looks great, colleenmay! I know what you mean about the long rows. I still have 3 markers left to halfway point, -- many things interfering with knitting lately.


And I have 4 to go before I reach the middle- mind you I do have two other WIP's I am working concurrently!


----------



## tintin63

My yarn arrived for my second scarf today but as I am expecting 9 cats in over the next day or so I won,t have time to do much more than cast on.
I'm also working on a summer top which is a very complex pattern, definitely not to be done in front of TV, so my second scarf may well get done as an in front of TV project. 
I don't go row by row on this pattern I put a marker after first increase and then space the increases as I go, same with slots I just count the ribs. If I get some good light later I will take a photo of my new yarn.


----------



## Sharijo

I'm on row 139 now. I'm just repeating the 4 rows that I wrote in an earlier post, and it's coming along fine. Going on vacation for a week (!) and will post when I'm back.


----------



## tintin63

Have a good holiday.

I'm jealous!


----------



## Beachkc

Katsch said:


> Okay, since you are twisting my arm :sm23:
> It is Mrs. Crosby's Hat Box, Hollywood Cerise. 75 superwash merino 15 silk 10 cashmere. My birthday gift!


Oh girl, you nearly made me pee my pants! That is so beautiful! I might have to have a birthday too. By the way, a happy one to you and Fran.

Tintin, I use the same method you do, I put a little pin on the increase row then count the increases to the slot. Sometimes our mind makes things more complicated than they have to be.

I want to see your Summer Top , that is what I am into for the past year. I love making them and my girls love wearing them.


----------



## Katsch

Sharijo said:


> I'm on row 139 now. I'm just repeating the 4 rows that I wrote in an earlier post, and it's coming along fine. Going on vacation for a week (!) and will post when I'm back.


We are on the same row. Have a great trip!


----------



## tintin63

Okay this is the new yarn for my next scarf it's DK. Stylecraft Caberet. 100g balls colourway Rainforest.
 I think that will make a gorgeous scarf. The colors are so beautiful and there seems to be a 'glow' to the yarn! very nice. I am glad to see you are going to do another one. It is easier with a difficult pattern to do another right away. It should be a lovely shawl. WOW![/


----------



## tintin63

Beachkc said:


> Oh girl, you nearly made me pee my pants! That is so beautiful! I might have to have a birthday too. By the way, a happy one to you and Fran.
> 
> Tintin, I use the same method you do, I put a little pin on the increase row then count the increases to the slot. Sometimes our mind makes things more complicated than they have to be.
> 
> I want to see your Summer Top , that is what I am into for the past year. I love making them and my girls love wearing them.


Hi, my summer top was featured on KP a while ago it's Sirdar 7079. I'm using Drops Muskat in a dark pink


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> Love your yarn and a belated Happy Birthday. My birthday is May 30.


Kathy your yarn is gorgeous!!
Happy Birthday to you and Fran too!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> Check out Gail's method and mine on page 20. It might be helpful if you are having problems with the slots. It is just a possibility if all else fails.


from GailThanks Shirley!!
I guess one could do a slip stitch with a smaller crochet hook to neaten up the slots!
I have done it before.
-----
sometimes when you don't follow a pattern very often (me) and you are making your own thing as you get to a problem area you just figure out the easiest way. I really think that, as I don't usuallyworry if it is the 'proper' way to do something I just go for it; some times I sail through a problem other times I struggle.

if you are stuck somewhere and you see a pattern that isn't making sense, look at what you are trying to accomplish and possibly try something a bit different to achieve the look you are after.

In a case like this I would put my way in my notebook so that I could use it later on. (I also might put the original way in my notebook with an explanation, if it is really essential that the pattern be followed exactly. The slits are not that unusual, so maybe another method to do the same thing would work.

That is often how people end up with very original work. It is much easier to do a horizontal slit - but I have often done vertical button holes and do the same general idea for slits,
I 
knit up one side of the slit . With a new ball of yarn I knit up the other side (I always do something to make the slit secure at both ends and I find a small crochet (sc) up and down both sides of the slit after it is finished. Another thing I have done with slits - is crochet with at least 2 sizes smaller hook - the CRAB stitch. It gives the slit a fancy look and I have done it on two sweaters over the years. --If I think I will use that method again I write my method in my NOTE BOOK> I head it with something like :blue & grey top down worsted sweater for me - May 2716. The next project might be a pair of fingerless mittens with a 'different cuff stitch - so I head it Fingerless mittens - name the rib stitch for the cuff, the # of stitches cast on, the # of stitches made for the thumb hole, etc. Same with everything I make. I am always referring back to the book. I would recommend a notebook for EVERYONE WHO KNITS -
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: - That way if you have a slightly different way to do a slit you can go back and see how you did it as an example. I hope this helps sometime now or down the road.


----------



## Katsch

Beachkc said:


> Oh girl, you nearly made me pee my pants! That is so beautiful! I might have to have a birthday too. By the way, a happy one to you and Fran.
> 
> Tintin, I use the same method you do, I put a little pin on the increase row then count the increases to the slot. Sometimes our mind makes things more complicated than they have to be.
> 
> I want to see your Summer Top , that is what I am into for the past year. I love making them and my girls love wearing them.


Thank you! I am a tad angry at my self for not alternating my skeins on my scarf. You can see where the second skein begins as there seems to be no light shading.


----------



## Kateydid

Making progress. Almost to the halfway point and it's taking longer to complete rows. Looking forward to when they start to get shorter. I'm enjoying the challenge of learning new things and the support of all you great knitters.

Colleenmay it looks like we are at the same point in our progress. Yours is a beautiful color.

Katsch, Happy Belated Birthday. Your new yarn looks scrumptious! 

Tintin, I'd love to see your summer top when it's finished. Dark pink sounds wonderful.


----------



## Beachkc

Katsch said:


> Thank you! I am a tad angry at my self for not alternating my skeins on my scarf. You can see where the second skein begins as there seems to be no light shading.


That seems to be the only negative in that lovely yarn. It is on the long side and will add interest as if intended when worn. Sort of like the new pooling yarns. I love those.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> _In a case where the yarn changes suddenly -could you do 2 row of garter stitch as a design element and then carry on with the slightly different color?It would depend on whether the pattern you are doing would look okay_. It would end up as a design element if it worked - depending on what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> The sweater I am posting shows a lot of different patterns you can use for even a slight color change.
> 
> Say your ball of yarn has very strong opposites in color when you knit. You could do a contrasting yarn OR just carry on with a
> 
> knit 2tog,y/o across the row and knit the next row
> 
> OR what I do - purl a row, k2together/y/o the next row, knit the next row (if on circulars ) if not purl the next row on the BACK, and then do a purl row on the right side as a border to the band.
> There are a couple of rows in the attached picture which will show them.
> 
> You can also use a basic color on a pattern and add interest by doing some of the different methods used in this sweater. I don't know whether the idea of one of these rows for this specific scarf would work, however it is an idea for other patterned knits to make them your own. We had a class on another forum and it was amazing how an original pattern became so many different patterns just by using different texture and different colors. (Not large blocks) and not too many.
> 
> Then it wouldn't matter where you started as the band would be more attention getting than if you just changed without a different stitch. Just a thought. These are just my methods and I use them all the time. It is great for changing colors in a sweater as your band could be a diffferent color I use them all the time. (these are just some of the things I do to make the project color flow). I hope that these few suggestions I've made might help you if you want different design elements to a pattern. If not -just ignore this and any other posts with suggestions. (I am not trying to teach this class -grin).


----------



## tintin63

Hi Shirley, your idea of a workbook appeals to me I am a fanatic for lists so don't know why I haven't done it before. I have a note book with ideas and short pattern stitches but a knitting diary might be the way to go. I save photos of my craft on my computer but have never thought of putting thoughts and notes in about patterns. 
I might just start with this pattern as we have gathered a lot of info along the way. :sm24:
*******************************
MY THOUGHTS - read only if you wish - they are not an intricate part of the workshop!

I am absolutely positive that IF those who create intricate thngs, put their methods and information into a notebook it will make life so much easier. 
I have my notebooks for l5 years. If some one asks me ' how did you do this? or what size yarn did you use or needles, or how did you do that stitch - and on and on. Everything is in my notebook. I wouldn't begin to remember every thing by looking at a project. Even the top down sweaters the number of stitches I hold live on stitchholders,for the sleeves. I often change needle size from the bottom to the top as I am two completely different sizes. That is always one place where I put a rib to decreaseor add stitches, It doesn't show the change on different projects.

If I was planning to ever do this scarf again, - I would start with a copy of the pattern or the pdf , noting where I am keeping the PDF where I could find it. Then make a rough draft of all the different suggestions and put them in groups. Then type up an INFORMATION page and put it in the notebook. I use school glue and if it is really important I cover it with a clear plastic wallpaper. If I ran into trouble I would highlight it with the suggestions and answers given by the girls. so that when you are finished an organized follow up on this pattern is there. Even if you don't use it for another year. Better than trying to go back and read it all again. I do my books by the year.

I have a write up of nearly everyone of my quilted landscapes but not in as much detail as there are not different stitches and more intricate work involved. However I do have picture in my notebooks of all my work. I keep them in order although my quilting notebooks are put away. I will be leaving them to my young friend in Vernon who is very interested in the process.
.

I make a rough draft of EVERYTHING I DO, the actual process if used for the finished sweater. I type it up and glue it onto my notebook. I have two basic sweaters and all my knitted sweaters are one of them 99% of the time. Then I enter new stitch patterns I used, color combinations I use, ribs I use, how high the yoke starts? whether the bottom is knit sideways or up from the bottom. Whether I did different colored sleeves and on and on. A lot of my work is given away, so I try to put in a picture too.

I made about 25 pairs of fingerless mittens - some with matching hats and scarves. I used 3 different basic stitch patterns. but might have done one pair with a two color cuff, or increased the ribbing or stitch count. Or put an overall simple pattern on one pair across the hand portion. The basic pattern on every one was the same. It was what I added in the way of texture and color that made them one of a kind. I have been asked to make them for family members etc.. ever since Christmas as gifts for next year . I can make a pair in about 4 hours knitting. For special gifts I made a hat or a cowl or a scarf to go with them . I then took pictures, put them all on one or two pages and put them in my notebook. In some cases with the name of the recipient. I can go back right now and know how I made them.

Thati s enough from me for today!  I haven't had any word from Jackie so it must be something serious. I am worried about her. I do think if she comes back to this class she will be so pleased -


----------



## eshlemania

Kathy and Fran-Happy Birthday.

Kathy, love your yarn. Mrs Crosby is the best. So soft.

Colleenmay, great start. You are a bit farther along than I am.

Tintin63, the scarf is going to look amazing in that yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some pages from my NOTEBOOKS over the past 3 years since I started knitting again

I started putting in a lot more info than I do now unless I am starting something brand new. My sweater only now show yarn brand, needles, weight and anything I do that includes the texture and color changes or somethink that I think might be useful. When I started I put in EVERYTHNG . If you are using a pattern and know how to make a pdf (document) (on my mac I click on print but instead of starting to print I click on pdf - and then click on save as pdf - ( have everything I save go to my desktop). So you will then keep it in a file headed "MY WORKSHOP PDF'S , OR PDF'S PATTERNS I USE or whatever.

You will then write up what you did in the process and in this case I would make a draft with the suggestions. 

Each of us will make it the way that is easiest for them. As I don't follow a pattern I put in just about everything I do that is different - each time. I hope these give you an idea of how I personally use my notebooks.


----------



## tintin63

Designer1234 said:


> here are some pages from my NOTEBOOKS over the past 3 years since I started knitting again
> 
> I started putting in a lot more info than I do now unless I am starting something brand new. My sweater only now show yarn brand, needles, weight and anything I do that includes the texture and color changes or somethink that I think might be useful. When I started I put in EVERYTHNG . If you are using a pattern and know how to make a pdf (document) (on my mac I click on print but instead of starting to print I click on pdf - and then click on save as pdf - ( have everything I save go to my desktop). So you will then keep it in a file headed "MY WORKSHOP PDF'S , OR PDF'S PATTERNS I USE or whatever.
> 
> You will then write up what you did in the process and in this case I would make a draft with the suggestions.
> 
> Each of us will make it the way that is easiest for them. As I don't follow a pattern I put in just about everything I do that is different - each time. I hope these give you an idea of how I personally use my notebooks.


Thanks for the ideas Shirley :sm24:


----------



## colleenmay

Hahaha My notebook shows a picture of the item and who I gave it to and when. If I was ever asked to duplicate it I would be in a real pickle because I rarely stick to a pattern and I could never identify the yarn. Guess I need to step up my game. Here I thought I was so professional by keeping a notebook! LOL

Answer - at least you are using one. I do mine so that I can use the information like a pattern, using the different colors, and textures, and differences, in each project. Works for me. Maybe not for everyone, but they are so great to refer to I would think basic information would be useful for everyone and certainly the date finished, notes etc. of problems or easy parts would help. This is a perfect class to gather the info, put it in sections and into anotebook in my opinion. I don't think I could knit well without mine but then I don't use other patterns so it is even more necessary.


----------



## waya

tintin63 said:


> My yarn arrived for my second scarf today but as I am expecting 9 cats in over the next day or so I won,t have time to do much more than cast on.
> I'm also working on a summer top which is a very complex pattern, definitely not to be done in front of TV, so my second scarf may well get done as an in front of TV project.
> I don't go row by row on this pattern I put a marker after first increase and then space the increases as I go, same with slots I just count the ribs. If I get some good light later I will take a photo of my new yarn.


I am using your method

Row105: knit to the last stitch marker. Remove it and turn. 
Row106: work double st, k 10, place stitch marker, knit to end 
Row107: knit to the last SM and slip it, k6, turn 
Row108: work double st, k to end

I have a question on the -5 rows I come out fine but on the -6 I come out with one extra stitch I know the double stitch only counts as 1 stitch. Is the double stitch counted as the first stitch of the next row? I am just trying to see what I am doing wrong?

Have a great vacation


----------



## Katsch

Kateydid said:


> Making progress. Almost to the halfway point and it's taking longer to complete rows. Looking forward to when they start to get shorter. I'm enjoying the challenge of learning new things and the support of all you great knitters.
> 
> Colleenmay it looks like we are at the same point in our progress. Yours is a beautiful color.
> 
> Katsch, Happy Belated Birthday. Your new yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Tintin, I'd love to see your summer top when it's finished. Dark pink sounds wonderful.


Once you get past the halfway point it seems to move along quicker.
Thanks for the birthday wish.


----------



## Katsch

Beachkc said:


> That seems to be the only negative in that lovely yarn. It is on the long side and will add interest as if intended when worn. Sort of like the new pooling yarns. I love those.


Right and because the scarf is scrunched up a bit with the slots it may not be too noticeable.


----------



## Katsch

eshlemania said:


> Kathy and Fran-Happy Birthday.
> 
> Kathy, love your yarn. Mrs Crosby is the best. So soft.
> 
> Colleenmay, great start. You are a bit farther along than I am.
> 
> Tintin63, the scarf is going to look amazing in that yarn.


Thank you and it is soft. First time for me. What have you knit with Mrs Crosby?


----------



## Sharijo

Hi Waya,
The truth is that I just stopped counting the numbers and am just counting the row numbers and following the 4 row pattern, remembering to add the one stitch at the end of every 8th row. I've never been as good at subtracting than adding (no joke), and found myself getting boggled by the numbers on the way down. It seems to be coming out fine this way, so I'm just plodding ahead with it!


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I'm in Myrtle Beach right now until Sunday. Not sure how much knitting I'll get done with my 2 year old grandson, but I will be watching kp.
Fran


----------



## Becca

For all of us who are buttonhole adverse and have been struggling with the slot discussed in this pattern, try the one-row buttonhole. I tried every buttonhole version imaginable and came up with techniques that didn't even make sense. After watching knittingonthenet.com a few times and practicing I am now satisfied with this buttonhole. And even with this technique there are variations on a theme. Practice makes perfect (ha! ha! ha!), so give this method a try with scrap yarn to see how you like it.

Happy knitting.


----------



## waya

Thanks for the reply Sharijo. I have just been fudging making sure correct number before slots. I will continue Thanks again


----------



## eshlemania

Katsch said:


> Thank you and it is soft. First time for me. What have you knit with Mrs Crosby?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hantsuki

A cape and I love it.


----------



## Katsch

eshlemania said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hantsuki
> 
> A cape and I love it.


Nice and good for you!


----------



## Cimmanon

I just finished row 100, should reach the halfway point later today.


----------



## Bubba24

Cimmanon said:


> I just finished row 100, should reach the halfway point later today.


Coming out really nice and your slots look perfect.


----------



## mildredL2

Cimmanon said:


> I just finished row 100, should reach the halfway point later today.


Looks good! nice to reach that milestone.


----------



## knittingnanna19

eshlemania said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hantsuki
> 
> A cape and I love it.


This is a lovely pattern in my to do list too. Hope you enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Katsch

Cimmanon said:


> I just finished row 100, should reach the halfway point later today.


Lovely :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania

Cimmanon, I love your scarf and agree, your slots look great!! Great color also.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Cimmanon said:


> I just finished row 100, should reach the halfway point later today.


Your scarf looks lovely and the slots are so neat!!


----------



## Cimmanon

Bubba24 said:


> Coming out really nice and your slots look perfect.


I used the slot tutorial referenced earlier with one modification. I cast off using a needle one size larger.


----------



## mildredL2

Cimmanon said:


> I used the slot tutorial referenced earlier with one modification. I cast off using a needle one size larger.


Thanks for this tip, will try this if for the rest of my slots.


----------



## Babalou

Bubba24 said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I'm in Myrtle Beach right now until Sunday. Not sure how much knitting I'll get done with my 2 year old grandson, but I will be watching kp.
> Fran


Happy birthday, Fran. Enjoy your time at Myrtle Beach and your grandson.


----------



## Babalou

Katsch said:


> Lovely :sm24:


Happy late birthday to you, Kathy

 My very best wishes too! Happy birthay!


----------



## Babalou

eshlemania said:


> Cimmanon, I love your scarf and agree, your slots look great!! Great color also.


Yes, very nice Cinnamon.


----------



## Katsch

Babalou said:


> Happy late birthday to you, Kathy
> 
> My very best wishes too! Happy birthay!


Thank you both!


----------



## Katsch

Finished tonight.
I am away for the weekend and will block when I get home. To be truthful it looks pretty good not blocked.


----------



## mildredL2

Congratulations on finishing your beautiful scarf!


----------



## julietinboots

Katsch said:


> Finished tonight.
> I am away for the weekend and will block when I get home. To be truthful it looks pretty good not blocked.


Oh Great. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## tintin63

Well my beautiful yarn I bought for 2nd scarf is not working out. :sm03: 

It's far to flimsy, I will have to seek an alternative but I don't want a plain colour and most of my yarns in multi are aran so let the search begin.

Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2

tintin63 said:


> Well my beautiful yarn I bought for 2nd scarf is not working out. :sm03:
> 
> It's far to flimsy, I will have to seek an alternative but I don't want a plain colour and most of my yarns in multi are aran so let the search begin.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend :sm02:


Bank Holiday in Britain, is it a holiday in the States?, we have a holiday (Queen's Birthday) next weekend- the last until Ocober. If the rain and thunder are anything to judge by, Winter is really here.


----------



## tintin63

Lurker 2 said:


> Bank Holiday in Britain, is it a holiday in the States?, we have a holiday (Queen's Birthday) next weekend- the last until Ocober. If the rain and thunder are anything to judge by, Winter is really here.


Bank holiday in UK 30th is Spring Bank Holiday.
Bank Holiday in States is Memorial Day (I believe)

The weather men over here are predicting a hot June and much the same all summer, I will wait to see as they never get it right.


----------



## eshlemania

Kathy, can't wait to see your scarf! 

Holiday over here is on Mon. It is in honor of those fallen in battle for our freedoms-Memorial Day.


----------



## Lurker 2

tintin63 said:


> Bank holiday in UK 30th is Spring Bank Holiday.
> Bank Holiday in States is Memorial Day (I believe)
> 
> The weather men over here are predicting a hot June and much the same all summer, I will wait to see as they never get it right.


Ours seldom get it absolutely right- in our case we have so much ocean around us, as well as being long and narrow- very hard to get it just right!


----------



## choertt

I rsvp'd early, but I'm very late to the party. You all seem to be having such a good time and I didn't want to miss it. I've been knitting as fast as I can since Thursday and am very close to the halfway point. Can't tell you how wonderful it is to have all your suggestions and hints. I used fingering weight yarn because it's what I had on hand. I want it to be soft and to drape, without it being limp. I hope it is not too small because of my yarn choice. I did use a one size larger needle. I would love to know the lengths of your finished shawls measured along the halfway row across the middle.


----------



## choertt

Sorry for two posts. Couldn't find the place to add this on the first one.


----------



## Katsch

Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


----------



## tintin63

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


I love the colour .

Does it fit over your shoulders? Mine didn't so it will be worn around the neck.


----------



## mildredL2

choertt said:


> Sorry for two posts. Couldn't find the place to add this on the first one.


Looks lovely so far! Love your colors!


----------



## mildredL2

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


Perfect! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gail DSouza

choertt said:


> Sorry for two posts. Couldn't find the place to add this on the first one.


Your shawl looks lovely!!


----------



## Lurker 2

choertt said:


> Sorry for two posts. Couldn't find the place to add this on the first one.


I am at about the same point as you, mine is definitely on the small side, as I am using a lace weight or possibly gossamer, (no ball band) I am thinking of adding 22 stitches when I get to the end of the first cast-on stitches, which was the increase that Hilary4 suggested some time back.


----------



## eshlemania

Choertt, you are doing great. Love your colors. You are farther along than I am already.

Kathy, love your scarf. It looks great.


----------



## Katsch

tintin63 said:


> I love the colour .
> 
> Does it fit over your shoulders? Mine didn't so it will be worn around the neck.


Yes it does and once I block it should get larger. I really want it more as a scarf. I used almost two hanks of the yarn 620 yards and I purchased a third because I thought I would need it. I see a pair of long mitts to go with the scarf as I will wear it with a gray poncho that I wear.


----------



## aljellie

Oh Kathy, your scarf looks beautiful even before blocking. I haven't started yet because we're getting ready to move to Maine for the summer and I needed something suitable for car knitting. so I cast on a basic shawl with a simple lace pattern. Since I've yet to really understand the pattern for the Arrow Caterpillar I thought I'd better wait till I was situated in one place to begin. Happy belated birthday to all the May honorees. Mine was the 16th. We are lucky to be born in such a lovely month.
Ellie


----------



## Katsch

aljellie said:


> Oh Kathy, your scarf looks beautiful even before blocking. I haven't started yet because we're getting ready to move to Maine for the summer and I needed something suitable for car knitting. so I cast on a basic shawl with a simple lace pattern. Since I've yet to really understand the pattern for the Arrow Caterpillar I thought I'd better wait till I was situated in one place to begin. Happy belated birthday to all the May honorees. Mine was the 16th. We are lucky to be born in such a lovely month.
> Ellie


Hi Ellie
Thank you! Happy belated birthday to you and happy move.


----------



## KroSha

Katsch said:


> Yes it does and once I block it should get larger. I really want it more as a scarf. I used almost two hanks of the yarn 620 yards and I purchased a third because I thought I would need it. I see a pair of long mitts to go with the scarf as I will wear it with a gray poncho that I wear.


You ended up not needing the third skein after all ???

The Royal Purple is just beautiful !!!

????????????????????


----------



## Katsch

KroSha said:


> You ended up not needing the third skein after all ???
> 
> The Royal Purple is just beautiful !!!
> 
> ????????????????????


Thank you!


----------



## Hilary4

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


It is sumptuous!


----------



## choertt

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


I love it. The color is delicious. I'm liking the way you positioned the arrow. Your work is always a pleasure to see.


----------



## Katsch

Hilary4 said:


> It is sumptuous!


Thank you Hilary and for explaining what I was suppose to do with those double stitches.


----------



## Katsch

choertt said:


> I love it. The color is delicious. I'm liking the way you positioned the arrow. Your work is always a pleasure to see.


Thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## Beachkc

Kathy, your scarf is beautiful! The difference in shade isn't noticeable at all. I hope you will show a picture after blocking.


----------



## julietinboots

choertt,

Your yarn choice is making your shawl very interesting. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## julietinboots

Katsch,

Lovely shawl. Love the pleats. Well done.


----------



## triciad19

Decided to use a light plum/lavender yarn to create a center stripe. Here is the latest picture, about 85 rows. May need to add another stripe


----------



## mildredL2

triciad19 said:


> Decided to use a light plum/lavender yarn to create a center stripe. Here is the latest picture, about 85 rows. May need to add another stripe


I love the stripes, it should be a very nice effect when worn, looks great so far.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Great idea!!
Love your colors!


----------



## Bubba24

triciad19 said:


> Decided to use a light plum/lavender yarn to create a center stripe. Here is the latest picture, about 85 rows. May need to add another stripe


Love the stripes. And the color.


----------



## Babalou

Beachkc said:


> Kathy, your scarf is beautiful! The difference in shade isn't noticeable at all. I hope you will show a picture after blocking.


Agree, it is really pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just come to the end of my first ball of yarn- I have cast on 24 extra stitches, because I misread the pattern and cast on multiples of 12 not 11, and will be working a double strand for a bit- just too fine to do my favourite Russian Join.


----------



## Babalou

choertt said:


> Sorry for two posts. Couldn't find the place to add this on the first one.


I am anxious to see it with two colors. Looking good so far.


----------



## mildredL2

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just come to the end of my first ball of yarn- I have cast on 24 extra stitches, because I misread the pattern and cast on multiples of 12 not 11, and will be working a double strand for a bit- just too fine to do my favourite Russian Join.


Nice! I am really liking this pattern in stripes, will have to get some striping yarn to make another in the future -- that is, if I ever finish the first one! On row 115 now, still quite a way to go.


----------



## choertt

Thank you for the positive reinforcement about my attempt. I made it to the second half today. I saw some striped ones on Ravelry and liked the look. I think the translation on the directions for that turning point when the second half begins could be cleared up. As did many of you I did not like the slot directions. But, happily, many of you have taken the time to help the rest of us. Thank you. This is a great group.


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Nice! I am really liking this pattern in stripes, will have to get some striping yarn to make another in the future -- that is, if I ever finish the first one! On row 115 now, still quite a way to go.


aND UNFORTUNATELY i HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE YARN IS i AM USING- A FRIEND FOUND (ooops) it in Guernsey, but it has no ball bands- plus I am too lazy to try and count my ridges! so have not worked out what row I'm on.

I wish we knew what has gone wrong for our teacher- she's not posted for ten days.


----------



## waya

Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


----------



## Lurker 2

I love it in the cream!


----------



## mildredL2

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


Lovely! looks great even before blocking.


----------



## Bubba24

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


It came out beautiful. And you wanted to throw in the towel. I love the color. You did a really good job.
I'm on row 193, 65 stitches. Hoping to get it done tonight. 
What bind off did you use?
Fran


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow!! That looks awesome!!!


----------



## Shelly4545

Everyone's scarfs look so beautiful.... Started my scarf today .... Up to line 15 but not liking how my cast on looks.... Stitches are so uneven.... Did anyone use a different cast on?... Wondering if I should start over and cast on again?


----------



## triciad19

Babalou said:


> I am anxious to see it with two colors. Looking good so far.


Look around some of the projects on Ravelry. I gave the link a few pages back or search Pfeilraupe. There are some cute ones with stripes and some variegated yarns.


----------



## marisalsing

Hello everybody and good afternoon (at least in Marietta,Ga, USA this 2016 Memorial Day) 
I have enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful scarves and many thanks to all of you that have done the legwork to this pattern. I am not very good at following patterns, so from the very beginning I miscounted the distance in between the slots, so mine are half the distance they should have been.
As a I shared with you in my earlier post, I decided to go on with it,and not to frog (my yarn is not very firm and it would have been a mess) so I have 8 slots instead of 6 and once I figured the pattern out, I needed to do some modifications to make it work. Hope to upload pix below.
I think this is a great and very versatile pattern to improvise and do your own thing. My three last slots were done following the instructions (very good, by the way, once I figured them out) from the Irish LYS/blog This is KnitÃ, that one of you discovered. 
On the second half I followed the German pattern and did 10+1(double stitch) and 6+1(double stitch) short rows. That is why my wrap tail is sort of curved, at the top (short edge) I had to fool around with the short rows to give the last slot a bit of a lip . Otherwise it would have ended at its edge. Tomorrow I will block it.
Scarf stats
Length at the middle point 64.5 in= 164 cm
Length/Width at the short end (R end) 22 in.=56 cm.
Needles used US7/ 56in length with interchangeable cables 
Yarn used Amazing from Red Heart (Pink Sands) labeled 4 /US9 circ.

Many thanks and good wishes for Shirley and her health, that so greatly kept us on line to share all of our thoughts, ideas, hopes and challenges and lastly good wishes to Jackie, that for some unknown reason to us, disappeared from our midst. 
Happy Trails
Marisa Alsing
PS I have not figured out yet the other ways to wrap it, as the designer showed.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, love your colors. Your scarf will look great.

Julie, I am loving yours also. The stripes look great.

Waya, I, too, love it in cream. 

Marisalsing, yours looks so great also. You did some great improvising. Way to go.

Ok, you have all inspired me. I am going to be concentrating on this one until it is done.


----------



## Ammie2boys

Oh, your scarf is beautiful WAYA---and you have left me in the dust...Still not done with the 1st half. And then have to dig through all my papers to find out how to do the second half...


----------



## waya

Bubba24 said:


> It came out beautiful. And you wanted to throw in the towel. I love the color. You did a really good job.
> I'm on row 193, 65 stitches. Hoping to get it done tonight.
> What bind off did you use?
> Fran


Thank You all for the kind remarks. 
Fran I just did the plain old knit bind off.


----------



## mildredL2

Marisa, your scarf is just beautiful! Thanks for all the detailed information about yarn, etc. I love your colors and striping.


----------



## Katsch

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


Beautiful and really looks good not blocked.
My shawl/scarf is being blocked as I type.


----------



## Lurker 2

marisalsing said:


> Hello everybody and good afternoon (at least in Marietta,Ga, USA this 2016 Memorial Day)
> I have enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful scarves and many thanks to all of you that have done the legwork to this pattern. I am not very good at following patterns, so from the very beginning I miscounted the distance in between the slots, so mine are half the distance they should have been.
> As a I shared with you in my earlier post, I decided to go on with it,and not to frog (my yarn is not very firm and it would have been a mess) so I have 8 slots instead of 6 and once I figured the pattern out, I needed to do some modifications to make it work. Hope to upload pix below.
> I think this is a great and very versatile pattern to improvise and do your own thing. My three last slots were done following the instructions (very good, by the way, once I figured them out) from the Irish LYS/blog This is KnitÃ, that one of you discovered.
> On the second half I followed the German pattern and did 10+1(double stitch) and 6+1(double stitch) short rows. That is why my wrap tail is sort of curved, at the top (short edge) I had to fool around with the short rows to give the last slot a bit of a lip . Otherwise it would have ended at its edge. Tomorrow I will block it.
> Scarf stats
> Length at the middle point 64.5 in= 164 cm
> Length/Width at the short end (R end) 22 in.=56 cm.
> Needles used US7/ 56in length with interchangeable cables
> Yarn used Amazing from Red Heart (Pink Sands) labeled 4 /US9 circ.
> 
> Many thanks and good wishes for Shirley and her health, that so greatly kept us on line to share all of our thoughts, ideas, hopes and challenges and lastly good wishes to Jackie, that for some unknown reason to us, disappeared from our midst.
> Happy Trails
> Marisa Alsing
> PS I have not figured out yet the other ways to wrap it, as the designer showed.


Very beautiful!


----------



## Katsch

Marisalsing, the colors are pretty. Your scarf came out great.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, love your colors. Your scarf will look great.
> 
> Julie, I am loving yours also. The stripes look great.
> 
> Waya, I, too, love it in cream.
> 
> Marisalsing, yours looks so great also. You did some great improvising. Way to go.
> 
> Ok, you have all inspired me. I am going to be concentrating on this one until it is done.


Thank you, Bev- it is an interesting exercise in the differences made by yarn choice!


----------



## Bubba24

HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ". 
I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful. 
Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row. 
I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Marisa, your scarf is just gorgeous!!!
It turned out so pretty
Congratulations!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Fran, your scarf is really pretty too!
Love the colors!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


It is really interesting how versatile this design is! Well done, I like it.


----------



## Katsch

Congrats Fran it looks great.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## eshlemania

Fran, yours looks great also. It's wonderful how the different yarns are highlighted in this pattern.

I also hope that Jackie is ok.


----------



## mildredL2

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


Beautiful scarf! It drapes so nicely, and gorgeous yarn!


----------



## julietinboots

Loving the finished scarves. All are different and have their own personalities. 
I bound mine off tonight. Spent most of the day finishing it while watching Memorial Day movies.....a few tears as one included a good friend's son who gave all he had to give to the good fight against those who seek to do harm to our country and others.
Will make some finishing touches tomorrow and get a picture ready for the parade to start.
Congratulations to all those who have completed their scarves and onward for the rest of you. I have enjoyed this workshop.


----------



## Beachkc

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


That is really lovely.


----------



## Bubba24

Thank you everyone. The most challenging project I've done but happy I did it. 
Thanks Kathy for the birthday wishes. 
Fran


----------



## Designer1234

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


 I love it - and you display it so nicely. I think you will get lots of use and lots of comments. great job!


----------



## Designer1234

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


I love the color! You do beautiful work Kathy. great job!!


----------



## Designer1234

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


 I think the color would go with everything. It is lovely. Good job Waya!!!


----------



## Designer1234

marisalsing said:


> Hello everybody and good afternoon (at least in Marietta,Ga, USA this 2016 Memorial Day)
> I have enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful scarves and many thanks to all of you that have done the legwork to this pattern. I am not very good at following patterns, so from the very beginning I miscounted the distance in between the slots, so mine are half the distance they should have been.
> As a I shared with you in my earlier post, I decided to go on with it,and not to frog (my yarn is not very firm and it would have been a mess) so I have 8 slots instead of 6 and once I figured the pattern out, I needed to do some modifications to make it work. Hope to upload pix below.
> I think this is a great and very versatile pattern to improvise and do your own thing. My three last slots were done following the instructions (very good, by the way, once I figured them out) from the Irish LYS/blog This is KnitÃ, that one of you discovered.
> On the second half I followed the German pattern and did 10+1(double stitch) and 6+1(double stitch) short rows. That is why my wrap tail is sort of curved, at the top (short edge) I had to fool around with the short rows to give the last slot a bit of a lip . Otherwise it would have ended at its edge. Tomorrow I will block it.
> Scarf stats
> Length at the middle point 64.5 in= 164 cm
> Length/Width at the short end (R end) 22 in.=56 cm.
> Needles used US7/ 56in length with interchangeable cables
> Yarn used Amazing from Red Heart (Pink Sands) labeled 4 /US9 circ.
> 
> Many thanks and good wishes for Shirley and her health, that so greatly kept us on line to share all of our thoughts, ideas, hopes and challenges and lastly good wishes to Jackie, that for some unknown reason to us, disappeared from our midst.
> Happy Trails
> Marisa Alsing
> PS I have not figured out yet the other ways to wrap it, as the designer showed.


 Oh, I love the colors. It does look like a really in interesting knit and also the multi colors do work well with this scarf


----------



## Katsch

Designer1234 said:


> I love the color! You do beautiful work Kathy. great job!!


Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just come to the end of my first ball of yarn- I have cast on 24 extra stitches, because I misread the pattern and cast on multiples of 12 not 11, and will be working a double strand for a bit- just too fine to do my favourite Russian Join.


 Julie, knowing your talent finer yarn will just be an adventure for you. Ladies, Julie taught some classes for us and they were outstanding! I think this one is going to be warm and cozy in the damp Auckland weather -this winter. Take care friend


----------



## Lurker 2

Come off it Shirley - it's garter stitch and BORING AS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-
It requires stickability.

Says she tongue in cheek.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, knowing your talent finer yarn will just be an adventure for you. Ladies, Julie taught some classes for us and they were outstanding! I think this one is going to be warm and cozy in the damp Auckland weather -this winter. Take care friend


Thank you Shirley! I hope you get my sense of humour in the above post!
We are chilly, windy, wet and thundery today, and earlier we had hail, but the temperarures are just mild enough that it melted as it hit the ground- they were spectacular downpours!


----------



## Designer1234

LADIES, As so many gorgeous scarves are finished and nearly finished. I will open a parade tomorrow morning and post the link here. Please post your finished scarf there (it will be on pictures, and tell those reading it how you feel about this class. SO WATCH TOMORROW AROUND NOON EST. AND I WILL POST THE LINK TO THE PARADE OF SCARVES. The forum will be so interested in the results. I can't do it right now but first thing tomorrow.

Thanks very much for your interest in my notebook. I see it was a LOOOOONG POST and I will trim it down when I get a chance. I do hope you will think of me when you start your notebook] book. It is very important.

THIS CLASS WILL REMAIN OPEN UNTIL ALL THE SCARVES ARE FINISHED.

I WANT TO CELEBRATE this class with you all. Imagine when you started that you would find yourselves with out a teacher! and all of you pulled together and look what you have accomplished. It will never be a class I will ever forget!! I haven't heard from Jackie and I know it must be something quite overwhelming for her to not check in. If any of you see her posts Pink Flower Petal, please let me know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> LADIES, As so many gorgeous scarves are finished and nearly finished. I will open a parade tomorrow morning and post the link here. Please post your finished scarf there (it will be on pictures, and tell those reading it how you feel about this class.
> 
> I WANT TO CELEBRATE this class with you all. Imagine when you started that you would find yourselves with out a teacher! and all of you pulled together and look what you have accomplished. It will never be a class I will ever forget!! I haven't heard from Jackie and I know it must be something quite overwhelming for her to not check in. If any of you see her posts Pink Flower Petal, please let me know.


I checked this morning nothing posted for 10 days- I do hope she is handling whatever it was, okay.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> LADIES, As so many gorgeous scarves are finished and nearly finished. I will open a parade tomorrow morning and post the link here. Please post your finished scarf there (it will be on pictures, and tell those reading it how you feel about this class. SO WATCH TOMORROW AROUND NOON EST. AND I WILL POST THE LINK TO THE PARADE OF SCARVES. The forum will be so interested in the results. I can't do it right now but first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks very much for your interest in my notebook. I see it was a LOOOOONG POST and I will trim it down when I get a chance. I do hope you will think of me when you start your notebook] book. It is very important.
> 
> THIS CLASS WILL REMAIN OPEN UNTIL ALL THE SCARVES ARE FINISHED.
> 
> I WANT TO CELEBRATE this class with you all. Imagine when you started that you would find yourselves with out a teacher! and all of you pulled together and look what you have accomplished. It will never be a class I will ever forget!! I haven't heard from Jackie and I know it must be something quite overwhelming for her to not check in. If any of you see her posts Pink Flower Petal, please let me know.


----------



## craft crazy

wondering what size needles and number of cast on stitches with fingering weight yarn to get the appropriate length, want to use up a cone of yarn from thrift store. It is acrylic according to burn test. Already made 2 crochet shawls, a crochet tank top and fingerless gloves, it still looks as if I've hardly used any!


----------



## Lurker 2

craft crazy said:


> wondering what size needles and number of cast on stitches with fingering weight yarn to get the appropriate length, want to use up a cone of yarn from thrift store. It is acrylic according to burn test. Already made 2 crochet shawls, a crochet tank top and fingerless gloves, it still looks as if I've hardly used any!


Hilary4 used a 4 ply which is about fingering weight- cast on an extra 22 stitches the needle size would depend on whether you are a tight or loose knitter. - about a 3.5mm to 3,75mm as a suggested starting point.


----------



## Hilary4

Lurker 2 said:


> Hilary4 used a 4 ply which is about fingering weight- cast on an extra 22 stitches the needle size would depend on whether you are a tight or loose knitter. - about a 3.5mm to 3,75mm as a suggested starting point.


I used a 4 ply baby merino, used a 3.25m needle. My measurement down the middle is 129mm or 50.5". My sloped edge, near the slots measures 53cm or 21". I cast on with my usual cable cast on and used the k2tog bind off.

I wore it to work today - very chilly here today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> I used a 4 ply baby merino, used a 3.25m needle. My measurement down the middle is 129mm or 50.5". My sloped edge, near the slots measures 53cm or 21". I cast on with my usual cable cast on and used the k2tog bind off.
> 
> I wore it to work today - very chilly here today.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Chilly for us, here too, we had hail showers- but nowhere near as cold as you were today!


----------



## Hilary4

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Chilly for us, here too, we had hail showers - but nowhere near as cold as you were today!


We just got rain! Mercifully the heat pump turns on at work about an hour before I get there.

At my other job we had a disaster nearly two weeks ago when one of the hot water cylinders failed and dumped its contents on the carpet - we still have industrial fans running 24/7 drying things out! Grrr - white noise and I are not friends, so I have to keep my office door closed!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> We just got rain! Mercifully the heat pump turns on at work about an hour before I get there.
> 
> At my other job we had a disaster nearly two weeks ago when one of the hot water cylinders failed and dumped its contents on the carpet - we still have industrial fans running 24/7 drying things out! Grrr - white noise and I are not friends, so I have to keep my office door closed!


I think our predicted high for tomorrow is 14*C- that is pretty cold for Aucklanders. I didn't get to see your temperatures for today- but you are a long way to the south (and closer to Antarctica)


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> I think we clawed our way up to 9°C!
> 
> Tomorrow we'll reach the heady heights of 12°!


I would have had to fire up my heater!


----------



## Hilary4

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have had to fire up my heater!


Oh - we have the fire on (on a lovely *******) and are most cosy! The dog has just come bounding back inside and flung himself on the hearth!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> Oh - we have the fire on (on a lovely *******) and are most cosy! The dog has just come bounding back inside and flung himself on the hearth!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tintin63

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


Perseverance Pays
:sm02: :sm24:

It's great!


----------



## tintin63

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


Looks great, love your folds well done.
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## choertt

Bubba24 said:


> HI everyone. Well I finally finished my scarf. Took me awhile but I did it. I couldn't figure out the double stitch so I just did short rows. I used cascade sateen. It came out so soft. All that work and I couldn't figure out which way to go in and out of the slots. I should have measured the length and width before putting it "together ".
> I have seen some of the finished scarfs and they all came out beautiful.
> Thank you to everyone who helped get me through this workshop. Without you I would have quit on the first row.
> I have done quite a few workshops but I have to say this was the best because everyone jumped in to help. I plan on making another one but not right now. Lol.
> I hope Jackie is ok. Thank you Again everyone.


Well done! The yarn is beautiful....good choice. You were not sure if it was going to be big enough for you, but it looks long enough. Enjoyed your comments and contributions while you were working on it.


----------



## choertt

marisalsing said:


> Hello everybody and good afternoon (at least in Marietta,Ga, USA this 2016 Memorial Day)
> I have enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful scarves and many thanks to all of you that have done the legwork to this pattern. I am not very good at following patterns, so from the very beginning I miscounted the distance in between the slots, so mine are half the distance they should have been.
> As a I shared with you in my earlier post, I decided to go on with it,and not to frog (my yarn is not very firm and it would have been a mess) so I have 8 slots instead of 6 and once I figured the pattern out, I needed to do some modifications to make it work. Hope to upload pix below.
> I think this is a great and very versatile pattern to improvise and do your own thing. My three last slots were done following the instructions (very good, by the way, once I figured them out) from the Irish LYS/blog This is KnitÃ, that one of you discovered.
> On the second half I followed the German pattern and did 10+1(double stitch) and 6+1(double stitch) short rows. That is why my wrap tail is sort of curved, at the top (short edge) I had to fool around with the short rows to give the last slot a bit of a lip . Otherwise it would have ended at its edge. Tomorrow I will block it.
> Scarf stats
> Length at the middle point 64.5 in= 164 cm
> Length/Width at the short end (R end) 22 in.=56 cm.
> Needles used US7/ 56in length with interchangeable cables
> Yarn used Amazing from Red Heart (Pink Sands) labeled 4 /US9 circ.
> 
> Many thanks and good wishes for Shirley and her health, that so greatly kept us on line to share all of our thoughts, ideas, hopes and challenges and lastly good wishes to Jackie, that for some unknown reason to us, disappeared from our midst.
> Happy Trails
> Marisa Alsing
> PS I have not figured out yet the other ways to wrap it, as the designer showed.


Congratulations on a great shawl. I really like the stripes. I think it accentuates the shape. Improvising is what knitting is all about to me. The journey should be fun and with a little luck thrown in the end product should be pleasing.


----------



## choertt

waya said:


> Well the beast is done !!! (not blocked ) Thank You everyone for all of the help. I never could or would have done it without all of your support.


Well done! Aren't you glad you didn't give up.


----------



## Babalou

Everyone's scarves are so pretty. I won't make the scarf parade as I am thankfully almost to the halfway point. I will finish though!


----------



## Bubba24

Babalou said:


> Everyone's scarves are so pretty. I won't make the scarf parade as I am thankfully almost to the halfway point. I will finish though!


You'll make the parade. The second half will go faster because you will be decreasing. The rows get shorter. 
Also I think you can post on the parade whenever you get done.
Fran


----------



## Lurker 2

Bubba24 said:


> You'll make the parade. The second half will go faster because you will be decreasing. The rows get shorter.
> Also I think you can post on the parade whenever you get done.
> Fran


Even if you were to finish years later! Shirley does not 'Lock' them!


----------



## Designer1234

THE PARADE OF THE SCARVES IS NOW OPEN ON PICTURES.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407172-1.html#9172346

Please go there asap and post the pictures of your scarf. Some people are already waiting!grin. As mentioned before please put a bit about the scarf and your feeling about the project.


----------



## Shelly4545

Almost gave up yesterday.... After knitting only 15 rows, I was not liking my cast on .... It looked so uneven... Took it out and started over... Ready to give it one more try... If it weren't for all the beautiful scarfs that were posted and the enormous notes, charts and support given here, I would have called it quits ....


----------



## tintin63

Designer1234 said:


> THE PARADE OF THE SCARVES IS NOW OPEN ON PICTURES.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407172-1.html#9172346
> 
> Please go there asap and post the pictures of your scarf. Some people are already waiting!grin. As mentioned before please put a bit about the scarf and your feeling about the project.


I've put my photo's up but be warned loading a 2nd photo seems to take a long time be patient after you've pressed attach and it will tell you when to press update.


----------



## Mireillebc

Designer1234 said:


> *PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016*  *THIS IS THE WORKSHOP*
> 
> Welcome to Workshop #5, 2016
> 
> Just a note about the workshops . First of all there are 60 completed workshops in the workshop section, for the use of KP members and we hope you will pass the word that they are available to read,copy and learn from. They are locked to further posts, but we have edited the classes to try to give the important discussions and links that are used in the workshop. Each class becomes a permanent part of the workshop section. If you wish to subscribe to the section, Please note ALL SECTIONS ON THE MAIN PAGE - CLICK ON IT. SCROLL DOWN AND SUBSCRIBE TO
> 
> KNITTING AND CROCHET WORKSHOPS WITH DESIGNER1234
> 
> My main job is to find teachers and classes, organize the publicity and open an information thread to discuss requirements etc.
> 
> We don't charge and we don't require a sign in. You just come and join in the class.
> All the classes are taught by KP members to KP members and each one has been very very successful. I will edit the posts as we go along, and I would ask that we stay pretty well on subject although it is okay to stray off a wee bit. I will edit non classroom posts a couple of days after they are posted and answered (if questions).
> 
> The teachers' replies will be highlighted in Brown and my posts with information and any help to the teachers will be highlighted in blue. This makes for much easier reading by the students.
> 
> As Jackie is in Wales we will have a time difference you should ask questions when you think of them and when she is available it will be answered. We ask the teachers to answer the mail as soon as possible after they get up in the morning and keep an eye open during the day.
> 
> Once the projects are starting to be completed, please post pictures here. Meanwhile, once there are a few finished, I will open a parade in Pictures where you can post a picture and a mention of the workshop.
> 
> You are also welcome to post your pictures in your own topic in Pictures too. It would be much appreciated if you mention the workshops as well as the teacher.
> 
> By the way Our workshops are not Kals AS WE actually teach a class, whereas a KAL is a knit along where a group knit a project together usually without a specific teacher. When we set up the workshop as classes we decided we didn't want to interfere with Kals that KP members might want to organize. It has worked quite well. These are actual classes. I am able to delete and edit posts and I hope you find the information here informative. We haven't had a failure yet.
> 
> So once again welcome everyone.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> *PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016*
> 
> Good Morning~ Designer1234 here.
> 
> I am delighted to open another wonderful class PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF
> PinkFlowerPetal (Jackie who lives in Wales will be happy to lead you through the knitting of this wonderful shawl,scarf}.
> 
> It has been translated into English and Jackie has made a number of these scarves with different yarns and diffent sized needles - as well as different sizes.
> 
> Please find at the bottom of this post a download of a PDF which you are welcome to take home, and copy or keep on your computer for future use. Jackie has edited it very closely and it is an english version of a German (I believe) pattern. The download has been translated into english.
> 
> As most of you are aware, there are differences between the name of yarn weights and needle sizes. I will also post a needle conversion chart on this first page for your information. Jackie is the the UK so there will likely be a difference. Check with her
> and then you can calculate the needle size in your area that is the same. This will help you figure out the yarn differences too as it will tell you the gauge.
> 
> I know, from the reaction when the scarf was first posted, as well as the
> discussion on the Information thread that you are all anxious to start.
> 
> When you arrive , it would be appreciated if you just say you are in the class just so we can get an idea of how many of you are joining us. Just post 'I'm in" once I have added you to the count I will delete your post. That gives the teacher and I an idea of how many are taking the class. There are always lots who read along and work along too.
> ******************************************
> 
> so:* here is the PDF (document - of the Pfeilraupe Shawl - translated, for your information*
> 
> Jackie will post as soon as she is with us and the class will start. Have fun everyone!


 Love it. Thank you.


----------



## triciad19

Bubba24, nice job. Your scarf is loverly and so many ways to wear it.


----------



## triciad19

Hoping and praying Jackie is having technical problems or something that is not a serious, healthwise. When my system quit it took a month to repair, replace and set up again. Pray her family is safe and healthy, too.


----------



## mildredL2

triciad19 said:


> Hoping and praying Jackie is having technical problems or something that is not a serious, healthwise. When my system quit it took a month to repair, replace and set up again. Pray her family is safe and healthy, too.


Amen to this, and good thoughts going out to Jackie.


----------



## Bubba24

triciad19 said:


> Bubba24, nice job. Your scarf is loverly and so many ways to wear it.


Thank you. I am pleased the way it came out.


----------



## eshlemania

triciad19 said:


> Hoping and praying Jackie is having technical problems or something that is not a serious, healthwise. When my system quit it took a month to repair, replace and set up again. Pray her family is safe and healthy, too.


Well said, Tricia. Ditto from me.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Katsch said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl unblocked.


Beautiful! I'm just past the second slot )


----------



## colleenmay

I have finally hit the half way point and have a question that baffles me. Coming back the pattern has you stepping down by six stitches and then by four, six, four, etc. Wouldn't it be so much simpler to just step down five each row? What is the advantage of doing six, four? The slope works out the same so I am baffled by the numbers. Maybe those of you who write patterns see the advantage and can explain it to me. Because otherwise I think I am just going to do five each row. Am I daring or what?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## marisalsing

the German pattern tells you to do 6+1(double stitch) and 10+1(double stitch) short rows for the rest of the second half. the 4 stitches are only in the first short row "in her translator words only to accentuate the tip, to make it narrower and more pointed i assume??. When you do 6+1 and 10+1 on this end it makes it curved like a tail, because it has less rows than the first half. the only reason i know is b/c i did it that way. You can look at my pix. The truth of the matter is, that it does not really matter, you can do any variation you please and it would still look great, this is why this pattern is so interesting to me, besides it has a good number of different approaches to old techniques and therefore is a great learning tool. 
i hope this answers your question


----------



## Hilary4

colleenmay said:


> I have finally hit the half way point and have a question that baffles me. Coming back the pattern has you stepping down by six stitches and then by four, six, four, etc. Wouldn't it be so much simpler to just step down five each row? What is the advantage of doing six, four? The slope works out the same so I am baffled by the numbers. Maybe those of you who write patterns see the advantage and can explain it to me. Because otherwise I think I am just going to do five each row. Am I daring or what?!?!?!?!?!


The short rows are still 5 and 6 stitches on the second half, double stitching the 5th and 6th stitch each time.

Enlarge the last chart (page 7) on your computer and you can count the stitches.


----------



## choertt

colleenmay said:


> I have finally hit the half way point and have a question that baffles me. Coming back the pattern has you stepping down by six stitches and then by four, six, four, etc. Wouldn't it be so much simpler to just step down five each row? What is the advantage of doing six, four? The slope works out the same so I am baffled by the numbers. Maybe those of you who write patterns see the advantage and can explain it to me. Because otherwise I think I am just going to do five each row. Am I daring or what?!?!?!?!?!


When you are doing the bottom half you are adding 11 stitches to the shawl every 2rows. When you decrease on the second half you are decreasing the shawl my 11 stitches every two rows as well. This is how the triangle is created. If you changed the stitch count on the second half to decreasing 10 stitches every two rows, which is perfectly fine, it would take you more rows to finish the decreasing. Your shawl will be wider. Again, that is perfectly fine. The wording of the translation for the last row on the bottom half and the first row at the top half, when you reach the point and turn to start decreasing is poorly written. If you would like help with that point, I would be happy to help you through it.


----------



## colleenmay

OK. So I did enlarge the chart 200% and counted the stitches and it is 6 + 5. Back to the written instructions, and in their convoluted way I now see how it is not 10 - 6, but actually 11 - 6, and therefore 6, 5, 6, 5, etc. Things must be logical and mathematical for me and this pattern has been a challenge. It truly has taken a village to make this scarf. lol Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Bubba24

colleenmay said:


> OK. So I did enlarge the chart 200% and counted the stitches and it is 6 + 5. Back to the written instructions, and in their convoluted way I now see how it is not 10 - 6, but actually 11 - 6, and therefore 6, 5, 6, 5, etc. Things must be logical and mathematical for me and this pattern has been a challenge. It truly has taken a village to make this scarf. lol Thanks for all your help.


Yes Colleen. It certainly did take a village to make this scarf. Everyone just stepped up to the plate and worked together.


----------



## eshlemania

Woodstockgranny, I am just past the second slot also.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

Yeah…with this I think I can now follow!


----------



## triciad19

Yeah, half way. Down hill from here (I hope)


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Yeah, half way. Down hill from here (I hope)


I am also on the downhill slope! Four slots, and not yet half way to #5. My second ball has not got the metallic thread in it as yet- I pulled from the centre, and did not worry, thinking 'oh it will come' , but it is taking for ever- The metallic is there on the outside, so it will eventually show up- a design element? Perhaps?


----------



## Bubba24

triciad19 said:


> Yeah, half way. Down hill from here (I hope)


Looks so pretty.


----------



## GrammiePatty

Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


----------



## Bubba24

GrammiePatty said:


> Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


It looks good. i love the color. mine has design elements too. 
I didn't do the double stitch. I just did a wrap and turn, and it looks fine.


----------



## Babalou

Lurker 2 said:


> I am also on the downhill slope! Four slots, and not yet half way to #5. My second ball has not got the metallic thread in it as yet- I pulled from the centre, and did not worry, thinking 'oh it will come' , but it is taking for ever- The metallic is there on the outside, so it will eventually show up- a design element? Perhaps?


Me, too, Julie. I finally started the decreasing.


----------



## Lurker 2

GrammiePatty said:


> Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


I really enjoy garter stitch, just saying! But I do see what you mean about the flaw- how very unfortunate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Babalou said:


> Me, too, Julie. I finally started the decreasing.


It is a nice feeling when you 'turn the corner'!


----------



## Cimmanon

Approaching the last slot! Hope to finish Saturday or Sunday (I'm thinking the looooong bind off will make it Sunday).


----------



## mildredL2

GrammiePatty said:


> Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


What a gorgeous color, your scarf looks very good on the whole, and when scrunched through the slots, the spot that bothers you probably won't show at all. 
Congrats on making it to halfway!


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, it looks great!!!

GrammiePatty, what Mildred said. You are the only one who will notice. 

I am moving along, between the second and third slot, close to the middle.


----------



## Katsch

GrammiePatty said:


> Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


I think you could take a needle and a strand of your yarn pull it together and weave in the end. Nice soft color.


----------



## GrammiePatty

Good idea. I can give it a try. I could always remove if it doesn't help. Thanks for the suggestion, Katsh.


----------



## Katsch

GrammiePatty said:


> Good idea. I can give it a try. I could always remove if it doesn't help. Thanks for the suggestion, Katsh.


You're welcome.


----------



## Beachkc

GrammiePatty said:


> Whew! Made it to halfway point. This was going to be a charity piece for our church's craft sale, but there is such a big flaw in garter stitch that I don't know that I will be able to put it out. I tried to work down to correct the error many rows back, but as you can see, no luck. I think it is as good as it will get! I REALLY dislike garter stitch! Now to start decreases and figure out the double stitch for turns.


I agree with Kathy, you should be able to tidy that up a bit with yarn and it wont be noticed anyway because it is almost even with the slot. I love the color and your yarn. The decrease side is very easy. Be not afraid.

I am only on the way to the fifth slot. One of my sisters was with me for four days and it was so wonderful to spend time together. I didn't get much knitting done.


----------



## choertt

It looks like any yarn you choose looks good with this pattern. I like them all. For those of you who are still working I confess that no two of my slots are alike. I felt like I needed another hand to hold things down while trying to follow the written instructions. I tried to follow the designer's choice because of the caution about the slots being too tight if done another way. Not true for fingering weight yarn.

Also, I still can't understand the necessity of offsetting the first row on the decrease half. That really added to the confusion at the point.

I have never been a big fan of garter stitch, but I think it is perfect for this pattern. 

Carol


----------



## Babalou

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, it looks great!!!
> 
> GrammiePatty, what Mildred said. You are the only one who will notice.
> 
> I am moving along, between the second and third slot, close to the middle.


It seems that we are at about the same spot, Bev.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm finally unstuck. I've Only done short rows on socks so was wondering where held stitches were on both sides. ????????????????????. Now I'm almost to the half-way point. Loving it.

There sure are some beautiful ones on here to keep me encouraged


----------



## yeddie52

GrammiePattie I think it looks great - try to make a mirror design element on the other half and it can be your "custom deisgn". Maybe start a trend.


----------



## Shelly4545

Grammie.... It's a soft delicate color... It will go with anything in your wardrobe ..... Don't think your design element will show once you weave through the slots.....
I'm only up to my first slot and having trouble with it....
This pattern is somewhat frustrating


----------



## Bubba24

Shelly4545 said:


> Grammie.... It's a soft delicate color... It will go with anything in your wardrobe ..... Don't think your design element will show once you weave through the slots.....
> I'm only up to my first slot and having trouble with it....
> This pattern is somewhat frustrating


I found the pattern easier when I followed the spreadsheet. I had problems making the slots. None of my slots look the same and in fact my first slot was the best. Once the scarf is finished you won't even see the slots.
I plan on making another scarf when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Cimmanon

Wow, that last half of the back side flew by and I'm already casting off. I should finish today, yaaaaay!

I'm using interchangeable circulars and I'm using a needle one size up to cast off. However, I'm too lazy to go to all the effort of switching out the needle tips (5 minutes tops, so, yes, very lazy), so I'm just holding the needle without attaching it to the cord. I've been casting off this way for a while. Anyone else do this?


----------



## Becca

Bubba24, I didn't like the slots either and practiced various buttonhole versions. I finally settled on the one-row buttonhole and this works perfectly. Google one-row buttonhole, watch the videos and practice, practice, practice. I still have to watch the videos when I do this version.


----------



## Bubba24

Becca said:


> Bubba24, I didn't like the slots either and practiced various buttonhole versions. I finally settled on the one-row buttonhole and this works perfectly. Google one-row buttonhole, watch the videos and practice, practice, practice. I still have to watch the videos when I do this version.


Becca,
I watched so many videos during this project. I think I ended up doing the one row buttonhole. I added an extra stitch on both ends of the buttonhole. Then I knited 2 stitches together and pulled it tight. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Cimmanon

Finished!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cimmanon said:


> Finished!


Well done! I am only just past the 5th slot!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Gorgeous!!
Love your color! I am near the last slot!
What yarn did you use?


----------



## julietinboots

triciad19 said:


> Yeah, half way. Down hill from here (I hope)


Like your color use


----------



## Cimmanon

Gail DSouza said:


> Love your color!
> What yarn did you use?


I used Bernat Softee Baby in Aqua. However, it was very splitty and I don't plan on buying any more of it. My poor scarf is covered in those tiny split-off loops of yarn. Oh, wait, texture, a design element, yeah.


----------



## GrammiePatty

Love your scarf AND your sense of humor. Mine is full of " design elements" too! ????


----------



## eshlemania

Cimmanon, Love your scarf. Kudos for getting it done.  Pretty color.


----------



## Katsch

Cimmanon said:


> Finished!


Very nice :sm24:


----------



## Bubba24

Cimmanon said:


> I used Bernat Softee Baby in Aqua. However, it was very splitty and I don't plan on buying any more of it. My poor scarf is covered in those tiny split-off loops of yarn. Oh, wait, texture, a design element, yeah.


Love your scarf. Yay for getting it done. 
My yarn was very splitty also. I used cascade sateen yarn. Even though very soft I would not buy again. I have about 4/5 skeins left. And yes I have design elements too.


----------



## Designer1234

*********************************************************
**********************************************************

*THE PARADE OF THE SCARVES IS NOW OPEN ON PICTURES*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407172-1.html#9172346

Please go there asap and post the pictures of your scarf. Some people are already waiting!grin. As mentioned before please put a bit about the scarf and your feeling about the project.

********************************************************
*****************************************************************


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone - I have been under the weather this past few days. I am starting to feel better now and will soon come back and admire all your wonderful scarves!! Still no word from Jackie, so keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Babalou

Cimmanon said:


> Finished!


Love the color, it looks so soft. Congratulations, I am getting there.


----------



## irishrose24

Cimmanon said:


> I used Bernat Softee Baby in Aqua. However, it was very splitty and I don't plan on buying any more of it. My poor scarf is covered in those tiny split-off loops of yarn. Oh, wait, texture, a design element, yeah.


Your scarf turned out lovely!-great job! I'm using the same brand yarn on mine only in the color Pale Blue. I agree that its very splitty.I don't think I'd use it again either. I know I've cursed the yarn out quite a few time sduring the project. I'm still working my way toward the halfway point as I've had a few restarts .-2 of my own making and one when my interchangables came undone and dropped all my stitches. However, we're on a roll now and all is going smoothly so far.


----------



## choertt

Cimmanon said:


> Finished!


Love that color. Looks great. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - I have been under the weather this past few days. I am starting to feel better now and will soon come back and admire all your wonderful scarves!! Still no word from Jackie, so keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


So sorry you have not been well Shirley! I was wondering why we had not heard from you
Do hope you are feeling better now!
Still worrying why we have not heard anything from Jackie
Hope all is well with her


----------



## Lurker 2

Gail DSouza said:


> So sorry you have not been well Shirley! I was wondering why we had not heard from you
> Do hope you are feeling better now!
> Still worrying why we have not heard anything from Jackie
> Hope all is well with her


ditto.


----------



## Babalou

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone - I have been under the weather this past few days. I am starting to feel better now and will soon come back and admire all your wonderful scarves!! Still no word from Jackie, so keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


So sorry you have been under the weather and are on the mend. It is worrisome about Jackie. Hope she and her family are ok.


----------



## colleenmay

I am still plugging along. Knitting time seems to be at a premium these days. I have passed slot #4 so am on the down side. Can't wait to get it off the needles and try it on. It BETTER look good on. Yesterday while out with my sisters I spied a bracelet that is the exact same shade of turquoise. So of course I had to buy it. So now I HAVE to finish the scarf.


----------



## eshlemania

colleenmay said:


> I am still plugging along. Knitting time seems to be at a premium these days. I have passed slot #4 so am on the down side. Can't wait to get it off the needles and try it on. It BETTER look good on. Yesterday while out with my sisters I spied a bracelet that is the exact same shade of turquoise. So of course I had to buy it. So now I HAVE to finish the scarf.


So of course, we will need a picture of your finished scarf and the matching bracelet. 

Shirley, glad you are on the mend and beginning to feel better. Keeping Jackie and family in my prayers.


----------



## Kateydid

Glad to hear you're feeling better Shirley. Hopefully things are ok with Jackie and that it's just a computer thing. 

All the scarves are gorgeous. Such variety in size and color.

I've just passed my fourth slot and am inspired to finish. So far none of my slots have been done the same way but I think they will be ok. My first few short rows on the second half were done with a double stitch. Then I realized that I really couldn't tell where they were and was concerned that when it came time to bind off I would probably bind off both legs as an individual stitch, so I changed to wrap and turn. This scarf is turning out to have a lot of design elements. It is a good learning experience because I never did short rows before and was afraid of them and avoided them.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am on my fourth row past the fifth slot, it is great how things speed up at this point!

Glad you are feeling a bit better, Shirley- it is not good to be under the weather.

Likewise I do hope it is something like computer woes that has kept Jackie from contributing further. She is in my prayers.


----------



## eshlemania

I am ready to do my third slot tonight. Then on to the middle. Can't wait to start the other color.


----------



## mildredL2

Yay! Finally did the 6th (last) slot, and seeing light at the end of the tunnel. I like how the rows are getting shorter!
Glad you are feeling better, Shirley, and thank you for keeping the workshop open while we finish this project. 
I am keeping Jackie in my thoughts and hope she is okay.


----------



## Bubba24

mildredL2 said:


> Yay! Finally did the 6th (last) slot, and seeing light at the end of the tunnel. I like how the rows are getting shorter!
> Glad you are feeling better, Shirley, and thank you for keeping the workshop open while we finish this project.
> I am keeping Jackie in my thoughts and hope she is okay.


Your on the home stretch now Mildred. Can't wait to see the finished scarf.

Glad your feeling better Shirley.


----------



## Beachkc

I too, am on the end roads with 14 rows after the fifth slot. Maybe I will finish tomorrow before my hubby wakes. I've been knitting to Motown on PBS tonight with a few breaks to do the twist, or mashed potato, or the pony. That means I am pooped.

I found a really cute baby cardigan and soaker that I want to make for my GGD, but it is garter stitch with cable trim. I may have just had enough garter stitch for a while. Will post a photo tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## choertt

Kateydid said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling better Shirley. Hopefully things are ok with Jackie and that it's just a computer thing.
> 
> All the scarves are gorgeous. Such variety in size and color.
> 
> I've just passed my fourth slot and am inspired to finish. So far none of my slots have been done the same way but I think they will be ok. My first few short rows on the second half were done with a double stitch. Then I realized that I really couldn't tell where they were and was concerned that when it came time to bind off I would probably bind off both legs as an individual stitch, so I changed to wrap and turn. This scarf is turning out to have a lot of design elements. It is a good learning experience because I never did short rows before and was afraid of them and avoided them.


I thought I would also have a problem seeing those double stitches when it was time to bind off, but it wasn't an issue. Design elements make it unique and special.


----------



## Bubba24

Beachkc said:


> I too, am on the end roads with 14 rows after the fifth slot. Maybe I will finish tomorrow before my hubby wakes. I've been knitting to Motown on PBS tonight with a few breaks to do the twist, or mashed potato, or the pony. That means I am pooped.
> 
> I found a really cute baby cardigan and soaker that I want to make for my GGD, but it is garter stitch with cable trim. I may have just had enough garter stitch for a while. Will post a photo tomorrow. Goodnight.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bubba24

choertt said:


> I thought I would also have a problem seeing those double stitches when it was time to bind off, but it wasn't an issue. Design elements make it unique and special.


I didn't use the double stitches. I want to make another scarf but I'm going to practice the double stitch.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Here is my scarf finally complete!!
Thank you Shirley for keeping the Class open!!
Thank you also to all who helped make this possible!
Hope all is well with Jackie


----------



## mildredL2

Gail DSouza said:


> Here is my scarf finally complete!!
> Thank you Shirley!
> Hope all is well with Jackie


Gorgeous work!


----------



## Shelly4545

Gail, it's beautiful.... 
Only up to my first slot and stuck....


----------



## Gail DSouza

Shelly4545 said:


> Gail, it's beautiful....
> Only up to my first slot and stuck....


Thank you Shelly!
Why are you stuck after the first slot? 
Just continue working the rows back and forth as you have been doing with the help of the spreadsheet that one of the members worked out for us.The PDF download is on Page 12 
Hope this helps


----------



## Kateydid

Taking a timeout today :sm12: only two more slots to go too. I really don' t want to cut the yarn so going to give it my best shot.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kateydid said:


> Taking a timeout today :sm12: only two more slots to go too. I really don' t want to cut the yarn so going to give it my best shot.


What happened to it?


----------



## Gail DSouza

Kateydid said:


> Taking a timeout today :sm12: only two more slots to go too. I really don' t want to cut the yarn so going to give it my best shot.


Looks like your yarn got tangled!!
Just take a break and try again, it will be fine
Looking good so far!
Also love the crochet doily your work is lying on!


----------



## Kateydid

Gail DSouza said:


> Looks like your yarn got tangled!!
> Just take a break and try again, it will be fine
> Looking good so far!
> Also love the crochet doily your work is lying on!


That crochet doily was made by my dear DIL's mom and given to me after her mom passed. It almost covers my coffee table and I feel so blessed to have received it.

Some how got all the tangles out and am back on track. Yay.


----------



## Kateydid

Lurker 2 said:


> What happened to it?


Just me being a klutz. 
:sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kateydid said:


> Just me being a klutz.
> :sm16:


Oh dear- I wondered if it might have been helped by a kitten or some such. A friend's pup makes off with her yarn from time to time.


----------



## Bubba24

Gail,
Your scarf came out beautiful. I love the neutral color.


----------



## Bubba24

Kate,
I'm glad you got the tangles out. Your color is nice. So many beautiful color scarfs.


----------



## choertt

Unless you want it to be reversible weaving in was not a problem with garter stitch. I love how everyone has chosen a different color.


----------



## eshlemania

Gail, I love your finished scarf. It looks great.

Katydid, your start is great. Glad you got the tangles out.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Bubba24 said:


> Kate,
> I'm glad you got the tangles out. Your color is nice. So many beautiful color scarfs.


Thank you!
Would not have been possible without the help of everyone! 
It was a lot of garter stitch!!


----------



## Gail DSouza

eshlemania said:


> Gail, I love your finished scarf. It looks great.
> 
> Katydid, your start is great. Glad you got the tangles out.


Thank you!
Love all the different color scarves!
They all turned out pretty


----------



## mildredL2

Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


----------



## Katsch

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Beautiful, well done :sm24:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Just lovely!!


----------



## Kateydid

Mildred your scarf/shawl came out beautiful. The colors are so pretty..


----------



## Hilary4

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Oooh, yummy colour mix! Looks wonderful against the black but would go with so many other colours as well.


----------



## choertt

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Another beautiful yarn. Well done. What wright yarn is yours?


----------



## choertt

Shelly4545 said:


> Gail, it's beautiful....
> Only up to my first slot and stuck....


Are you still stuck? Can we help?


----------



## eshlemania

Mildred, I love your color. Your scarf turned out great! Good job.


----------



## Cashmeregma

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Mildred, mine is going to be about the size of yours and I love yours. I made it to the half-way point last night. Have a wedding in Ohio and then leaving for 4 wks for Germany, Austria, and Italy. Part DH's work and part our 50th wedding anniv. celebration to see friends from when we lived there. Exciting, but I do want to get this done before I leave. Got way behind because the yarn I ordered was completely wrong for this project, my fault, not theirs. I'm afraid I'm missing out on all of the fun being so far behind, but I will enjoy the finished result.

Loving all the ones that have been posted and thank you so much for all of the tips. Amazing how this class came together. Loving thoughts of of the teacher whatever the reason is that she couldn't finish. Big THANKS to those who stepped in!!!!! I had already wanted to do this shawl/scarf when I saw it posted on KP. It looked so easy, hey, garter stitch, but then.......came the pattern. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'll post mine in progress and hopefully finish it before the trip. If not, guess what is going on the trip with me. Sure wish I'd had this with me my last trip. So stylish and it will be nice and warm. Thinking about one in cotton or linen for summer but not sure if that would hold up to the shape. Hope I'm not the only one this far behind. Feeling like the ice skater on the outside of the line when she is always behind and trying to catch up.

I just changed my avatar from a church in Scotland with the Wall of Tears, poppies coming from the window, in case you are wondering who I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bubba24 said:


> I didn't use the double stitches. I want to make another scarf but I'm going to practice the double stitch.


How did you like it without using the double stitches? I'm thinking of doing it like you did. Your looks really beautiful and I can't tell any difference.


----------



## Shelly4545

Gail DSouza said:


> Thank you Shelly!
> Why are you stuck after the first slot?
> Just continue working the rows back and forth as you have been doing with the help of the spreadsheet that one of the members worked out for us.The PDF download is on Page 12
> Hope this helps


Thanks for your help.... I seem to be off stitches... Don't come up to the right count that's on the spreadsheet.... Seem to have lost a stitch or too... Will rip out and try it again....


----------



## Gail DSouza

Shelly4545 said:


> Thanks for your help.... I seem to be off stitches... Don't come up to the right count that's on the spreadsheet.... Seem to have lost a stitch or too... Will rip out and try it again....


A few stitches off will not make much difference to the pattern
I stopped counting after awhile
Don't rip out if it is just a stitch or two!


----------



## Shelly4545

choertt said:


> Are you still stuck? Can we help?


Hi Choertt... Thanks for reaching out to me too... I'm doing something wrong between the bind off and cast on.... My stitch count ( according to the spread sheet ) is off after I do this.... Starting these two lines one more time....


----------



## Shelly4545

Gail DSouza said:


> A few stitches off will not make much difference to the pattern
> I stopped counting after awhile
> Don't rip out if it is just a stitch or two!


Thank you... Trying again and taking your advice otherwise I'll never complete this .... 
I know this is not a race, but looks like I'll be the last one to finish....


----------



## Shelly4545

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Mildred.... Your scarf is so beautiful .... May I ask what yarn you used????


----------



## Shelly4545

Kateydid said:


> Taking a timeout today :sm12: only two more slots to go too. I really don' t want to cut the yarn so going to give it my best shot.


Love your color...


----------



## mildredL2

choertt said:


> Another beautiful yarn. Well done. What wright yarn is yours?


Thank you - the yarn is Mrs. Crosby Hat Box. I'd call it a light dk -- Jimmy Bean's lists it as "sport" and Webs has it as "dk". The label says 5.5-6 sts. = 1" on US 3-5. I used a #4 needle, and knit fairly loosely.


----------



## mildredL2

Shelly4545 said:


> Mildred.... Your scarf is so beautiful .... May I ask what yarn you used????


Thank you - I used Mrs. Crosby Hat Box, mill ends that I bought at a warehouse sale, so not sure of color name, I just tried to find a few skeins that looked alike.


----------



## Shelly4545

mildredL2 said:


> Thank you - I used Mrs. Crosby Hat Box, mill ends that I bought at a warehouse sale, so not sure of color name, I just tried to find a few skeins that looked alike.


You made a great choice....


----------



## colleenmay

Shelly4545 said:


> Thank you... Trying again and taking your advice otherwise I'll never complete this ....
> I know this is not a race, but looks like I'll be the last one to finish....


No, I'm still plugging along. I have turned to the second half, but I only seem to get a few rows done each evening. It doesn't seem to be going quickly yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gail DSouza said:


> A few stitches off will not make much difference to the pattern
> I stopped counting after awhile
> Don't rip out if it is just a stitch or two!


Glad you wrote this. I'm off in the 2nd half and just can't stand the thought of frogging for an accurate stitch count. Thank you!!


----------



## Cimmanon

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad you wrote this. I'm off in the 2nd half and just can't stand the thought of frogging for an accurate stitch count. Thank you!!


I never counted or even looked at the stitch count. A few stitches here and there on a piece like this won't matter.


----------



## eshlemania

Cimmanon said:


> I never counted or even looked at the stitch count. A few stitches here and there on a piece like this won't matter.


I got to the middle and needed a couple of more rows. So, I crochetted on another 11+1 stitches and weaved the yarn back through the 11 stitches to get to the original end and completed the row. So I now have the right amount of stitches to get the two rows in. I was not concerned about the stitches, but felt the difference in between the slots might be noticable if those two rows were not there.n And a little extra length might be welcome. This is one of those patterns that the stitch count doesn't really matter. I will be starting my other color tonight as I start the second half.


----------



## Beachkc

Cimmanon said:


> I never counted or even looked at the stitch count. A few stitches here and there on a piece like this won't matter.


That is so true! Do not frog! I shudder to think of all that boring garter stitch being pulled out and starting over. I finished mine last night . I wanted a shawl sized so I used a worsted weight. I don't like it, but must remind me that if I don't like the yarn in the first place, don't knit it, period. You ladies have knitted some beautiful ones and maybe one day (when I forget how boring garter stitch can be) I will knit this again with the yarn I first chose. Anyway the point of my posting is: The worst mistake you can make of this scarf is dropping a stitch and working it back up. Don't let the pattern scare you.


----------



## Beachkc

So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.

 I love it! the color is lovely and I like the finish at the end. Good job! Make sure you put it in the parade ! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

Beachkc said:


> That is so true! Do not frog! I shudder to think of all that boring garter stitch being pulled out and starting over. I finished mine last night . I wanted a shawl sized so I used a worsted weight. I don't like it, but must remind me that if I don't like the yarn in the first place, don't knit it, period. You ladies have knitted some beautiful ones and maybe one day (when I forget how boring garter stitch can be) I will knit this again with the yarn I first chose. Anyway the point of my posting is: The worst mistake you can make of this scarf is dropping a stitch and working it back up. Don't let the pattern scare you.


I so agree with this, stitch count is not a major with this project- because my yarn is so fine I gave up on that long ago- so long as I have the pennant shape, it should be ok. Working my way to the 6th slot.


----------



## Katsch

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


Very smart looking and I like the detail you added to the point. Nicely done :sm24:


----------



## mildredL2

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


I love your shawl, it's beautiful! Was surprised to read in your former post that you don't like it - I think it looks great in this yarn.. Love the stripes, and the embellishment on the point looks fabulous, and holds it down so nicely! May have to copy that if you don't mind!


----------



## Kateydid

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


Gorgeous! I think the worsted yarn is a beautiful shade and gives a warmer wrap.


----------



## colleenmay

I love your wrap, too!!! And I really like the rings on the end. How clever of you. I may have to look through my odds and ends.


----------



## Ammie2boys

This scarf could be the death of me yet....Have finally finished the first 1/2.....Have no idea what to do next, but have a thought---what if I just bind off and have a half a scarf. It's getting awfully big.....Well I am finished with it for now---going to Italy for our 50th wedding anniversary and maybe I will like the scarf more when I get home...lol


----------



## Hilary4

Ammie2boys said:


> This scarf could be the death of me yet....Have finally finished the first 1/2.....Have no idea what to do next, but have a thought---what if I just bind off and have a half a scarf. It's getting awfully big.....Well I am finished with it for now---going to Italy for our 50th wedding anniversary and maybe I will like the scarf more when I get home...lol


And a new design is born! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mildredL2

Ammie2boys said:


> This scarf could be the death of me yet....Have finally finished the first 1/2.....Have no idea what to do next, but have a thought---what if I just bind off and have a half a scarf. It's getting awfully big.....Well I am finished with it for now---going to Italy for our 50th wedding anniversary and maybe I will like the scarf more when I get home...lol


I also could not get my head around this pattern, but by following the row by row instructions that Sharijo was kind enough to write out on page 13 of this workshop, I was able to do the second half. Followed rows 103 and 104, then just kept repeating rows 105 through 108 over and over to the end, while continuing with the kfb increases every 8th row, and the additional 3 slots. Using these instructions along with her spreadsheets was the only way I could do this pattern.
Good luck and happy anniversary!


----------



## eshlemania

Beachkc, I love your shawl. The colors are great. Sorry it is a yarn that you do not like.


----------



## Shelly4545

Beachkc.... It is beautiful ... If I ever do this again, (not likely ) lol.... I would use worsted like you did.... I think it makes for a firmer and warmer wrap.... Love your yarn ... What did you use? 
Well, thanks to everyone's encouragement earlier, I got through my first slot and even got through a second.... Will try to knit a little more tonight as I have a lot of catching up to do.... 
Again, thanks for all your help....


----------



## Beachkc

Shelly4545 said:


> Beachkc.... It is beautiful ... If I ever do this again, (not likely ) lol.... I would use worsted like you did.... I think it makes for a firmer and warmer wrap.... Love your yarn ... What did you use?
> Well, thanks to everyone's encouragement earlier, I got through my first slot and even got through a second.... Will try to knit a little more tonight as I have a lot of catching up to do....
> Again, thanks for all your help....


Thanks to everyone for the compliments. Shelly, the yarn is Lion Brand Unforgettable and I dislike it because it is splity. It took just over 2 skeins and that means that I have most of a skein to get rid of. I do admit Unforgettable is a beautiful yarn, I just don't like knitting it.

To the one who wants to use my idea of dodads on the tip: (my iPad will not let me go back a page to see who) You are welcomed to use any idea I post. I am a fan of dodads.


----------



## triciad19

Beachkc said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments. Shelly, the yarn is Lion Brand Unforgettable and I dislike it because it is splity. It took just over 2 skeins and that means that I have most of a skein to get rid of. I do admit Unforgettable is a beautiful yarn, I just don't like knitting it.
> 
> To the one who wants to use my idea of dodads on the tip: (my iPad will not let me go back a page to see who) You are welcomed to use any idea I post. I am a fan of dodads.


Try the top of this page, page 40.


----------



## Lurker 2

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


I missed the photo, first time round -(thanks Tricia) I really like this colourway, even if Unforgettable achieves that for the wrong reasons, mine has a similar sort of stripe- but green through fawn, but will not achieve the dimensions of yours. I am proposing a second in a heavier weight to get the size I would prefer.


----------



## triciad19

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed the photo, first time round -(thanks Tricia) I really like this colourway, even if Unforgettable achieves that for the wrong reasons, mine has a similar sort of stripe- but green through fawn, but will not achieve the dimensions of yours. I am proposing a second in a heavier weight to get the size I would prefer.


I like the colors and feel of Unforgettable yarn, but it does split a lot. It is a lighter weight, by feel, than worsted. More like Caron Simply Soft. Julie, I used 5 mm (US 8) needles with worsted and it is firm but I do knit tight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


That turned out really lovely. Girtie did a good job modeling and I love the rings. I was thinking about using a pin for decoration. Nice it doesn't really need one to keep it on due to the style. Can't imagine how nice it would be if you had used the other yarn as this looks great. My hands are cramping trying to get this done, but I am enjoying it. Finally on the half where the stitches are going down. YAY!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ammie2boys said:


> This scarf could be the death of me yet....Have finally finished the first 1/2.....Have no idea what to do next, but have a thought---what if I just bind off and have a half a scarf. It's getting awfully big.....Well I am finished with it for now---going to Italy for our 50th wedding anniversary and maybe I will like the scarf more when I get home...lol


We just had our 50th wedding anniversary too and part of it will be in Italy. Hope you have a marvelous time there. Hope you will like the scarf more as it is such a stylish pattern. Just tried mine on half-done, still on the needles and think it is a great project. Otherwise I would be preparing for our trip, as I should be.


----------



## choertt

Gail DSouza said:


> A few stitches off will not make much difference to the pattern
> I stopped counting after awhile
> Don't rip out if it is just a stitch or two!


I agree. Just check your edges. If you don't have a noticeable jog you should b fine.


----------



## choertt

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Choertt... Thanks for reaching out to me too... I'm doing something wrong between the bind off and cast on.... My stitch count ( according to the spread sheet ) is off after I do this.... Starting these two lines one more time....


There is no bind off until the very end when you bind off all the stitches on the top edge of the triangle. Once you reach the tip you work short rows. Every time you turn from the right side (going toward the tip) to the wrong side (going toward the slots) you will leave stitches on the right hand needle. Those stitches will increase in number until the end. Then you turn and from the right side bind off all the stitches working your way to the tip.


----------



## choertt

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


I have not seen a finished project that didn't look good. Love the embellishment.


----------



## Lurker 2

At 6 slots now, all downhill from here on.

 That is going to be gorgeous, Julie. It looks so warm and cosy and I like the colors


----------



## Beachkc

Lurker 2 said:


> At 6 slots now, all downhill from here on.


I love your colors and strips. You are almost home. I love to see the in progress photos and the different ways we all use markers. I never counted my stitches after I cast on. I used markers on the first half every eleven stitches and on the second half, I used one marker and moved it five stitches every return row. I used small pins to mark every eighth row, so the only time I counted rows was between slots.

Now I have to get back in my Nadita cardigan. I have only two inches to go on the last sleeve to be done. But it is that stockinette stitch.


----------



## Shelly4545

triciad19 said:


> Yeah, half way. Down hill from here (I hope)


What a pretty color combination....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> At 6 slots now, all downhill from here on.


It looks lovely and very pretty yarn. I can just imagine the feeling being so near the end and soon to have a beautiful scarf for the cooler weather. I'm way behind you. Still on the long rows but getting shorter and shorter. I too like the relaxation of garter stitch. It is with this type of knitting that they say one can reach the same depth of relaxation as a monk in deep meditation, so I approach it with positive thoughts. You will finish soon!! YAY


----------



## colleenmay

Lurker 2 said:


> At 6 slots now, all downhill from here on.


That is fabulous!!! I love the color of it!! I wish I had made mine two-toned. Although, I am getting nervous that I will run out of yarn. I am not yet to the fifth slot and I have attached my fourth and final skein of yarn. Will have to start digging in stash to see if I have any stray skeins of this yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks lovely and very pretty yarn. I can just imagine the feeling being so near the end and soon to have a beautiful scarf for the cooler weather. I'm way behind you. Still on the long rows but getting shorter and shorter. I too like the relaxation of garter stitch. It is with this type of knitting that they say one can reach the same depth of relaxation as a monk in deep meditation, so I approach it with positive thoughts. You will finish soon!! YAY


Thank you, Daralene! It is god you are on the shorter rows! That is interesting to compare it with deep meditation- it certainly is therapeutic.


----------



## Lurker 2

colleenmay said:


> That is fabulous!!! I love the color of it!! I wish I had made mine two-toned. Although, I am getting nervous that I will run out of yarn. I am not yet to the fifth slot and I have attached my fourth and final skein of yarn. Will have to start digging in stash to see if I have any stray skeins of this yarn.


Thank you Colleenmay! I am about to join in my third ball, but won't need all of that- I do hope you manage to find a suitable skein- I am told (tongue in cheek) that if you knit faster you may beat the yarn ending too soon!


----------



## Bubba24

triciad19 said:


> Looking good. I like the stripes the color changes are making. My problem is I would want stripes for me to go up and down rather than around. Wonder if I could start at the point, increase on each end every 5 or 6 rows. Hmmmm. Buttonholes might be a challenge.
> 
> Just added the last skein of purple.


If you go to you tube and put the name of this scarf in search, there is a video where she starts a the point with I think 2 stitches and increases each row. Of course it's not in English but I think there are sub titles.


----------



## yeddie52

I am still plugging away, almost up to slot #2. Had an ah ha moment, finally read chart, only to find the increase every 8 rows is at the bottom, so I guess I have a "design element" in mine too. Live and learn.


----------



## triciad19

Bubba24 said:


> If you go to you tube and put the name of this scarf in search, there is a video where she starts a the point with I think 2 stitches and increases each row. Of course it's not in English but I think there are sub titles.


Thank you. I will have to look at that. Increasing every row would make it more triangle than pendant shaped I think.


----------



## eshlemania

Got to the middle. Changed colorways and did my first doublestitch.  I'll post a picture when I get a bit more along with the new color.


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds good, Bev! and thanks.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou

mildredL2 said:


> Here is my scarf/shawl, complete except for weaving in ends and blocking. I was very glad to have the opportunity to learn this pattern, and many thanks to all who helped with spreadsheets, links, explanations, written out row by row instructions, and other help and encouragement! Could never have figured this one out without all the help from this group!
> Would love to make this again, having been inspired by all the great colors and stripes I've seen posted here.


Beautiful, Mildred. Love the color.


----------



## Lurker 2

Babalou said:


> I am so jealous, Julie!????


You WILL get there Barbara!


----------



## Cashmeregma

A break in my knitting. Did the final slot this afternoon and nearing the goal!! I understood the pattern to continue the increases on the 2nd half and seems I remember her saying to be sure an remember to continue increasing. I'll bet it turns out lovely even if you don't. Seems to be quite adaptable. I just gained a day as I was thinking I had to leave tomorrow for the wedding but it is another day. YAY. If I just can finish it and get it blocked I will be so happy. It turned cold enough that I could actually use it tonight if it were only done. DH is taking me out to dinner and one time I would really like to still be knitting. I'll have a great time though. Just a quick hello and hopefully I can finish tonight.


----------



## mildredL2

Beachkc said:


> So here is mine. Girtie was kind we ought to model it for me. Worn this way would keep me boobs warm (or hide a missing button) and worn to the back would block the air conditioner hitting my neck.


I really love how your shawl turned out in this yarn. Could you please tell me how many skeins of Unforgettable you used, and needle size? Thanks much!


----------



## Beachkc

mildredL2 said:


> I really love how your shawl turned out in this yarn. Could you please tell me how many skeins of Unforgettable you used, and needle size? Thanks much!


Mildred, I used just over two skeins. Started the third skein shortly after the sixth slot. I used a size 5 needle. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Lurker 2

What it looks like now:


----------



## mildredL2

I love it! Beautiful knitting and love the stripes.


----------



## Hilary4

Lurker 2 said:


> What it looks like now:


That is looking wonderful, Julie - I love that shade of green.

I don't think it needs any further embellishment.


----------



## choertt

Lurker 2 said:


> What it looks like now:


Another great color combination. What don't you like about the cast on edge? I think a slight blocking will smooth out the edge. I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, that is gorgeous. Love the colors and it looks sooo very soft.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gail DSouza said:


> That is beautiful!!!
> Love the color stripes!
> Congratulations!!


Thanks, the striping has worked better than I anticipated!


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> That is looking wonderful, Julie - I love that shade of green.
> 
> I don't think it needs any further embellishment.


Thanks, Hilary, it was more that I had done only a simple cast on- more suited to lace, I did find the very fine yarn a bit taxing on my eyes- it is approximately25 Wraps to the inch, in the length I just checked, but a lot of it is finer still. This is on a 2.5mm needle.


----------



## Bubba24

Lurker,
It looks great. I love the stripes. It doesn't look like it needs anything.
Great job. ????????


----------



## Lurker 2

Bubba24 said:


> Lurker,
> It looks great. I love the stripes. It doesn't look like it needs anything.
> Great job. ????????


Thank you- I just have a stitch to catch- where I have my stitch marker- work the ends in- and I'll be able to wear it out- it will go well with denim, which I love.


----------



## Babalou

It looks great, Julie. I finished mine yesterday and am trying to decide if I like it or hate it. It doesn't lay very nicely but I'm going to block it to see if that makes a difference. Will post a picture after blocking. Sigh, I hope it works out because all that boring garter stitch work should be worth something ????


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Beautiful knitting and stripes! I wouldn't change a thing.


Thank you Mildred! The stripes of course one has no control over- it is just as it came off the ball of yarn. I still have to get out my darning needles but then it will be finished- I am happy with how it drapes, and it is beautifully warm at the back of my neck- often where I need it most.


----------



## Lurker 2

Babalou said:


> It looks great, Julie. I finished mine yesterday and am trying to decide if I like it or hate it. It doesn't lay very nicely but I'm going to block it to see if that makes a difference. Will post a picture after blocking. Sigh, I hope it works out because all that boring garter stitch work should be worth something ????


Thank you, Barbara! I am sorry you are having doubts about yours- hoping the blocking achieves the right result. I've not blocked mine because in my opinion blocking garter stitch cancels out the effect of the stitch- I guess a lot of it is in choosing the right needles for your yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

Babalou said:


> I hadn't thought about that, Julie. I'll try to see how it fits today. I may have selected the wrong type of yarn.


I don't recall what yarn you are using, Barbara?
Personally I love a high wool content- just like how it handles, but have to use others for my daughter, who can't abide the itchiness.


----------



## Babalou

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Barbara! I am sorry you are having doubts about yours- hoping the blocking achieves the right result. I've not blocked mine because in my opinion blocking garter stitch cancels out the effect of the stitch- I guess a lot of it is in choosing the right needles for your yarn!


Here is a picture, unblocked. I think I might not block it. It looks much better with clothing than my pjs last night. ð

 It is a beautiful scarf and really suits you. I don't think it will need blocking.Such a good color you can wear it with so many things. I think it could be dressy, or worn with jeans, and both would look great. Looks cozy and warm. Good job


----------



## choertt

Babalou said:


> It looks great, Julie. I finished mine yesterday and am trying to decide if I like it or hate it. It doesn't lay very nicely but I'm going to block it to see if that makes a difference. Will post a picture after blocking. Sigh, I hope it works out because all that boring garter stitch work should be worth something ????


I'll be curious to know the weight yarn and needle size you used. Hope you're happier with it once it is finished.
Carol


----------



## choertt

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture, unblocked. I think I might not block it. It looks much better with clothing than my pjs last night. ð


I think I was writing while you were posting. It's beautiful. Great color.


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> It looks lovely as is! Wonderful color and looks good on you.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## Babalou

choertt said:


> I think I was writing while you were posting. It's beautiful. Great color.


Thank you. I used size 4 needles. Was lucky to have a 48". The yarn is a hand painted cotton blend by Araucania called Alumco. It says it is an Aran weight. I know I won't be wearing it in the summer. It is a tad heavy.


----------



## triciad19

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture, unblocked. I think I might not block it. It looks much better with clothing than my pjs last night. ð


Barbara, it is very pretty and looks good on you. It looks good as is. If you block it do it gently to even the stitching and edges.


----------



## eshlemania

Barbara, that turned out wonderfully! I love that colors and it looks great on you. I agree also about the blocking.


----------



## eshlemania

Here are how my colors are working out.

It is going to be beautiful . I love the color combination. It will make a striking scarf. very nice. The garter stitch looks very good with this yarn. A change from your beautiful lace. I always find changing my knitting projects makes a difference. Shirley


----------



## Bubba24

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Looks great????????


----------



## eshlemania

Bubba24 said:


> Looks great????????


Thanks.


----------



## mildredL2

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Your colors look great! So does your knitting. Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Cashmeregma

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Very nice. Lovely to have the combination of solid and changing colors. Coming along nicely. Will be so nice to see the color pattern when finished and the tail is through the loops. Should be striking.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Pretty Bev.


----------



## eshlemania

mildredL2 said:


> Your colors look great! So does your knitting. Beautiful scarf!


Thank you, Mildred.


----------



## eshlemania

Cashmeregma said:


> Very nice. Lovely to have the combination of solid and changing colors. Coming along nicely. Will be so nice to see the color pattern when finished and the tail is through the loops. Should be striking.


Thank you Cashmeregma. I saw a regular shawl done that way-solid below and variegated above and really liked the effect. Looking forward to being done.


----------



## choertt

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Great colors. I don't usually like stripes of any kind. Being under tall I avoid horizontal stripes, but it highlights this design. Also, watching the colors change helps to relieve the boredom of just garter stitch.


----------



## eshlemania

Thanks, Choertt. You are so right about the boredom factor. No problem with boredom on this second half. I want to keep knitting to see how the colors will work out.


----------



## Babalou

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


Those colors looks really good. I will be anxious to see how it looks when finished.


----------



## Babalou

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks gorgeous!!! As do you. That color is perfect and I like the drape. Hope you will grow to love it with time. Perhaps if you just soaked it with softener or hair conditioner you would like it softer but I am hoping for structure to show the unusual shape. Great job.


Oh, thank you that is so kind. Maybe a soak would help it drape better. I'll try it in a time or two before I try that. Thanks for the idea! And I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Designer1234

HI! everyone! I am sorry I haven't been around much this past week or so. Lots of appointments, and some health issues. I hope to finish editing soon. 
Let me know when you want this class closed. I won't close it until the group says so. This has been a new experience for many of us. I still haven't heard from Jackie so I still hope that it is something that will pass and she will contact us when she can. She was extremely excited about the class and obviously something has come up.

I want to tell you that each and every one of these scarves are gorgeous. Each are different from the others. I applaud you all for sticking with the group and am well aware that the class would have just not carried on if it weren't for the help of 2 or 3 at the beginning and all the rest helping each other once they got to a point where they could help. I just saw all of them on the Parade. Please don't forget to post your pictures in the parade with all the rest of them.

I just read through the last posts that I had missed - and each and every one of the scarves is beautiful and different. Wear them with pride. (and memories of an 'interesting and fun' experience. The class will remain open for another week at least so carry on and keep in touch.

Shirley


----------



## mildredL2

Hi Shirley, hope everything is getting better with health. Thank you so much for keeping this workshop open for the group to finish, I just love seeing the progress of all the lovely and different scarves/shawls. And want to say thank you again to all the class members who helped with this pattern!
Thoughts going out to Jackie, and hope to hear good news from her soon.


----------



## Babalou

Designer1234 said:


> HI! everyone! I am sorry I haven't been around much this past week or so. Lots of appointments, and some health issues. I hope to finish editing soon.
> Let me know when you want this class closed. I won't close it until the group says so. This has been a new experience for many of us. I still haven't heard from Jackie so I still hope that it is something that will pass and she will contact us when she can. She was extremely excited about the class and obviously something has come up.
> 
> I want to tell you that each and every one of these scarves are gorgeous. Each are different from the others. I applaud you all for sticking with the group and am well aware that the class would have just not carried on if it weren't for the help of 2 or 3 at the beginning and all the rest helping each other once they got to a point where they could help. I just saw all of them on the Parade. Please don't forget to post your pictures in the parade with all the rest of them.
> 
> I just read through the last posts that I had missed - and each and every one of the scarves is beautiful and different. Wear them with pride. (and memories of an 'interesting and fun' experience. The class will remain open for another week at least so carry on and keep in touch.
> 
> Shirley


Thank you, Shirley. Can you post the link again or the page where it was posted? Hate to be so lazy about running through the pages to find it.


----------



## Cimmanon

Babalou said:


> Can you post the link again or the page where it was posted? Hate to be so lazy about running through the pages to find it.


*The parade of shawls is here*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407172-1.html


----------



## colleenmay

Babalou, yours is gorgeous!! It looks great on you.

I finished mine last night and it is huge!!!! I tried it on quick and the pointy end hangs way down to my knees. Oops. No wonder I felt like I was never going to finish. I'll take a picture later (after my phone charges up and I stop laughing).


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tricia.  Are you done yet? I think you were ahead of me.


No, not yet. About 150 stitches to work on the second side then bind off. Maybe this weekend. :sm02: then back to the Earl Grey Hot socks and a lap robe for a guy who had knee replacement surgery.


----------



## Babalou

colleenmay said:


> Babalou, yours is gorgeous!! It looks great on you.
> 
> I finished mine last night and it is huge!!!! I tried it on quick and the pointy end hangs way down to my knees. Oops. No wonder I felt like I was never going to finish. I'll take a picture later (after my phone charges up and I stop laughing).


Thank you, Colleenmay. Glad you can laugh about it ????

I have a knee length shawl that I just love! so I hope this one will work out well for you! . I where it when I walk downtown in the fall and as our winters here are chilly and damp, rather than bitter cold, I really get a lot of use out of it. Let us know how it goes when you are finished.


----------



## Babalou

Cimmanon said:


> The parade of shawls is here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-407172-1.html


Thank you Cimmanon for indulging my laziness.


----------



## Kateydid

Finished. Yay. Had no idea how big it would be while on the needles but I like the size it turned out to be. Used Berroco Vintage DDCcolor 2176 and size 4 needles

 It is gorgeous, especially with that blouse. I thnk you will get a lot of use from this lovely scarf (shawl). I like the size very much. I like the bigger shawls much better than the smaller scarves. I am going to start a big one (wing span) if I can figure out how to change the pattern a bit. It is in one of the workshops and I like the shape but it is too narrow for me to get much wear out of it. Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Babalou

Kateydid said:


> Finished. Yay. Had no idea how big it would be while on the needles but I like the size it turned out to be. Used Berroco Vintage DDCcolor 2176 and size 4 needles.


Very nice Katydid. It looks great with that blouse.


----------



## eshlemania

Babalou said:


> Those colors looks really good. I will be anxious to see how it looks when finished.


Thanks, Barbara. 

Thanks, Shirley, for keeping the class open and allowing us to figure things out. So many helpful hints made such a difference. This is a simple pattern when you understand each step and don't complicate things with more words.  Hope you are feeling well.

Katydid, yours looks marvelous.


----------



## Shelly4545

Kateydid said:


> Finished. Yay. Had no idea how big it would be while on the needles but I like the size it turned out to be. Used Berroco Vintage DDCcolor 2176 and size 4 needles.


looks beautiful ... Love your color too.... Looks nice with that blouse....


----------



## Shelly4545

eshlemania said:


> Here are how my colors are working out.


What a great combination... Looks wonderful ....


----------



## Shelly4545

I could use some help if anyone is available ... Up to line 104 and read the instructions and still don't know what to do... Also what are double stitches.... 
So glad for the weekend as its my only time to catch up on my knitting.....


----------



## mildredL2

Kateydid said:


> Finished. Yay. Had no idea how big it would be while on the needles but I like the size it turned out to be. Used Berroco Vintage DDCcolor 2176 and size 4 needles.


What a gorgeous shawl! I love the color and it looks so perfect with your blouse. Thank you for the yarn information too.


----------



## mildredL2

Shelly4545 said:


> I could use some help if anyone is available ... Up to line 104 and read the instructions and still don't know what to do... Also what are double stitches....
> So glad for the weekend as its my only time to catch up on my knitting.....


Did you see the row by row instructions posted by Sarijo on p. 13 of this workshop? About the 6th post down from top of page. She spells out exactly what to do.
For double stitch I learned from this video:




I like this one too:


----------



## colleenmay

Here's my shawl. As you can see it is so big. I don't know what happened. I made the same number of stitches. Number 4 needles. The yarn is Ironstone Felicia, 71% Cotton, 29% Rayon. It is very stretchy. Wrong choice, I guess. The tail goes down to my knees. Lol But I am determined to knit from my stash whenever I can, and I have had this yarn for years. O well. I'll wear it a few times when the weather gets cold, not TODAY WHEN IT IS 95 DEGREES!!!!!! In the second picture I have tucked the tail up and that is probably how I will wear it, unless I can find some other creative way. Maybe tucked between my legs? hahahahaha

 It looks great in the bottom picture. You could likely wear it a few different ways with that long end. Very nice and suits you! I love the color.


----------



## mildredL2

mildredL2 said:


> Did you see the row by row instructions posted by Sarijo on p. 13 of this workshop? About the 6th post down from top of page. She spells out exactly what to do.
> For double stitch I learned from this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, edit time expired, should have removed the s from last link:


----------



## mildredL2

colleenmay said:


> Here's my shawl. As you can see it is so big. I don't know what happened. I made the same number of stitches. Number 4 needles. The yarn is Ironstone Felicia, 71% Cotton, 29% Rayon. It is very stretchy. Wrong choice, I guess. The tail goes down to my knees. Lol But I am determined to knit from my stash whenever I can, and I have had this yarn for years. O well. I'll wear it a few times when the weather gets cold, not TODAY WHEN IT IS 95 DEGREES!!!!!! In the second picture I have tucked the tail up and that is probably how I will wear it, unless I can find some other creative way. Maybe tucked between my legs? hahahahaha


What gorgeous yarn, I love the color and texture, and it made up into a beautiful shawl. The pictures on the original pattern show a few ways of wearing this, wrapped around in different ways, so the extra length could be very useful.


----------



## eshlemania

Colleenmay, I love your shawl. lovely yarn. Check the front page of the pattern for different ways to wear it.  It has a beautiful drape.


----------



## Shelly4545

mildredL2 said:


> Did you see the row by row instructions posted by Sarijo on p. 13 of this workshop? About the 6th post down from top of page. She spells out exactly what to do.
> For double stitch I learned from this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mildred, the videos are great... Will read the instructions on page 13 and give it a try.... Thanks for rescuing me from my dilemma..... This project really had me in tears some of the time..... I didn't mind the garter stitches and found it relaxing but the rest of it was quite baffling..... Hope I can get this finished before Shirley closes the workshop.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

colleenmay said:


> Here's my shawl. As you can see it is so big. I don't know what happened. I made the same number of stitches. Number 4 needles. The yarn is Ironstone Felicia, 71% Cotton, 29% Rayon. It is very stretchy. Wrong choice, I guess. The tail goes down to my knees. Lol But I am determined to knit from my stash whenever I can, and I have had this yarn for years. O well. I'll wear it a few times when the weather gets cold, not TODAY WHEN IT IS 95 DEGREES!!!!!! In the second picture I have tucked the tail up and that is probably how I will wear it, unless I can find some other creative way. Maybe tucked between my legs? hahahahaha


It looks beautiful. It must be the yarn stretching that made the tail so long but it definitely works tucked back up like that. Really lovely and I'm sure a wonderful feeling to be done. I think it will be stunning as part of an outfit. It drapes beautifully.


----------



## Designer1234

I am so glad to see how all of you are going to make another scarf or shawl. It think it is one of the best workshops we have ever held. Ijust want you all to know that. The scarves are beautiful, you all helped each other and I am sure Jackie would be so pleased. If anyone sees her postings or hears about her would you let her know so that I can show her this wonderful class.

You guys are something! I am proud to know you all!


----------



## waya

I posted this earlier but I do not see it now, so here it is again. Was a great workshop !! Thanks all for the help.

I love the color! it will go with so many different outfits. Very very nice. I am glad you enjoyed yourself! Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

waya said:


> I posted this earlier but I do not see it now, so here it is again. Was a great workshop !! Thanks all for the help.


It looks lovely in the cream- is the chair a rocker? it too is a beauty!


----------



## Shelly4545

Very pretty and so soft looking... Will match any garment....


----------



## mildredL2

waya said:


> I posted this earlier but I do not see it now, so here it is again. Was a great workshop !! Thanks all for the help.


I love your beautiful shawl! Lovely soft drape, and the color shows off your beautiful knitting and will go with so many outfits!


----------



## eshlemania

Waya, it looks great. So soft and warm. Looks like it has a great drape also. Well done. 

Five slots done. One to go.  Can't wait to try the different ways to wear it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Shelly4545 said:


> Mildred, the videos are great... Will read the instructions on page 13 and give it a try.... Thanks for rescuing me from my dilemma..... This project really had me in tears some of the time..... I didn't mind the garter stitches and found it relaxing but the rest of it was quite baffling..... Hope I can get this finished before Shirley closes the workshop.....


Glad you got the encouragement and information you needed to keep going. I had the same problem of getting stuck with the pattern and was already late 1 week or more with the yarn coming and not being what I wanted and then my difficulty with patterns. I'm still working on mine too, so you aren't alone. I hope to finish today and I'll be rooting for you. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

waya said:


> I posted this earlier but I do not see it now, so here it is again. Was a great workshop !! Thanks all for the help.


Very elegant. I like that it will go with any color outfit you wear. Great job knitting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorry about the double post. Having trouble adjusting to the keyboard with this iPad. :sm12:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course it was a long drive. Great that all was so lovely. A friend has just returned from two weeks in France (I know that is not your destination!) but they got all the rain, and every where it was flooded- hopefully it will be good Summer weather when you do get there. I am glad you have the i-Pad, you won't have to juggle computer time now.


It was long and I dreaded it alone but it ended up being a lovely drive with no bad weather. Oh my, so sad about your friend's trip to France. Our son has had that experience too with hurricanes while on vacation and we have had flights cancelled from same.

Finished at last. Need to find my pin for it but wanted to get it posted. Will find the parade. Last time I looked it wasn't on the listings for the various parades so have to look for it. Will weave in ends later and may soak it and block but only to shape tail and bind off. I won't pull on it at all as I don't want to disturb the garter stitch. The color is a deep brick or sienna. I LOVE it!

Just found the link for the parade on page 47.


----------



## mildredL2

Cashmeregma, I love your shawl, it turned out gorgeous! Looks so good on you too.


----------



## triciad19

Cashmeregma said:


> It was long and I dreaded it alone but it ended up being a lovely drive with no bad weather. Oh my, so sad about your friend's trip to France. Our son has had that experience too with hurricanes while on vacation and we have had flights cancelled from same.
> 
> Finished at last. Need to find my pin for it but wanted to get it posted. Will find the parade. Last time I looked it wasn't on the listings for the various parades so have to look for it. Will weave in ends later and may soak it and block but only to shape tail and bind off. I won't pull on it at all as I don't want to disturb the garter stitch. The color is a deep brick or sienna. I LOVE it!
> 
> Just found the link for the parade on page 47.


That looks great on you and is a good color, compliments your coloring.


----------



## triciad19

triciad19 said:


> That looks great on you and is a good color, compliments your coloring.


Hope to finish mine in an hour or two. (So much for trying to edit!)


----------



## eshlemania

Cashmeregma, your shawl/scarf looks great on you. I love the color also. Great job.


----------



## choertt

Cashmeregma said:


> It was long and I dreaded it alone but it ended up being a lovely drive with no bad weather. Oh my, so sad about your friend's trip to France. Our son has had that experience too with hurricanes while on vacation and we have had flights cancelled from same.
> 
> Finished at last. Need to find my pin for it but wanted to get it posted. Will find the parade. Last time I looked it wasn't on the listings for the various parades so have to look for it. Will weave in ends later and may soak it and block but only to shape tail and bind off. I won't pull on it at all as I don't want to disturb the garter stitch. The color is a deep brick or sienna. I LOVE it!
> 
> Just found the link for the parade on page 47.


Lovely color on you. This workshop made finishing a project much more fun. I guess we never outgrow " show and tell."


----------



## Cashmeregma

eshlemania said:


> Cashmeregma, your shawl/scarf looks great on you. I love the color also. Great job.


Thank you so much. I really like how yours is turning out too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

choertt said:


> Lovely color on you. This workshop made finishing a project much more fun. I guess we never outgrow " show and tell."


You are so right. Can't believe how much fun it is to enjoy sharing our work. I love how many variations there are in size and color. Love them all.


----------



## eshlemania

Thank you, Cashmeregma. I agree, it is fun to see a pattern done in different colors and yarns and see the differences the colors and yarns make.


----------



## triciad19

Finally finished! It didn't get any faster on the 2nd half for me but I think it was handling the size. Mm I thought you might lik ed to see one worked from the tip, so here is the start of one using a variegated purple/grape yarn.


----------



## eshlemania

Ah, Tricia! You are getting your vertical stripes. I like that alot. I love the colors in the finished one also. It looks great.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Tricia! You are getting your vertical stripes. I like that alot. I love the colors in the finished one also. It looks great.


Thank you Bev. This one is a create as I go and I plan to mm work more on other wip.


----------



## mildredL2

triciad19 said:


> Finally finished! It didn't get any faster on the 2nd half for me but I think it was handling the size. Mm I thought you might lik ed to see one worked from the tip, so here is the start of one using a variegated purple/grape yarn.


Love both of them! The variegated yarn being kit from the tip is forming a wonderful pattern!


----------



## Bubba24

triciad19 said:


> Finally finished! It didn't get any faster on the 2nd half for me but I think it was handling the size. Mm I thought you might lik ed to see one worked from the tip, so here is the start of one using a variegated purple/grape yarn.


Love them. Did you find starting at the point easier? I saw it on you tube, but in a different language.


----------



## triciad19

Bubba24 said:


> Love them. Did you find starting at the point easier? I saw it on you tube, but in a different language.


Yes, I think it is easier. No w&t, double stitches or working short rows, not that any of these are difficult, it is just keeping track of where you are and avoiding holes or steps and having all those stitches onto the needles gets heavy.


----------



## KroSha

triciad19 said:


> Yes, I think it is easier. No w&t, double stitches or working short rows, not that any of these are difficult, it is just keeping track of where you are and avoiding holes or steps and having all those stitches onto the needles gets heavy.


With the orientation of the garter stitch at 90° from the original pattern, do you think that will change the look or the drape ???

The slots ("buttholes") will be done vertically instead of horizontally, won't they ???

Won't knitterz need to use bobbins when they get to the slots ???

❓❓❓❓❓


----------



## triciad19

KroSha said:


> With the orientation of the garter stitch at 90° from the original pattern, do you think that will change the look or the drape ???
> 
> The slots ("buttholes") will be done vertically instead of horizontally, won't they ???
> 
> Won't knitterz need to use bobbins when they get to the slots ???
> 
> ❓❓❓❓❓


Good questions. It will change the look. The rows will be vertical another advantage to the horizontally challenged. The drape is effected more by how tight the stitches are (I think).
The button holes or slots will still be horizontal. At the point where they are to be, divide the stitches into sections. Knit the first section, move stitches to a holder, cut the yarn leaving a tail (to weave in later), attach yarn to the next section, knit the same number of rows as the first section, move stitches to the holder, cut thread, repeat across but do not cut tail on last section.

Put all stitches on holder back on needle and knit several rows. You could use short rows here if you want the slant.

There is a u-tube in German you can watch. There are a few English subtitles. Sorry I don't have the link. I am figuring mine out as I go.


----------



## KroSha

triciad19 said:


> Good questions. It will change the look. The rows will be vertical another advantage to the horizontally challenged. The drape is effected more by how tight the stitches are (I think).
> The button holes or slots will still be horizontal. At the point where they are to be, divide the stitches into sections. Knit the first section, move stitches to a holder, cut the yarn leaving a tail (to weave in later), attach yarn to the next section, knit the same number of rows as the first section, move stitches to the holder, cut thread, repeat across but do not cut tail on last section.
> 
> Put all stitches on holder back on needle and knit several rows. You could use short rows here if you want the slant.
> 
> There is a u-tube in German you can watch. There are a few English subtitles. Sorry I don't have the link. I am figuring mine out as I go.


Just to clarify - - the slots will end up with the same horizontal orientation "IN" the finished piece, but they "WILL BE KNIT" vertically, right ???

❓❓❓❓❓


----------



## triciad19

KroSha said:


> Just to clarify - - the slots will end up with the same horizontal orientation "IN" the finished piece, but they "WILL BE KNIT" vertically, right ???
> 
> ❓❓❓❓❓


Yes.


----------



## KroSha

triciad19 said:


> Yes.


Thx

????????????????????


----------



## eshlemania

I should finish tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! more wonderful scarves. They are lovely. Please make sure you put them into the Parade. I have not been on line much but have been looking around. Wonderful job everyone. I will be closing the workshop in the next dayor so. So if you aren't finished just carry on. I won't put it with the other closed workshops for a little while to give you a chance to read it where it is now. It will be locked so you won't be able to post but all the information will be there. Good job everyone!


----------



## KroSha

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! more wonderful scarves. They are lovely. Please make sure you put them into the Parade. I have not been on line much but have been looking around. Wonderful job everyone. I will be closing the workshop in the next dayor so. So if you aren't finished just carry on. I won't put it with the other closed workshops for a little while to give you a chance to read it where it is now. It will be locked so you won't be able to post but all the information will be there. Good job everyone!


Shirley, have you considered waiting until the "start from the point" scarf is finished ???

That way, triciad19 could post a final picture and more information about how she completed project.

It seems that many might find this information helpful as it has been the only scarf so far done in this altered method.

❓❓❓


----------



## Cashmeregma

triciad19 said:


> Finally finished! It didn't get any faster on the 2nd half for me but I think it was handling the size. Mm I thought you might lik ed to see one worked from the tip, so here is the start of one using a variegated purple/grape yarn.


I guess you had the faster part at the beginning on the 2nd one. Wow, worked from the tip...lovely variation and the yarn worked out great. A creative way to do the shawl. :sm24: Beautifully done. Can't wait to see the 2nd one too.


----------



## colleenmay

Shirley, please be sure to notify all of us when Jackie surfaces. We are all concerned and have been praying for her and want to be informed when information comes in. Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania

colleenmay said:


> Shirley, please be sure to notify all of us when Jackie surfaces. We are all concerned and have been praying for her and want to be informed when information comes in. Thanks.


Yes please.


----------



## eshlemania

Question. What bind off did you use? The pattern calls for a regular bind off knitwise. Did anyone use a stretchy bind off? Are you satisfied with the bind off you used? Would you change it? Does the shawl because of the garter stitch-very stretchy-need the regular bind off or would a stretchy work also?

Thank you all very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Question. What bind off did you use? The pattern calls for a regular bind off knitwise. Did anyone use a stretchy bind off? Are you satisfied with the bind off you used? Would you change it? Does the shawl because of the garter stitch-very stretchy-need the regular bind off or would a stretchy work also?
> 
> Thank you all very much.


Regular- Mine curves a little, but that does not seem to matter, once it is threaded through.


----------



## Bubba24

eshlemania said:


> Question. What bind off did you use? The pattern calls for a regular bind off knitwise. Did anyone use a stretchy bind off? Are you satisfied with the bind off you used? Would you change it? Does the shawl because of the garter stitch-very stretchy-need the regular bind off or would a stretchy work also?
> 
> Thank you all very much.


I used the Russian bind off. I found it on you tube. And yes I was happy with the bind off. It is not as tight as my regular bind offs.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Question. What bind off did you use? The pattern calls for a regular bind off knitwise. Did anyone use a stretchy bind off? Are you satisfied with the bind off you used? Would you change it? Does the shawl because of the garter stitch-very stretchy-need the regular bind off or would a stretchy work also?
> 
> Thank you all very much.


Bev, I used the stretchy bind off with a size larger needle thinking it would allow the edge to rest around the shoulders or neck better.


----------



## Cimmanon

eshlemania said:


> Question. What bind off did you use?


I used the regular knit bind off with a needle a size larger. It's perfectly stretchy.


----------



## Becca

As I am very slow with my various projects and am only past the second slot, I feel like the tortious in a never ending race to get things done (my mother-in-laws 98th birthday project), I hope someone will walk me through the second half of the scarf when I get to that point. Stay tuned, I may actually finish before winter. 

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Hilary4

eshlemania said:


> Question. What bind off did you use? The pattern calls for a regular bind off knitwise. Did anyone use a stretchy bind off? Are you satisfied with the bind off you used? Would you change it? Does the shawl because of the garter stitch-very stretchy-need the regular bind off or would a stretchy work also?
> 
> Thank you all very much.


I used the k2tog bind off and it lies perfectly in line with the rest of the scarf and gave a lovely straight edge for blocking.

.


----------



## eshlemania

Thank you all so much. Going to have to make a choice soon.


----------



## Bubba24

Becca said:


> As I am very slow with my various projects and am only past the second slot, I feel like the tortious in a never ending race to get things done (my mother-in-laws 98th birthday project), I hope someone will walk me through the second half of the scarf when I get to that point. Stay tuned, I may actually finish before winter.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.


There will always be someone to help. If the workshop is closed just post in the main section and I am sure you will have help. I'll keep my eyes open for you questions.
Fran


----------



## eshlemania

Finished! Yay. Very pleased. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## choertt

Becca said:


> As I am very slow with my various projects and am only past the second slot, I feel like the tortious in a never ending race to get things done (my mother-in-laws 98th birthday project), I hope someone will walk me through the second half of the scarf when I get to that point. Stay tuned, I may actually finish before winter.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.


We're here for you. No rush. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Lurker 2

I have just completed the first slot of my second Pfeilraupe- I thought I had remembered the yarn as a four ply or maybe DK, but it is another lace weight, so will be another neck scarf. I will have tons of yarn over- so will be looking for an openwork design for the rest of it, once I know how much remains! I have not attempted the crochet cast on, being such a fine yarn again.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been reading the posts and decided to leave the workshop open for awhile longer.

I see that some are still working away, and will possibly need some help. How about each of you checking in every day once, so that this will carry on for a bit longer. I promised to leave it open for as long as I could and as long as it was still useful. This is a special class and I don't want anyone to be left high and dry. KroSha thanks for your comment. I read the posts again and agree with you. Bubba, don't forget to ask any questions. Julie I like the color of your new scarf. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading the posts and decided to leave the workshop open for awhile longer.
> 
> I see that some are still working away, and will possibly need some help. How about each of you checking in every day once, so that this will carry on for a bit longer. I promised to leave it open for as long as I could and as long as it was still useful. This is a special class and I don't want anyone to be left high and dry. KroSha thanks for your comment. I read the posts again and agree with you. Bubba, don't forget to ask any questions. Julie I like the color of your new scarf. Shirley


Thank you, Shirley- it is a smidge more purple than pink, but fairly true to real life!


----------



## Bubba24

I'm here if anyone needs help. I check here everyday and always when I get notified of a new post.
Fran


----------



## mildredL2

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just completed the first slot of my second Pfeilraupe- I thought I had remembered the yarn as a four ply or maybe DK, but it is another lace weight, so will be another neck scarf. I will have tons of yarn over- so will be looking for an openwork design for the rest of it, once I know how much remains! I have not attempted the crochet cast on, being such a fine yarn again.


This scarf will be beautiful in this yarn, looking forward to seeing it. The knitting in background is gorgeous too, is that a shawl, afghan or bedspread that you knitted?


----------



## KroSha

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading the posts and decided to leave the workshop open for awhile longer...KroSha thanks for your comment. I read the posts again and agree with you...Shirley


Happy to be of help Shirley...

????????????


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> This scarf will be beautiful in this yarn, looking forward to seeing it. The knitting in background is gorgeous too, is that a shawl, afghan or bedspread that you knitted?


Thank you Mildred- the yarn is an Alpaca Viscose and something else mix, and again lovely and soft! The blue in the background is a shop bought Afghan, that I am having to use to cover the leather of my chair which is rapidly splitting and now looks pretty awful- I should have spent more and bought a more reputable brand- but I was in a hurry to get a chair that would not trap my corgi puppy, who loves to get under what ever chair I am using!


----------



## mildredL2

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading the posts and decided to leave the workshop open for awhile longer.
> 
> I see that some are still working away, and will possibly need some help. How about each of you checking in every day once, so that this will carry on for a bit longer. I promised to leave it open for as long as I could and as long as it was still useful. This is a special class and I don't want anyone to be left high and dry. KroSha thanks for your comment. I read the posts again and agree with you. Bubba, don't forget to ask any questions. Julie I like the color of your new scarf. Shirley


Thank you, Shirley, I love to keep checking to see the scarves/shawls as they are worked on and completed, and to read questions and answers. I'm certainly no expert, but, having been able to complete this project with all the help that has been given on this workshop, I do feel like I understand how to knit this, and would be able to direct others to the instructions that were most helpful to me. Will keep the "Watch" option on for as long as this workshop is open.


----------



## eshlemania

Mine is done and I am very pleased with it. I printed out more spreadsheets (Thanks to Sharijo and Karen) for my DIL who wants to make one also.

It is just as pretty as I thought it would be when you posted the work in progress. It matches that sweater perfectly (your nit? (love it)). I really like the color combination and you ca wear it with lots of different styled outfits. congratulations!


----------



## mildredL2

eshlemania said:


> Mine is done and I am very pleased with it. I printed out more spreadsheets (Thanks to Sharijo and Karen) for my DIL who wants to make one also.


Beautiful shawl, I love the stripes, and it goes perfectly with the sweater you are wearing! Did you knit the sweater? If so, could you please identify the pattern, it's lovely!


----------



## Bubba24

eshlemania said:


> Mine is done and I am very pleased with it. I printed out more spreadsheets (Thanks to Sharijo and Karen) for my DIL who wants to make one also.


Lovely and it does go nicely with the sweater. Beautiful colors. Well done. 
Another beautiful shawl/scarf done. ????????????????


----------



## craft crazy

mildredL2 said:


> Beautiful shawl, I love the stripes, and it goes perfectly with the sweater you are wearing! Did you knit the sweater? If so, could you please identify the pattern, it's lovely!


You were faster than me! That was exactly what I was going to say! they go really well together and I love the detail on the front of the top


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Mine is done and I am very pleased with it. I printed out more spreadsheets (Thanks to Sharijo and Karen) for my DIL who wants to make one also.


It does look good, Bev, and I agree with the others, it's a perfect match for your sweater!
I am a bit annoyed that my second is going to be another small sized one!


----------



## eshlemania

Thank you, Mildred. The top was a garage sale treasure. 

Thanks, Fran. There were so many gorgeous shawl generated from this workshop.  My DIL wants to make one now. I've printed out the spreadsheets and hints for her.

Thanks, Julie and Craft Crazy. I wasn't sure what I was going to wear under it for the picture and then I found that top.


----------



## Hilary4

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look good, Bev, and I agree with the others, it's a perfect match for your sweater!
> I am a bit annoyed that my second is going to be another small sized one!


If you haven't gone too far, can you start again and use the yarn doubled? Such a pretty shade - it would be worth getting the size you really want.


----------



## Hilary4

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Mildred. The top was a garage sale treasure.
> 
> Thanks, Fran. There were so many gorgeous shawl generated from this workshop.  My DIL wants to make one now. I've printed out the spreadsheets and hints for her.
> 
> Thanks, Julie and Craft Crazy. I wasn't sure what I was going to wear under it for the picture and then I found that top.


Don't you love finding a perfect match in your wardrobe! Bonus for your lovely scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hilary4 said:


> If you haven't gone too far, can you start again and use the yarn doubled? Such a pretty shade - it would be worth getting the size you really want.


I did drag out two balls- that is quite a valid point, and as you say, I've not gone very far- I should maybe visit the Frog Pond again (I've just been forced to for the Gansey style vest I am knitting for a friend in Georgia)- I must look up the crochet cast on, if I start over!


----------



## eshlemania

Lurker 2 said:


> I must look up the crochet cast on, if I start over!


It's really easy, Julie.

Thanks, Hilary. I made it thinking it would go well with jeans. Didn't even think of the top until I was looking for something to wear with it.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> It's really easy, Julie.
> 
> Thanks, Hilary. I made it thinking it would go well with jeans. Didn't even think of the top until I was looking for something to wear with it.


I'll have to go back to the beginning of the workshop!


----------



## triciad19

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to go back to the beginning of the workshop!


Julie, in addition to doubling the yarn, you could cast more multiples of 11 stitches if your cable is long enough. It should knit a little faster 2nd time around unless it becomes difficult to handle. Mine was difficult as I was using 3 circular needles to hold all the stitches. But all my cables are 24 to 32 inches long. Another reason I am trying knitting from the point. Instead of having 288+ stitches on the needles, I am guessing it will be 86 to 100 stitches and that will fit on 1 circular needle.

Maybe you could knit from the the point and make it as long as needed to go around your shoulders and thread the point.

The start is co 2
Rows 1 through 5, knit
Row 6 k1, Inc 1, Inc 1, k1. I used kfb 2x here.

Knit 5 rows
6th row, k1, inc1, knit to 2 stitches before end, increase 1, k2. Or use Inc method of choIce. I kfb at start and m1 at end for a smoother edge.
Repeat these 6 rows until about 86 stitches or desired length.

It was suggested to use bobbins for the slots. That would not require moving each section to a holder and counting rows to make them all the same length. A thought to consider and fewer ends to weave in.

Make slots, knit a few more rows. I may have more notes as I get there.

Knitting more or less than 5 rows will change the taper of the top and bottom of the pendant.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Julie, in addition to doubling the yarn, you could cast more multiples of 11 stitches if your cable is long enough. It should knit a little faster 2nd time around unless it becomes difficult to handle. Mine was difficult as I was using 3 circular needles to hold all the stitches. But all my cables are 24 to 32 inches long. Another reason I am trying knitting from the point. Instead of having 288+ stitches on the needles, I am guessing it will be 86 to 100 stitches and that will fit on 1 circular needle.
> 
> Maybe you could knit from the the point and make it as long as needed to go around your shoulders and thread the point.
> 
> The start is co 2
> Rows 1 through 5, knit
> Row 6 k1, Inc 1, Inc 1, k1. I used kfb 2x here.
> 
> Knit 5 rows
> 6th row, k1, inc1, knit to 2 stitches before end, increase 1, k2. Or use Inc method of choIce. I kfb at start and m1 at end for a smoother edge.
> Repeat these 6 rows until about 86 stitches or desired length.
> 
> It was suggested to use bobbins for the slots. That would not require moving each section to a holder and counting rows to make them all the same length. A thought to consider and fewer ends to weave in.
> 
> Make slots, knit a few more rows. I may have more notes as I get there.
> 
> Knitting more or less than 5 rows will change the taper of the top and bottom of the pendant.


Thanks so much Tricia. Looking forward to seeing the progress on yours!


----------



## Cimmanon

Hilary4 said:


> If you haven't gone too far, can you start again and use the yarn doubled? Such a pretty shade - it would be worth getting the size you really want.


You could even use 3 strands using the Navajo knitting method, demonstrated here:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cimmanon said:


> You could even use 3 strands using the Navajo knitting method, demonstrated here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll stick with the doubled yarn- I've already cast it all on thus.
> Interesting technique though.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

I have reached the half way point and have read the instructions and looked at Sharijo's incredible chart over and over and still don't know what to do! I don't understand why I'm struggling with this! All these beautiful scarves and I am frozen! Discouraged with myself....


----------



## mildredL2

Woodstockgranny said:


> I have reached the half way point and have read the instructions and looked at Sharijo's incredible chart over and over and still don't know what to do! I don't understand why I'm struggling with this! All these beautiful scarves and I am frozen! Discouraged with myself....


On page 13 of this workshop, scroll down to about the 6th post, and Sharijo has posted very good specific row by row instructions for how to proceed from the halfway point. I never would have been able to do the second half without these instructions. After following row 104 instruction, kept doing the next four row instructions over and over to the end.


----------



## Designer1234

Carry on ladies. I will leave it open for awhile. I don't want to close it until all are finished.

We don't have any workshops coming up for awhile so there won't be a problem carrying on this discussion. I will come by when I can. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> I did drag out two balls- that is quite a valid point, and as you say, I've not gone very far- I should maybe visit the Frog Pond again (I've just been forced to for the Gansey style vest I am knitting for a friend in Georgia)- I must look up the crochet cast on, if I start over!


Julie, there is a really good information thread on this forum (the workshops) which give you about l0 or l5 different cast ons. Go to the link under my post. There should be a cast on on it that will help. You will have to scroll down a ways as the topic is full of all sorts of info including for crocheters. HOwever the cast ons and bind offs are all together. Worth a look everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, there is a really good information thread on this forum (the workshops) which give you about l0 or l5 different cast ons. Go to the link under my post. There should be a cast on on it that will help. You will have to scroll down a ways as the topic is full of all sorts of info including for crocheters. HOwever the cast ons and bind offs are all together. Worth a look everyone!


Thanks Shirley- I must follow that up!


----------



## Woodstockgranny

mildredL2 said:


> On page 13 of this workshop, scroll down to about the 6th post, and Sharijo has posted very good specific row by row instructions for how to proceed from the halfway point. I never would have been able to do the second half without these instructions. After following row 104 instruction, kept doing the next four row instructions over and over to the end.


Thank you, MildredL2 I really appreciate your input. I'm on my way back to page 13 and I will follow your advice!


----------



## kaixixang

Designer1234 said:


> Julie, there is a really good information thread on this forum (the workshops) which give you about l0 or l5 different cast ons. Go to the link under my post. There should be a cast on on it that will help. You will have to scroll down a ways as the topic is full of all sorts of info including for crocheters. However the cast ons and bind offs are all together. Worth a look everyone!


Do you have the exact # of the workshop? I know of at least 5 I use depending on Aran Pattern/Double-knit stitch requirement. Who knows, I may adopt another few CO depending on project needs for future use. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2

kaixixang said:


> Do you have the exact # of the workshop? I know of at least 5 I use depending on Aran Pattern/Double-knit stitch requirement. Who knows, I may adopt another few CO depending on project needs for future use. :sm24:


It is #60, Karen.


----------



## kaixixang

Lurker 2 said:


> It is #60, Karen.


Thanks :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just completed the first slot of my second Pfeilraupe- I thought I had remembered the yarn as a four ply or maybe DK, but it is another lace weight, so will be another neck scarf. I will have tons of yarn over- so will be looking for an openwork design for the rest of it, once I know how much remains! I have not attempted the crochet cast on, being such a fine yarn again.


At hat will be another beautiful color for you. Bravo....Pfeilraupe #2.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I did drag out two balls- that is quite a valid point, and as you say, I've not gone very far- I should maybe visit the Frog Pond again (I've just been forced to for the Gansey style vest I am knitting for a friend in Georgia)- I must look up the crochet cast on, if I start over!


I will be interested to find out what you do. Hard to frog for sure. Reading further it looks like you already frogged. For casting on with the crochet cast-on, I use You Tube. Always nice to see it being done.


----------



## Lurker 2

kaixixang said:


> Do you have the exact # of the workshop? I know of at least 5 I use depending on Aran Pattern/Double-knit stitch requirement. Who knows, I may adopt another few CO depending on project needs for future use. :sm24:


I've also just found this Karen, it is a link to many hints, including casting on and casting off (bind off)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107776-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> At hat will be another beautiful color for you. Bravo....Pfeilraupe #2.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I will be interested to find out what you do. Hard to frog for sure. Reading further it looks like you already frogged. For casting on with the crochet cast-on, I use You Tube. Always nice to see it being done.


I just did the cable cast on, because I had ripped back, and the left over yarn was all over the floor, at the other end of the room from the computer. I want to be working at the computer when I am practising it (the crochet cast on)- no where to rest the laptop over there too, I find it hard to balance on my knees, while trying to knit. The fabric with the two strands is noticeably firmer (stiffer) I hope it will drape okay.


----------



## eshlemania

Julie, what size needle are you using?


----------



## mildredL2

Lurker 2 said:


> I've also just found this Karen, it is a link to many hints, including casting on and casting off (bind off)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-107776-1.html


Thanks for posting this, lots of good information to save. And thank you Shirley, for this collection of links, photos, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what size needle are you using?


3.25mm, because I did not want it to be too open. (at least without checking I think that is what I have!) ( I did go and check, I remembered right)- I am happy with the definition of the garter ridges- I think it is just because with the doubled yarn, it is that much more substantial.


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Thanks for posting this, lots of good information to save. And thank you Shirley, for this collection of links, photos, etc.


 :sm24:


----------



## triciad19

Lurker 2 said:


> I just did the cable cast on, because I had ripped back, and the left over yarn was all over the floor, at the other end of the room from the computer. I want to be working at the computer when I am practising it (the crochet cast on)- no where to rest the laptop over there too, I find it hard to balance on my knees, while trying to knit. The fabric with the two strands is noticeably firmer (stiffer) I hope it will drape okay.


Try a larger needle. Especially if you are using the same one you used for one strand of the same yarn. One or two sizes will change the drape without changing the definition too much.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Try a larger needle. Especially if you are using the same one you used for one strand of the same yarn. One or two sizes will change the drape without changing the definition too much.


No, I went up a size when I doubled the yarn- I am happy with the stitch definition- don't want it to be too loose!


----------



## choertt

Lurker 2 said:


> I just did the cable cast on, because I had ripped back, and the left over yarn was all over the floor, at the other end of the room from the computer. I want to be working at the computer when I am practising it (the crochet cast on)- no where to rest the laptop over there too, I find it hard to balance on my knees, while trying to knit. The fabric with the two strands is noticeably firmer (stiffer) I hope it will drape okay.


About that cable cast on....I watched a video, one that was mentioned in this workshop. It seemed easy enough, so away I went. When I was doing the first slot I had my knitting on my lap as I sat at my desk reading the specific directions. That was when I realized that I had done the cable cast on wrong. I looked at my edge. It was even and stretchy enough so I ignored my error and carried on.

So often in this craft a consistent error goes unnoticed. I think it is the way some new patterns are born.

You are being innovative and creative. I'll look forward to seeing the results of your second project.

Carol


----------



## Lurker 2

choertt said:


> About that cable cast on....I watched a video, one that was mentioned in this workshop. It seemed easy enough, so away I went. When I was doing the first slot I had my knitting on my lap as I sat at my desk reading the specific directions. That was when I realized that I had done the cable cast on wrong. I looked at my edge. It was even and stretchy enough so I ignored my error and carried on.
> 
> So often in this craft a consistent error goes unnoticed. I think it is the way some new patterns are born.
> 
> You are being innovative and creative. I'll look forward to seeing the results of your second project.
> 
> Carol


Thank you! I am quite pleased with how all the edges look, I am slipping the first stitch of each row, at the sloping edge, with the yarn held in front- it gives a neat, almost cabled look. 
I agree even if one has misread the instruction a consistent mistake looks planned.


----------



## Designer1234

choertt said:


> About that cable cast on....I watched a video, one that was mentioned in this workshop. It seemed easy enough, so away I went. When I was doing the first slot I had my knitting on my lap as I sat at my desk reading the specific directions. That was when I realized that I had done the cable cast on wrong. I looked at my edge. It was even and stretchy enough so I ignored my error and carried on.
> 
> So often in this craft a consistent error goes unnoticed. I think it is the way some new patterns are born.
> 
> You are being innovative and creative. I'll look forward to seeing the results of your second project.
> 
> Carol


Just to let you know about the information topic on the workshops. Check under my posts- it is really worth taking the time to read the whole thing.
I am so happy that the information thread is useful. I have been checking out all our topics on the workshop thread and decided it is a really worthwhile project. I hope you copied to two PFD's which give you the full list of information. I have the document on my desk top and since the other day, have used it quite of ten. I don't want the information on the workshop section to slowly disappear if I have to close it one of these days. I am talking to admin and they are 'thinking about' putting the workshops list on the top of our pages, where we subscribe etc. Wouldn't that be great if they were that obviously available, so keep your fingers crossed.

I see all the wonderful scarves on the Parade. What a great variety! You all have done an excellent job. Let me know when you want me to close this workshop. I will leave it open for awhile longer. There isn't another workshop until August because of the number of North Americans on the forum - it dies down so much in the summer.

I am dealing with some health issues, and haven't been on full time but am feeling a lot better this past couple of days. Managed to walk the seaside boardwalk out at Crofton yesterday and then went down town (this little city has such an interesting downtown area. We bought some birthday gifts and I picked up a couple of unworn tops at the not new center here. They are very popular on Vancouver Island. I have never used them much but have picked up some really good bargains.

Enough from me. Keep on showing your scarves on the Parade. I will be sending out a Workshop happenings and will mention the parade , in the next week or two. Pass the word around if you don't mind, about the PDF's of the information topic. I really want people to use all the info there. Take care. let me know if you need anyhelp. just pm me. see you all later, Shirley


----------



## triciad19

A quick update on my shawl started at the point. It is now 15 inches at the end where the slots go. 22 inches from the point. About 192 rows, 64 stitches on the needles. It needs to be about twice as long but that does not mean twice the rows as garter stitch does "grow" . It is growing slower as it gets wider. I increased every 6th row. Changing this will change the slope of the top and bottom. I think if I make another I will increase every 8 or 10 rows but I have broad shoulders..

To figure length from point to before slots, measure around shoulders, add length needed for tail to thread through slots.

How is everyone else doing? How are your scarves coming?

 That is really going to look different and I think it will be really lovely.  If I have to close the workshops before you are finished, please make sure to post it in the parade and if you pm me I would be happy to make sure the finished picture is posted here too. I have a unexpected trip coming up so I am not sure exactly when I will close it. I really like this one too.


----------



## craft crazy

triciad19 said:


> A quick update on my shawl started at the point. It is now 15 inches at the end where the slots go. 22 inches from the point. About 192 rows, 64 stitches on the needles. It needs to be about twice as long but that does not mean twice the rows as garter stitch does "grow" . It is growing slower as it gets wider. I increased every 6th row. Changing this will change the slope of the top and bottom. I think if I make another I will increase every 8 or 10 rows but I have broad shoulders..
> 
> To figure length from point to before slots, measure around shoulders, add length needed for tail to thread through slots.


would it work out if from the beginning you only increased along one edge?


----------



## triciad19

craft crazy said:


> would it work out if from the beginning you only increased along one edge?


If that is the look wanted. One edge would be straight rather than pendant shaped.


----------



## Lurker 2

Up date on my second Pfeilraupe- the purple one- I frogged back, and am now working with two strands of yarn held together, am very close to the turning point. Three slots completed.


----------



## triciad19

Looks great Julie. You are making good progress.


----------



## Lurker 2

triciad19 said:


> Looks great Julie. You are making good progress.


Thank you, Tricia.


----------



## eshlemania

Tricia, I like the way that is looking. 

Julie, great second scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Bev!


----------



## mildredL2

triciad19 said:


> A quick update on my shawl started at the point. It is now 15 inches at the end where the slots go. 22 inches from the point. About 192 rows, 64 stitches on the needles. It needs to be about twice as long but that does not mean twice the rows as garter stitch does "grow" . It is growing slower as it gets wider. I increased every 6th row. Changing this will change the slope of the top and bottom. I think if I make another I will increase every 8 or 10 rows but I have broad shoulders..
> 
> To figure length from point to before slots, measure around shoulders, add length needed for tail to thread through slots.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? How are your scarves coming?


Looks great so far! I love how the stripes are coming out.
I just started my second one yesterday, using Red Heart Unforgettable, since I loved the look of one made with that yarn, that was posted here on this workshop. It seems a lot easier the second time, with all the help from workshop members -- can't thank you all enough!


----------



## mildredL2

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on my second Pfeilraupe- the purple one- I frogged back, and am now working with two strands of yarn held together, am very close to the turning point. Three slots completed.


Wow, this is gorgeous! Looks so perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2

mildredL2 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous! Looks so perfect.


Thank you, Mildred! If I say so myself, I think it is looking quite good.


----------



## triciad19

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, I like the way that is looking.
> 
> Julie, great second scarf.


Thanks Bev. It is easier than knitting lengthwise with a long cable, or maybe I am the only one that has a problem with long cables. :sm01: The rows go faster too, there will only 80 -100 stitches where the other way there is over 280 just at cast on.


----------



## triciad19

mildredL2 said:


> Looks great so far! I love how the stripes are coming out.
> I just started my second one yesterday, using Red Heart Unforgettable, since I loved the look of one made with that yarn, that was posted here on this workshop. It seems a lot easier the second time, with all the help from workshop members -- can't thank you all enough!


I love the colors of Unforgettable. Do have to watch as it splits easier and has a slight thick/thin texture. 
Glad you like the way the yarn is striping. I saw some pictures on the pattern project page where 2 colors were used to make stripes of varying widths. Cute effect, I am just too short and fluffy for stripes to go around me.


----------



## choertt

triciad19 said:


> A quick update on my shawl started at the point. It is now 15 inches at the end where the slots go. 22 inches from the point. About 192 rows, 64 stitches on the needles. It needs to be about twice as long but that does not mean twice the rows as garter stitch does "grow" . It is growing slower as it gets wider. I increased every 6th row. Changing this will change the slope of the top and bottom. I think if I make another I will increase every 8 or 10 rows but I have broad shoulders..
> 
> To figure length from point to before slots, measure around shoulders, add length needed for tail to thread through slots.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? How are your scarves coming?


I love your approach, taking something good and making it better. The edge that you slipped looks much better than the edge on the original pattern (bottom edge on yours, slot edge on the original). My one question is that the pointed end looks like it's getting too wide, too fast to fit through the slots. I look forward to your updates.
Carol


----------



## choertt

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on my second Pfeilraupe- the purple one- I frogged back, and am now working with two strands of yarn held together, am very close to the turning point. Three slots completed.


Those slots look perfect. The edges look great, too.


----------



## Lurker 2

choertt said:


> Those slots look perfect. The edges look great, too.


Thank you choertt! I have been much happier with my results, this time round, partly it is so much easier to see what I am doing, than with my first one!


----------



## triciad19

choertt said:


> I love your approach, taking something good and making it better. The edge that you slipped looks much better than the edge on the original pattern (bottom edge on yours, slot edge on the original). My one question is that the pointed end looks like it's getting too wide, too fast to fit through the slots. I look forward to your updates.
> Carol


It seems to be growing a little fast to me too. I think every 8th or 9th row to increase would be better. Maybe I will make the slots longer. The other I saw doing it this was increased every 5th row, I changed it to evert 6th and forgot the difference in height and width of stitches. It does look better if stretched/blocked lightly.

The slots I made on the first one are a little tight to pull the point through also. I am hoping that it will stretch a little.

I find this one easier to handle and the cable does not need to be so long.


----------



## mildredL2

Making some progress on my second Pfeilraupe, almost up to the third slot. I'm using Red Heart Unforgettable this time -- I do have to watch each stitch to make sure it's not splitting or shredding, I know some of you helpful workshop members mentioned that, so I knew to be careful, thank you! Other than being slowed down by that, I'm finding it a lot easier the second time doing this pattern, and I like the fact that with this yarn, it's coming out a little bigger than the first one.


----------



## mildredL2

eshlemania said:


> Looking great, Mildred. Love that color.


Thank you! Yes, the color choices for Unforgettable were what really caught my eye when I saw projects done in this yarn.


----------



## choertt

mildredL2 said:


> Making some progress on my second Pfeilraupe, almost up to the third slot. I'm using Red Heart Unforgettable this time -- I do have to watch each stitch to make sure it's not splitting or shredding, I know some of you helpful workshop members mentioned that, so I knew to be careful, thank you! Other than being slowed down by that, I'm finding it a lot easier the second time doing this pattern, and I like the fact that with this yarn, it's coming out a little bigger than the first one.


Love the color. It will be worth the effort.


----------



## mildredL2

choertt said:


> Love the color. It will be worth the effort.


Thank you, the color is what I really like too. Trying to work the fiddly corners of the slots with the yarn, not so much!


----------



## KroSha

aljellie said:


> She said it was Red Heart Unforgettable, but didn't mention the color.


Description: From Red Heart, this 100% acrylic super soft yarn features long, lusterious color repeats and is perfect for garments and accessories.

Please purchase sufficient amounts as dye lots may vary.

Recommended Knit Needle Size: US 8 (5mm)
Gauge: 19 sts x 24 rows = 4" (10 cm)

Recommended Crochet Hook: size J - 10 (6mm)
Gauge: 15 sc x 18 rows

Yardage/Meterage: 280 yds / 256 m
Ball Weight: 3.5 oz./100 grams

Medium Worsted Weight/ Roving Texture

Country of Origin: Turkey

Washing Instructions: Machine Washable and Dryable

~~~~~~~~~

From 5 different sales sites, darned if I can figure out the color from the paltry samples given - - THAT'S sure the way to sell !!!

( ** sigh ** )

????????????


----------



## mildredL2

KroSha said:


> Did you say somewhere else what that type of yarn is and what the color is called ???
> 
> ❓❓❓


It is Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable, the color is Tidal. I used a size 5 (3.75 mm.) needle -- that is smaller than recommended on the label, but worked for me on this pattern.


----------

